# Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010



## Bxxt xnglxr

Moin Moin, auch wenn der Februar wenig Fänge "ausspuckte" (ok, vielleicht kommt morgen noch was :g) , und auch im März noch keine optimalen Bedingungen herrschen werden kommt trotzdem HIER der Fred dafür 
Ihr kennt das:

Wann:
Wo:
Wer:
Wind:
Womit:
Wie Groß:
Warum:


Grüße und Petri für die die ans Wasser kommen !!!


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wenn du schon die Trööts eröffnest könntest du auch mal wieder deine Fnäge melden. Machst du ja nu auch schon länger nicht mehr |uhoh:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Meine Trolling 

Fänge stell ich GARANTIERT nichtmehr rein...
Aber WENN ich mal wieder vom Kajak oder vom Ufer was ordentliches erwische werdet ihr das hier mit als erstes sehen #6
Aber noch ist ja Februar, und noch war ich nicht mit der Peitsche los, nur ohne zum Spionieren... |bigeyes


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hallo!
Also , morgen geht's los. Morgen ist zwar noch Februar, aber wir werden unser bestes tun um auch im März etwas berichten zu können. Wir hätten das AB-TTTTT mal lieber in den März legen sollen. Das hätte dann geklappt. Holen wir ja noch nach oder?
Bis denn, Marco


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

WAS ??? Bootsangler ! Du führst uns hier zur Beichte , verrätst selber aber 
gar nix ?? Ist ja wie wenn der Pabst nen Puff aufmacht  . Überlegst Du Dir doch bestimmt noch mal ...  
Petri von Kraft !


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

*Dann macht der Anfänger mal den Anfang!!!*

*Wann: Heute 13.00 - 15.00*
*Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht*
*Was: Mefo 53 cm 1410 g*
*Wasser: 1°C glasklar*
*Warum: Ich hatte Lust und Hunger*
*auf Was: Spro blau-rot 18g*


*Und jetzt wandert sie in die Pfanne!!!!*


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri und guten Appetit 

@ "Bernd" das Brot: Wenn ich meine Fische erworfen habe werde ich sie auch Posten, allerdings habe ich 2009 "Schelte" bekommen das geschleppte MeFo´s ja nicht zählen, auch als ich einwarf das ja durch meine "Daten" Uferangler ihren "Profit" ziehen könnten hörte dies nicht auf, also halt ich meinen Mund über (teilweise sehr Ufernah) geschleppte MeFo´s...

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Flala - Flifi

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin!
Schöner Fisch! Petri!|wavey:

Martin


----------



## gallus

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@OssiHwi

Dickes Petri!!#6,
und lass sie dir schmecken!!


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Petri und guten Appetit
> 
> @ "Bernd" das Brot: Wenn ich meine Fische erworfen habe werde ich sie auch Posten, allerdings habe ich 2009 "Schelte" bekommen das geschleppte MeFo´s ja nicht zählen, auch als ich einwarf das ja durch meine "Daten" Uferangler ihren "Profit" ziehen könnten hörte dies nicht auf, also halt ich meinen Mund über (teilweise sehr Ufernah) geschleppte MeFo´s...
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Mirco


 
Blödsinn, steht doch wohl in der Treadüberschrift. Gefangen im März 2010. Wie ist ist ja wohl egal. Nur mit der Handangel sollte es wohl schon sein. 

Was viel mehr stört und an Selbstbeweihreucherung grenzt ist, habe ne Meerforelle gefangen. Ohne jegliche Ortsangabe. Und damit mein ich jetzt nicht eine cm genaue Ortsangabe via GPS. 

#h


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petrie zum Silberling,die scheint ja auf dich gewartet zu haben bei der kurzen Zeit die du los warst .#6


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ Addi

nee, aber anschließend gab es einen Wolkenbruch und da ich das Glück habe, dass meine Frauen keinen Fisch essen, hat mir die eine auch gereicht. Wozu mehr fangen wie man essen kann.....


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri zur 53er,Sonntag bin ich dran....:g


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ zacharias

bis dahin sind ja noch 4 Tage..vielleicht wartet ja noch eine auf mich....#6


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Dickes Petri!!!#6 
Und das bei den Temperaturen, hätte nicht gedacht das es schon groß Sinn macht.|bigeyes

gruß bellyfisher


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ Bellyfisher

und die hab ich an deinem Hausstrand "geklaut":q


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Blödsinn, steht doch wohl in der Treadüberschrift. Gefangen im März 2010. Wie ist ist ja wohl egal. Nur mit der Handangel sollte es wohl schon sein.
> 
> Was viel mehr stört und an Selbstbeweihreucherung grenzt ist, habe ne Meerforelle gefangen. Ohne jegliche Ortsangabe. Und damit mein ich jetzt nicht eine cm genaue Ortsangabe via GPS.
> 
> #h


Moin,

also ich verstehe die Leute gut die keine Fangortangaben machen.Vielleicht solltest du dir einfach selber mal die Mühe machen zu gucken wo was geht anstatt nur im AB zu "spionieren" und platt getretene Wege zu gehen.
Macht doch viel mehr Spass sich seine Fische selber zu erarbeiten verstehe nicht wie man sich darüber aufregen kann das Leute keine Ortsangaben geben.Soll doch jeder selber entscheiden und die Leute die wissen schon wieso sie keine Angaben dazu machen.


Gruss Olli


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri Heil zur silbernen schönheit :vik:und schön fett ist sie kannst du uns sagen was sie in magen hatte 
Ich war Heute auch mal wieder on tour #6erst mit der fliege danach war das blech drann ne dicke nullnummer :vdas kommt aber auch nur weil ich ein scheiß guiding hatte :q:q:qder meinte da ballert das heute und was war nix dafür hatte er denn ne undichte watthose :vik:kalte eier und kalte füße war denn die strafe 
lg andre


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Begründung warum ich *keine* genaue Ortsangabe mache:

Jeder halbwegs intelligente Fischer meldet sich auf so einem Forum wie diesem an und spioniert aus, wo was geht. Und ich hab echt keinen Bock, morgen hinter ner Reihe von Stellnetzen meinen Wobbler Richtung Dänemark zu schmeissen. Da kann ich genauso gut zu Hause bleiben und mit dem Finger in der Nase bohren....Schmeckt allerdings nicht so gut wie ne MeFo.:v


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Petri Heil zur silbernen schönheit :vik:und schön fett ist sie kannst du uns sagen was sie in magen hatte
> Ich war Heute auch mal wieder on tour #6erst mit der fliege danach war das blech drann ne dicke nullnummer :vdas kommt aber auch nur weil ich ein scheiß guiding hatte :q:q:qder meinte da ballert das heute und was war nix dafür hatte er denn ne undichte watthose :vik:kalte eier und kalte füße war denn die strafe
> lg andre


 

*du spinner dein kack strand da:q... ich sag doch wir hätten an stefan seinen strand fahren soll und uns auf seinen stein anketten müßen:q da hätten wir auch gefangen#a du bist der scheiß guid...´wegen deinem kack strand ist meine watthose doch nur in arsch gegangen:c... aber du hast deine strafe ja zu hause beim ruten sauber machen bekommen:q:q:q... hast die tüte schon rein gehauen|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes:l.....*


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Begründung warum ich *keine* genaue Ortsangabe mache:
> 
> Jeder halbwegs intelligente Fischer meldet sich auf so einem Forum wie diesem an und spioniert aus, wo was geht. Und ich hab echt keinen Bock, morgen hinter ner Reihe von Stellnetzen meinen Wobbler Richtung Dänemark zu schmeissen. Da kann ich genauso gut zu Hause bleiben und mit dem Finger in der Nase bohren....Schmeckt allerdings nicht so gut wie ne MeFo.:v


Genau so siehts aus.Aber nicht nur die Fischer sind das Problem.Ich meine wer will schon das sein Spot wo man gut gefangen hat von anderen Leuten überlaufen wird.Aber Leute die sich nie selber bemühen Stellen zu finden verstehen sowas halt nicht.Klar ist natürlich schön einfach ins AB gucken und zack geht es an den Strand.


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

*OssiHWI na dann mal ganz fettes petri.. leider hatten ich und andre heute kein glück der kack guid:q an seinem kack strand:q*


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Petri Heil zur silbernen schönheit :vik:und schön fett ist sie kannst du uns sagen was sie in magen hatte
> Ich war Heute auch mal wieder on tour #6erst mit der fliege danach war das blech drann ne dicke nullnummer :vdas kommt aber auch nur weil ich ein scheiß guiding hatte :q:q:qder meinte da ballert das heute und was war nix dafür hatte er denn ne undichte watthose :vik:kalte eier und kalte füße war denn die strafe
> lg andre


 

dazu kann ich keine Angaben machen...bei der nächsten guck ich nach...:q


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



steven23883 schrieb:


> *du spinner dein kack strand da:q... ich sag doch wir hätten an stefan seinen strand fahren soll und uns auf seinen stein anketten müßen:q da hätten wir auch gefangen#a du bist der scheiß guid...´wegen deinem kack strand ist meine watthose doch nur in arsch gegangen:c... aber du hast deine strafe ja zu hause beim ruten sauber machen bekommen:q:q:q... hast die tüte schon rein gehauen|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes:l.....*


*Ironie an*
Junge Junge welche gepflegte Konversation 
Da geht einem ja das Herz auf...
Dein Strand, Ollis Strand... #d|uhoh:
Ihr müsst mal lernen Eure Köder vernünftig zu präsentieren :q dann fangt ihr auch Fische #6
*Ironie aus*

Aber die Tüte lass ma lieber sein, sehr viel Kontrollen auf dem Weg richtung OH Strand!!!!


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin,

so war das natürlich nicht gemeint.Klar der Spot,Strand gehört sicher nicht mir und jeder kann dort angeln.Aber deshalb muss ich ja nicht noch auf Teufel komm raus Leute dort hinführen indem ich hier den Strand poste oder Ortsangaben mache.Dieses Abgestaube und selber kein Finger rühren nervt einfach nur.

Mfg Olli


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hallo Mirco 
das mit der tüte war nur ein scherz die kontolle kann ruhig kommen die polizei war auch am strand und wollte mal die lage checken :qob schon was geht :vik:selber meerforellenangler lg andre


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



fantazia schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> so war das natürlich nicht gemeint.Klar der Spot,Strand gehört sicher nicht mir und jeder kann dort angeln.Aber deshalb muss ich ja nicht noch auf Teufel komm raus Leute dort hinführen indem ich hier den Strand poste oder Ortsangaben mache.Dieses Abgestaube und selber kein Finger rühren nervt einfach nur.
> 
> Mfg Olli


 

so hab ich das auch nicht verstanden....


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Mirco
> das mit der tüte war nur ein scherz die kontolle kann ruhig kommen die polizei war auch am strand und wollte mal die lage checken :qob schon was geht :vik:selber meerforellenangler lg andre


 
Na denn is ja gut 
Aber woher hast du denn meinen Köderfisch in deinem Benutzerbild??? :q

Grüße

EDIT: hasset jetzt schnell geändert??
So war das doch nicht gemeint #h


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

*ANDRE* was hier schon wieder los |motz:.... egal wir hatten unseren spaß:q... und der polizist war echt gut drauf#6... und nächstes mal fahren wir an *UNSEREN* strand:q:q:q...


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> so hab ich das auch nicht verstanden....


Hu,  

war auch auf das Posting von Bootangler bezogen.


Gruss Olli


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Blödsinn, steht doch wohl in der Treadüberschrift. Gefangen im März 2010. Wie ist ist ja wohl egal. Nur mit der Handangel sollte es wohl schon sein.
> 
> Was viel mehr stört und an Selbstbeweihreucherung grenzt ist, habe ne Meerforelle gefangen. Ohne jegliche Ortsangabe. Und damit mein ich jetzt nicht eine cm genaue Ortsangabe via GPS.
> 
> #h


 

ich hab Langeweile:

54°00`13.41" N  11°11`36.70" E


da so in der Ecke....und viel Spaß beim Suchen.....


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> @ Bellyfisher
> 
> und die hab ich an deinem Hausstrand "geklaut":q


 
Habe ich mir schon fast gedacht! 

Trotzdem dickes Petri!!!:vik:

Dann werd ich wohl auch bald mal wieder los.


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ Bellyfisher

na dann lauf mir mal nicht durch meine Schnur....

Wenn du da einen siehst, der aussieht wie ich, dann bin ich das.....:q


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

http://img203.*ih.us/img203/8422/angeln08.gif



*Andre guckst du hier*


----------



## Aalonso

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

wann: heute 14-18h
wo: lübecker bucht
wer:   ich mit mir
wind:  nw-w , stärke von... bis...
wasser: milchig bis trüb, leichtes flachwasser
womit: blech
warum: wiel ich schon ne gefühlte ewigkeit nicht mehr an der küste war
fänge:1mal silber, 62cm, 2,3kg
         keine weiteren fischkontakte


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

*dickes fettes Petri zum Silber....:vik:*


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Aalonso schrieb:


> wann: heute 14-18h
> wo: lübecker bucht
> wer: ich mit mir
> wind: nw-w , stärke von... bis...
> wasser: milchig bis trüb, leichtes flachwasser
> womit: blech
> warum: wiel ich schon ne gefühlte ewigkeit nicht mehr an der küste war
> fänge:1mal silber, 62cm, 2,3kg
> keine weiteren fischkontakte


 
Ey du Fischnase!!! Petri zum Silber...
Vielleicht schaffen wir das ja dieses Jahr mal zusammen loszukommen...
Ruf doch mal durch wenn du los willst, NOCH kann ich spontan mitkommen!!!

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

PETRI HEIL :vik:zur nächsten bombe #6auch hier möchte ich gerne wisen was die fette in magen hatte |bigeyeslg andre


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> PETRI HEIL :vik:zur nächsten bombe #6auch hier möchte ich gerne wisen was die fette in magen hatte |bigeyeslg andre


 

bist du Arzt???


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

*Aalonso dickes petri zur schönheit.... Andre du sch... guid wo bist du nur mit mir heute gewesen:v:q:q:q*
http://img682.*ih.us/img682/6764/angeln23.gif


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Man drei Seiten Gelaber.... und nix kommt bei rum
:vik::vik::vik:

Alonso fängt wieder genauso an, wie er letztes Jahr aufgehört hat... HALLO... nachhaltige Fischerei.... also schone die Bestände du Räuber |znaika:

Petri den Fängern..

Achso @ Steven....
wenn du die STOPS beim Wedeln genauso setzt, wie bei deiner Animation, dann Prost Mahlzeit#6:q:q:q

Gruß Thomas


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

wann: 02.03.
wo: wismarer bucht
wer: mir
wind: 4-5btf aus westlichen richtingen
was: 70cm 3,8kg
womit: blech grün weiß
warum: weil fisch echt viel von diesen super gesunden omrga3fettsäuren hat. außerdem sollte ich lernen und/aber hatte keine lust

hatte noch eine um und beim mindestmaß verloren, einen biss und 2 nachläufer


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

und wieder ne fangmeldung #q ich glaube ich bin morgen noch mal on tour :qlg andre 
PETRI HEIL


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

*fettes Petri....und ich hab den kleinsten!!!!:c*


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> und wieder ne fangmeldung #q ich glaube ich bin morgen noch mal on tour :qlg andre
> PETRI HEIL


 

komm vorbei.....


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

hab schon geschaut wie die wetter lage ist


----------



## gallus

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@Smithers

Dickes Petri!#6

Und ich dachte schon du würdest es generell auf Untermaszige
absehen!?:q

Du kannst doch nicht einfach von heut auf morgen deine Kragenweite ändern,und dann noch ohne einen unseres Dreamteams dabei zu haben!

Wär echt gern dabei gewesen!!


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@gallus: ich hab mich selber gewundert ; ) aber viel schlimmer, ich bekomme die bilder mit meinem telefon nich verkleinert...


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

*Petri an alle Fänger !!! *Die Trutten haben wohl von magischen 4°nix gehört.
Glaube , das wird ne lustige Saison :vik:!


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Achso @ Steven....
> wenn du die STOPS beim Wedeln genauso setzt, wie bei deiner Animation, dann Prost Mahlzeit#6:q:q:q


 
*Hey Thomas ich kann noch keine stops oder sonstiges :q meine xi3 weiß garnicht wo gestopt wird oder nicht|uhoh: naja wird noch muß halt noch viel üben  hast mich letzten samstag nicht gesehen wie ich mir das ding um die ohren gehauen habe:q die fliege hing überall an mir nur nicht im wasser:q... *

http://img168.*ih.us/img168/1646/angeln22.gif


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



kraft 67 schrieb:


> Die Trutten haben wohl von magischen 4°nix gehört.



Die haben ja auch kein Thermometer.

Petri den Fängern...

So ein Mist, ich habe für Samstag eine HSV-Karte und kann erst die Woche darauf los, aber dann drei Wochen am Stück.:q:q:q


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

nee wat is das schön wenn man das wasser genau vor der haustür hat.....


----------



## gallus

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



smith1337 schrieb:


> @gallus: ich hab mich selber gewundert ; ) aber viel schlimmer, ich bekomme die bilder mit meinem telefon nich verkleinert...



Das kenn ich!


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> nee wat is das schön wenn man das wasser genau vor der haustür hat.....


Sei froh dat du so dicht an der Küste wohnst,da kannst ma eben zwischendurch noch ans Wasser gehn ,wenn andere nur am WE die Zeit haben|wavey:

Petrie an die Fänger#6

@ Fishbone : die nächste Tour mach ich auf meiner Seite:q:q:q


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> @ Fishbone : die nächste Tour mach ich auf meiner Seite:q:q:q


 

ADDI wollen wir mal hoffen das dann was für dich auf deiner seit:q hängen bleibt... samstag war ja nicht so doll hat aber trotzdem spaß gemacht...


----------



## dacor

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute
Wo: Trondheim/Leangenbukta (der Strand wird nach diesem Post sicher nicht von Anglern ueberlaufen
Wer: ich
Wind: wechselhaft
Womit: Morild Trout blau und Springerfliege Polar Magnus
Wie Groß: 2mal um 40cm (schwimmen natürlich wieder) + 1 Longline release
Warum: Weil ich den Schneesturm ausgehalten hab, der mir in die Fresse blies

Die beiden waren eine Doublette. Ich dachte sowas gibt es nur in dänischen Angelfilmen. Hat trotz des fiesen Wetters Spass gemacht zum ersten mal dies Jahr Mefokontakt zu haben. Ausserdem war das heute mein erster Fisch auf Selbstgetüddelte


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Das Wort Kacke kommt mittlerweile öfter als Mefo.

Schraubt doch mal die Fäkalsprache etwas runter Jungs.
Danke #h


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> bist du Arzt???


 hallo 
da ich fast nur mit fliege fische ist die interesse ziemlich groß bei mir 
mich würde interressieren ob die schon paar borstenwürmer in magen hatten 
lg andre


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ok....dann werd ich mal schnell googlen wie halbverdaute Borstendinger aussehen...ich guck das nächste Mal nach....Versprochen....:vik:


----------



## Aalonso

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

nachtrag: die gute hatte wurm reste im magen. war nicht viel und schwer zu sagen ob borstenwurm, watti, o.ä.
bin generell auch am mageninhalt der forellen interessiert. 
werde zukünftig berichten, falls mal wieder ne silberne mit nach hause möchte.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

An alle "Mefofänger"! #h

*Ein dickes Petri zu den Prachtstücken!*  :m #h


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

soooo, hier mal die bilder von gestern


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



smith1337 schrieb:


> soooo, hier mal die bilder von gestern



Toller Fisch, tolle Kombo!!!#6#6#6

PETRI!!!#6


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

#6und schön fett ist sie #6lg andre


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

so und weil es gestern so schön war, war ich heute wieder los. Gleiche Stelle, gleiche Welle aber *kein* Fisch :c


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

 Nicht jeder Tag ist Fisch tag und ich wollte schon fragen was sie in magen hatte was hattes du denn in magen lg andre


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

ich hatte die Trutte von gestern im Magen!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

|bigeyesso ne fliegen habe ich garnicht #q lg andre


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin!

War heute nochmal ein bisschen wedeln in der Kifö! Nullnummmer!
Die Forelle die ich nicht fing hatte aber Ringler gefressen!

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Super jetzt gehts ja endlich los...:g

Ganz dickes Petri an die Fänger!!!:m


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Toller Fisch, tolle Kombo!!!#6#6#6
> 
> PETRI!!!#6



vielen dank ; ) hast ja nicht unwesentlich zur rute beigetragen, nur für 'ne sephia hat's nich gereicht...aber die stradic ci4 macht ihre dienste sehr gut. war 'n traum der drill mit der kombo


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Ich weiß!

Wie hat sich das kleine Stöckchen denn bei der 70er so gemacht? Schon erstaunlich, welche Reserven das Ding hat.|rolleyes

Feine Rute.


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich weiß!
> 
> Wie hat sich das kleine Stöckchen denn bei der 70er so gemacht? Schon erstaunlich, welche Reserven das Ding hat.|rolleyes
> 
> Feine Rute.



sehr gut! hatte nicht einmal das gefühl die rute wäre dem drill nicht gewachsen! die angst den fisch zu verlieren war viel zu groß...hat sehr schön die schläge und fluchten gepuffert...also durchaus "großfisch-tauglich"


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ fishbone : meine 60er von vor ner guten Woche hatte bei(küstennahen)
0,3 °C fleißig nach Borstis gegründelt  , hatte 5-7 Stück drin .


@ schmiddi : das kleine Silberfischli hätte sogar die Sh..un geschafft !


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



kraft 67 schrieb:


> @ schmiddi : das kleine Silberfischli hätte sogar die Sh..un geschafft !



hätte sie vielleicht. aber bei dir habe ich momentan was anderes zum spielen ; )


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



smith1337 schrieb:


> sehr gut! hatte nicht einmal das gefühl die rute wäre dem drill nicht gewachsen! die angst den fisch zu verlieren war viel zu groß...hat sehr schön die schläge und fluchten gepuffert...also durchaus "großfisch-tauglich"



was hat du denn für eine Rute wenn ich fragen darf?


gruß bellyfisher


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



steven23883 schrieb:


> ADDI wollen wir mal hoffen das dann was für dich auf deiner seit:q hängen bleibt... samstag war ja nicht so doll hat aber trotzdem spaß gemacht...



Hoffe ich mal auch , die Bedingungen gehn halt so. Sind auch nich schlimmer als letztes WE in Schleswig,nur etwas kälter.dafür aber ein fetter und nen par kleine Süßwassereinläufe.
Fals in der Wieck nix gehen sollte fahr ich kurzer Hand an Ossi HWi ' s Strand ,dort get bestimmt was.


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> was hat du denn für eine Rute wenn ich fragen darf?
> 
> 
> gruß bellyfisher



hab mir letztes jahr ' xst 8-28gr aufgebaut...sehr angenehme rute und selbst bei 4btf von der seite fischbar (wenn auch nicht mehr so schön, aber möglich wie man(n) gesehen hat)


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



smith1337 schrieb:


> hab mir letztes jahr ' xst 8-28gr aufgebaut...sehr angenehme rute und selbst bei 4btf von der seite fischbar (wenn auch nicht mehr so schön, aber möglich wie man(n) gesehen hat)



Aha, und wo bekommt man das ganze Zubehör dafür her? Braucht man da extra Werkzeug für?

Gruß bellyfisher


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Aha, und wo bekommt man das ganze Zubehör dafür her? Braucht man da extra Werkzeug für?
> 
> Gruß bellyfisher




schau mal ins rutenbauforum...da gibt's 'ne menge kompetenter tipps, ratschläge und hilfe! hab dort auch meine rute vorgestellt


----------



## gallus

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



smith1337 schrieb:


> hätte sie vielleicht. aber bei dir habe ich momentan was anderes zum spielen ; )



Wie soll ich denn das verstehen??|kopfkrat
Habt ihr ihr beiden Süd-MVler eure Freundschaft gar noch "vertiefen" können?

Letztes Jahr gab´s für sowas noch nen anständiges Blaulicht mit
Tatüta!!


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



gallus schrieb:


> Wie soll ich denn das verstehen??|kopfkrat
> Habt ihr ihr beiden Süd-MVler eure Freundschaft gar noch "vertiefen" können?
> 
> Letztes Jahr gab´s für sowas noch nen anständiges Blaulicht mit
> Tatüta!!



das kommt dabei raus wenn man mit dem handy ins netz muß weil der laptop defekt ist...es sollte heißen "bei dir wie bei mir gibt's wad besseres zum spielen" ... du hast das "spielzeug" doch am 3.1. schon geworfen ; )


----------



## gallus

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Achso,

dann musz ich mich ja wegens Mittäterschaft hier auch ausklinken,
hatte dein gutes Stück ja auch schon in den Händen.

Auweia...|rolleyes


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Na, man gut, dass Ihr das vorher schon entschärft hattet, sonst hätte ich den Ferkelfahnder wenigstens auf Gallus gehetzt 

Gruß & Petri den Fängern,

RM


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



gallus schrieb:


> hatte dein gutes Stück ja auch schon in den Händen.
> 
> Auweia...|rolleyes


 

#r


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

hallo leute 
heute mein freund in angeladen geschickt und schon war er 405euro los der will umbeding morgen los ich auch hoffentlich bleibt endlich so ein dummes vieh hängen 
lg andre


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hey Andre,Noch einen Beitrag und Du kannst 2000 feiern.Es kribbelt schon wieder,der Strand ruft.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

:vik:2000:vik:lg andre


----------



## Ines

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Glückwunsch zur 2000, Bohne! Und ich warte immer noch auf ein Fangfoto - mit einer Schönheit und dir!|supergri


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

morgen süsse :k:lhoffentlich lg andre


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



fantazia schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> so war das natürlich nicht gemeint.Klar der Spot,Strand gehört sicher nicht mir und jeder kann dort angeln.Aber deshalb muss ich ja nicht noch auf Teufel komm raus Leute dort hinführen indem ich hier den Strand poste oder Ortsangaben mache.Dieses Abgestaube und selber kein Finger rühren nervt einfach nur.
> 
> Mfg Olli


 

Entweder kannst du nicht lesen, oder willst nur meckern. Stand doch groß dabei.* Ortsangabe nicht via GPS*. Aber wie Bootsangler schon geschrieben hatte, kann man auch über vom Boot aus gefangene Meerforellen seine Schlüsse ziehen. Fehmarn, Lübecker oder Mecklenburger Bucht reicht schon aus. Nur was soll ich hier die Leute nur alleine beklatschen??? Dann reicht doch wohl auch ein Tagebuch, wenn man schon nichts fürs Board beitragen will. 
Außerdem wer gleich losrennt, der eine Ortsangabe kennt, aus dem Board, hat keine Ahnung. Heute so uns Morgen wo anders. Nur das zur Zeit was geht in dem Abschnitt , ist damit gesagt. Und der kann groß sein. 

Igendwie muß hier doch gemotzt werden. So oder so. 

Stellt hier jemand einen geschleppte rein.............
Will jemand füs Board verwertbare Aussagen.............
Macht jemand Ortsangaben und das vom Hausstrand eines anderen................................

Hey ich angel und das sollte ein Hobby sein und kein Kleinkrieg.

Wie hatte mir Richter, als es um die Netze in MV ging, versichert. Versuche mal über längere Zeit ein paar Angler, die sich für eine Sache einsetzen, unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Die machen sich gegenseitig madig. Berufsfischer kommen aber sofort jede Menge. Und nun haben wir in MV den Salat mit der neuen KüFvo. Nach drei Jahren hat die Schlaftablette voll zugeschlagen und keine hat sich mehr gerührt. 

|rolleyes


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

|good:|good:|good:

Greetz


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ist doch wahr. Wird auch beim 5 mal lesen nicht besser.



fantazia schrieb:


> Genau so siehts aus.Aber nicht nur die Fischer sind das Problem.Ich meine wer will schon das sein Spot wo man gut gefangen hat von anderen Leuten überlaufen wird.*Aber Leute die sich nie selber bemühen Stellen zu finden verstehen sowas halt nicht.*Klar ist natürlich schön einfach ins AB gucken und zack geht es an den Strand.


 
Solltest dir erst mal so den Ar.... aufreissen, wie ich damals. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=97046
Das dabei nichts rum gekommen ist, war bestimmt nicht meine Schuld. Wie war das? *Aber Leute die sich nie selber bemühen ............ verstehen sowas halt nicht. #6*


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So is recht Lovefield ! Wer erwartet , daß ihm hier der Angelstein mit Nummerund zu erwartender Bißwahrscheinlichkeit offeriert wird , soll ruhig enttäuscht werden . Und schon entnommene Fische noch mal zu fangen - ganz tolle Idee ! Mefos sind doch etwas unberechenbarer als Superhechtstandplätzeet c. Und deswegen rennen wir Wahnsinnigen doch auch los bei Sauwetterund geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit manchmal auch nur ne Flosse zu sehen . 
Fangbedingungen wie Tageszeit , Wassertemp. , evtl. Köder usw. sollten ausreichen . 
A propos Wahnsinn - morgen Nachmittag stehe ich wieder im Teich , und zwar in |sagnix! 
Petri - Kraft !


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

ich werd in Zukunft schreiben was ich gefangen hab und worauf. Den Rest kann sich jeder denken...Oder ich lass es ganz bleiben.....

is ja schlimmer wie nen Kindergarten hier....#q


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> ich werd in Zukunft schreiben was ich gefangen hab und worauf. Den Rest kann sich jeder denken...Oder ich lass es ganz bleiben.....
> 
> is ja schlimmer wie nen Kindergarten hier....#q


 
Ja das hatten wir letztes Jahr hier auch schon. Hatten bloss nicht geschrieben, das sie in Südschweden unterwegs waren. Die anderen in Dänemark. Ich klatsche dann schon mal im vorraus dafür Beifall. Ich gönne halt jedem seinen Fisch und jeder hat so sein Revier und es kann ja nicht Schaden, die Leute vom Ofen mal herzuholen, wenn man mal schreibt, in z.B. der Lübecker Bucht geht was. Für einige ist das aber anscheinend schon zu viel des Guten. Ostsee muss da da schon reichen. Könnten ja meinen Fisch fangen. |kopfkrat 

Das gilt hier natürlich nicht für alle!!!!

Petrie Heil dann mal auch.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> is ja schlimmer wie nen Kindergarten hier....#q



Danke, das war auch mein Gedanke. Und ich wollte grade unvorsichtigerweise fragen, wie die letzten Tage die Fänge in der Ecke Elmenhorst- Stoltera- Börgerende waren, weil ich am Wochenende mal los wollte...puh...


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



> Begründung warum ich *keine* genaue Ortsangabe mache:
> 
> Jeder halbwegs intelligente Fischer meldet sich auf so einem Forum wie diesem an und spioniert aus, wo was geht.




sorry , aber jeder halbwegs intelligente Fischer braucht sich bestimmt nicht Fangmeldungen anschauen um sein Fisch zu fangen. Die Jungs sind teilweise schon länger auf dem Wasser als Du alt bist , haben alles von Opa und Papa gelernt. Da schlummert Wissen von Generationen in jedem Fischer !

Und nur mal so nebenbei , in Travemünde gibt es genau noch 4 Berufsfischer die Ihren Lebensunterhalt vom Fischen verdienen. Einen davon kenne ich zufällig recht gut , die Jungs haben es bestimmt nicht einfach ! Glaubt Ihr wirklich die 4 Fischer fangen uns die Ostsee lehr ???

Und sollte mal ein Netz vor meiner Nase liegen gehe ich halt 100m weiter oder Angle vor dem Netz , es schwimmen ja nicht alle Trutten direkt in das Netz


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ vermesser, ist auch mein hausstrand-so langsam müsste es gehen, ich war schon ein paar mal los, aber immer wind von vorn-da gibt´s ja immer gleich so große wellen-dat mag ich ja gar nicht.
aber nächste woche werde ich auch angreifen und dann geht´s los
von ein/zwei forellen hab ich aber schon gehört-kannst es ruhig probieren...

na denn man petri

gruß tom


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

ach ja und die würmchen sind in bestimmten gebieten schon mächtig unterwegs-vor allem um fehmarn und in der mecklenburger bucht...
war von der arbeit aus auf see-mageninhalt:wurm


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

*Nun laßt`s mal gut sein!* 

Ich für meinen Teil werde jetzt dazu beitrage, euch "aufzumuntern".

Wie geplant, habe ich gestern am *04.03.2010* meine "Mefoversuchstour" durchgeführt.

Als ich bei der *Wismarer Bucht* um *10:30 Uhr* ankam, wehte schon eine gute Brise aus Nord. So etwa 3 bf.
Ein Gleichgesinnter stand schon im Wasser und versuchte sein Glück. Da er sehr weit im Wasser stand (auf einem Riff ), ging ich noch etwa 300 - 400 m weiter Richtung Nord. An einer Stelle, wo das fischen bei dem Seitenwind noch möglich war, ging ich ins Wasser. "Versuchsköder" war ein *Snaps Draget 25 gr. rot/schwarz*. Nach 10 Minuten mußte ich feststellen, daß der Wind noch mal ne ordentliche Schippe zugelegt hatte. Er blies jetzt mit gut *4-5 bf aus Nord*.
Nach weiteren 10 Minuten und gut 8 Gewaltwürfen entschloss ich mich, an dieser Stelle das angeln abzubrechen. An eine kontrollierte Köderführung war nicht im Ansatz zu denken. |gr:
Also eine neue Stelle anfahren. Aber wohin bei dem Nordwind! |kopfkrat
Da fiel mir ein, daß ich zuvor an einem Strandabschnitt vorbeigefahren bin, der leicht im "Windschatten" lag, am Wochenende noch mit einer Eisdecke verschlossen war und jetzt "Eisfrei" war.
Diese Stelle zeichnet sich durch einen geringeren Salzgehalt und durch Seegrasfelder aus. #6 Aufgrund des geringeren Salzgehaltes und der Lage war der Küstenabschnitt auch recht lange mit Eis bedeckt.
Als ich dort ankam und zum Strand ging, erwarteten mich viele Eisschollen am Ufer, einige Wellen schräg von links auflandig und etliche Schwäne. Schwäne, Seegras? |kopfkrat  #6
Da sollte doch was gehen.  Dank meiner überragenden Körpergröße  ( nur 1,70m  ), kam ich bis etwa 10 m an die Seegrasflächen heran. Das sollte reichen. Das fischen war nicht einfach, denn ich mußte dem Köder, wieder der *Snaps Draget 25 gr. rot/schwarz* #6, ordenlich Schwung verleihen, daß er die von mir anvesierten 60 - 70 m schaffte. So konnte ich den Köder eine längere Strecke über die Seegrasfelder führen. Zwischenzeitlich war es schon 13:30 Uhr geworden und die Sonne schien mir auf den Pelz. Wäre der kalte Wind nicht gewesen, ich hätte vor lauter "Entspannung" garnicht konzentriert fischen können. 
Dank des Windes und der damit verbundenen Wellen, mußte ich meine Arme immer recht hoch halten. Es gibt sicherlich entspanntere Körperhaltungen.  
Meine Gedanken schweiften um den Köder, der unermütlich seine Bahnen durch die knapp *1°C* kalte Ostsee zog.
Wie aus dem NICHTS, durchfuhr meine Rute ein Schlag. |bigeyes
Meerforellenkontakt! :z
Das Adrenalien und da werden mir die meisten zustimmen, schoss mir schlagartig in die gefrorenen Glieder! 
Nach kurzem Drill konnte mein Watkescher eine *pralle silberne Schönheit von 53 cm Länge* umschließen. :vik:
Ich versorgte den Fisch und angelte konzentriert weiter. Aber ein weiterer Fischkontakt war mir leider nicht mehr vergönnt.
Um 15:45 Uhr verließ ich das Wasser, um das Ostseesilber noch ins rechte Licht zu bringen. 
Anschließend trat ich die Heimfahrt an.
Der Mageninhalt der Meerforelle ergab:
1x Grundel (Aalmutter ?) 3 cm
1x Grundel (Aalmutter ?) 5 cm
1x Tobiasfisch 15 cm
1x Plötze |bigeyes 11 cm
Das Fleisch war "intensiv orange"! ( schließt auf den Verzehr von Krustentieren z.B. Garnelen)
Und nun noch ein paar Bilder zur Motivation!

Petri Heil euch allen und vertragt euch gut! 

Euer Rolf #h


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ein Bild hab ich noch.


----------



## FoolishFarmer

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Sauber!
Versuch mal beim nächsten mal den Fokus auf die Forelle und nicht auf den Hintergrund zu richten (evtl. manuellen Fokus-Punkt wählen) und dann noch darauf zu achten, dass der Hintergrund nicht "absäuft" - wir wollen alle noch was Wasser in der Ostsee. #6 |supergri

Au mann, wie soll ich bitte die 4 Wochen bis zum Fyn-Trip noch aushalten?`Warum nur wohn ich soweit weg von der Küste...:c


----------



## sunny

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Endlich mal wieder das, was man hier eigentlich sehen uns lesen will |uhoh:. 

Petri Heil mefohunter84 #6.


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

*Petri zur Trutte!!! *Bei deinem ersten Versuch hab ich dich beobachtet.....Sah gut aus wie du so hüpfend im Wasser gestanden hast - hattest bestimmr keine kalten Füße so wie ich...


----------



## Windmaster

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri Rolf !#6

Schöne Bilder und endlich mal wieder back to topic !

Bei mir geht es erst nächstes Wochenende wieder an die Küste und in 4 Wochen steh ich 2 Wochen auf Bornholm im Wasser


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Danke. #6
Dann wünsch ich Dir für Deine Tour auch viel "Entspannung" und einen ordenlichen silbernen Schatz!  #6 #h


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Sauber!
> Versuch mal beim nächsten mal den Fokus auf die Forelle und nicht auf den Hintergrund zu richten (evtl. manuellen Fokus-Punkt wählen) und dann noch darauf zu achten, dass der Hintergrund nicht "absäuft" - wir wollen alle noch was Wasser in der Ostsee. #6 |supergri
> 
> Au mann, wie soll ich bitte die 4 Wochen bis zum Fyn-Trip noch aushalten?`Warum nur wohn ich soweit weg von der Küste...:c



Hatte "dummerweise" wohl auf Makro die Kammera eingestellt.
Sorry, bin diesbezüglich halt nur ein Laie! |rotwerden #h


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> *Petri zur Trutte!!! *Bei deinem ersten Versuch hab ich dich beobachtet.....Sah gut aus wie du so hüpfend im Wasser gestanden hast - hattest bestimmr keine kalten Füße so wie ich...



Ah, dann warst Du das auf dem Riff? |kopfkrat


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Ah, dann warst Du das auf dem Riff? |kopfkrat


 


:m ja der war ich...:m


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



observer schrieb:


> @ vermesser, ist auch mein hausstrand-so langsam müsste es gehen, ich war schon ein paar mal los, aber immer wind von vorn-da gibt´s ja immer gleich so große wellen-dat mag ich ja gar nicht.
> aber nächste woche werde ich auch angreifen und dann geht´s los
> von ein/zwei forellen hab ich aber schon gehört-kannst es ruhig probieren...
> 
> na denn man petri
> 
> gruß tom



Danke, ich geb mir Mühe. Mal sehen, wie lange meine Freundin am Strand auf mich wartet  !!

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

mefohunter84 bei deinen Berichten, braucht man schon gar nicht mehr selbst ans/ins Wasser. Man war ja selbst live dabei. #h :m Petri


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> mefohunter84 bei deinen Berichten, braucht man schon gar nicht mehr selbst ans/ins Wasser. Man war ja selbst live dabei. #h :m Petri



Vielen Dank mein Lieber, dat ehrt mich aber! |rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden

Aber wie du sicherlich weist, ist es allemal besser direkt den Adrenalienstoß zu spüren!  :m #h


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Entweder kannst du nicht lesen, oder willst nur meckern. Stand doch groß dabei.* Ortsangabe nicht via GPS*. Aber wie Bootsangler schon geschrieben hatte, kann man auch über vom Boot aus gefangene Meerforellen seine Schlüsse ziehen. Fehmarn, Lübecker oder Mecklenburger Bucht reicht schon aus.


Moin,

trotzdem kann ja wohl jeder selber entscheiden ob und was er preisgibt.Ganz dumm sind die Leute auch nicht und solche Angaben reichen oft schon um andere Leute zu "seinen" Fangstellen zu lotsen.Einfach mal selber fischen gehen und gucken wo was geht ist mein Tip.Dann brauchst dich auch nicht darüber aufregen das jemand keine Angaben zum Fangort macht.Egal ob nun Gps Daten,den Strand oder die Ecke wo gefangen wurde.Wie gesagt Leute die nicht ganz doof sind können sich schon denken wo es war auch wenn nur die Ecke gepostet wurde.... Das ist meine Meinung und dabei bleibe ich.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ich will auch ne Trutte...


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich will auch ne Trutte...


 

wie hat Mefohunter mir mal geschrieben:

Nur der Köder im Wasser kann Fisch bringen. Recht hat er!


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> wie hat Mefohunter mir mal geschrieben:
> 
> Nur der Köder im Wasser kann Fisch bringen. Recht hat er!



Jupp, und deshalb steht auch schon alles im Keller startbereit...wenn jetzt noch die Frau, der Wind und die Fische mitspielen  !!


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Selbst und ständig. Da kommt man nicht immer los, wenn man will. Aber dieses WE geht wohl mal was. 

Nachdem Elmenhorst immer noch mit Netzen zugepflastert ist, muss ich mir aber erst noch ein neues Revier suchen. Obwohl mir die Angelkolegen dort schon als Familie vorkamen. Aber nach drei erfollglosen Jahren, ausgenommen ein paar netze am Köder, wechsel ich mal. Auch hatten mir die Aussagen von der Landesregierung, die ja was machen wollten und es danndoch nicht taten, nicht gefallen. Die wollten wohl, das alles einschläft und das hat ja auch super geklappt. 

Stellnetzlänge in m ohne Ufer und Längenbegrenzung.

Stettiner Haff 65 000 
Peenestrom 58 000 
Greifswalder Bodden 250 000 
Strelasund 40 000 
Gewässer zwischen Hiddensee und Rügen 90 000 
Kleiner Jasmunder Bodden 6 000 
Darßer Boddenkette 52 000 
Wismar Bucht 100 000​davon im Salzhaff 6 000

Also in dar Wismarer Bucht, sind 100km Stellnetze erlaubt. Wenn die alle in der Nähe vom Ufer liegen.................


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



fantazia schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> trotzdem kann ja wohl jeder selber entscheiden ob und was er preisgibt.Ganz dumm sind die Leute auch nicht und solche Angaben reichen oft schon um andere Leute zu "seinen" Fangstellen zu lotsen.Einfach mal selber fischen gehen und gucken wo was geht ist mein Tip.Dann brauchst dich auch nicht darüber aufregen das jemand keine Angaben zum Fangort macht.Egal ob nun Gps Daten,den Strand oder die Ecke wo gefangen wurde.Wie gesagt Leute die nicht ganz doof sind können sich schon denken wo es war auch wenn nur die Ecke gepostet wurde.... Das ist meine Meinung und dabei bleibe ich.


 

ist doch langsam mal gut....wir einigen uns auf grobe Ortsangaben und dann ist gut. Die meisten kennen sich eh schon untereinander ( das Glück hab ich ja nicht ) und dann weiss man wo der andere sich rumgetrieben haben müsste. Bei der Berichterstattung vom Mefohunter braucht ich eigentlich nicht mal nachfragen wo er gewesen ist und das als absoluter Neuling!

Übrigens stößt mir die Bemerkung "*seine*" Fangstelle auch etwas sauer auf....wir haben alle das gleiche Hobby bzw. den gleichen Virus. Da kann man sich "seine" Fangstelle ruhig mit anderen teilen! Fische gibt es genug und Platz is auch ausreichend vorhanden!


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Selbst und ständig. Da kommt man nicht immer los, wenn man will. Aber dieses WE geht wohl mal was.
> 
> Nachdem Elmenhorst immer noch mit Netzen zugepflastert ist, muss ich mir aber erst noch ein neues Revier suchen. Obwohl mir die Angelkolegen dort schon als Familie vorkamen. Aber nach drei erfollglosen Jahren, ausgenommen ein paar netze am Köder, wechsel ich mal. Auch hatten mir die Aussagen von der Landesregierung, die ja was machen wollten und es danndoch nicht taten, nicht gefallen. Die wollten wohl, das alles einschläft und das hat ja auch super geklappt.
> 
> Stellnetzlänge in m ohne Ufer und Längenbegrenzung.
> 
> Stettiner Haff 65 000
> Peenestrom 58 000
> Greifswalder Bodden 250 000
> Strelasund 40 000
> Gewässer zwischen Hiddensee und Rügen 90 000
> Kleiner Jasmunder Bodden 6 000
> Darßer Boddenkette 52 000
> Wismar Bucht 100 000 ​davon im Salzhaff 6 000
> 
> Also in dar Wismarer Bucht, sind 100km Stellnetze erlaubt. Wenn die alle in der Nähe vom Ufer liegen.................


 
schönes Ding...100 km in der Wismarer Bucht. Da kann man ja alles abriegeln rund um Wismar. Na dann Petri Heil


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> ist doch langsam mal gut....wir einigen uns auf grobe Ortsangaben und dann ist gut. Die meisten kennen sich eh schon untereinander ( das Glück hab ich ja nicht ) und dann weiss man wo der andere sich rumgetrieben haben müsste. Bei der Berichterstattung vom Mefohunter braucht ich eigentlich nicht mal nachfragen wo er gewesen ist und das als absoluter Neuling!
> 
> Übrigens stößt mir die Bemerkung "*seine*" Fangstelle auch etwas sauer auf....wir haben alle das gleiche Hobby bzw. den gleichen Virus. Da kann man sich "seine" Fangstelle ruhig mit anderen teilen! Fische gibt es genug und Platz is auch ausreichend vorhanden!


Moin,

warst du nicht auch jemand von denen der der Meinung war Stellen oder so nicht zu posten sie auch hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2846581&postcount=19 |kopfkrat.Und rate mal wieso ich bei seine meine Stellen diese "      " beiden Freunde hier dazu gepostet habe.Genau damit nicht das passiert was jetzt passiert ist.
Klar gehört jedem die Küste so war es nicht gemeint habe ich aber auch schon erwähnt.
So nun ist die Sache für mich auch gegessen wollte nur nochmal auf das Posting von Lovefield antworten und ich hoffe ich kann später evt. paar Fänge posten weil es nacher nämlich losgeht zum fischen:m.
Im endeffekt wollen wir doch alle das gleiche in Ruhe fischen  gehen und evt. den ein oder anderen Fisch fangen.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Auf das es endlich auch so sei.  #6

Petri Heil! #h


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Auf das es endlich auch so sei.  #6
> 
> Petri Heil! #h


Aber sicher Sachen sind gepackt Freundin hat ok gegeben und fährt mich gleich kurz rum:m.
Wetter ist echt Traumhaft hier da kommen Frühlingsgefühle hoch.Berichte heut Abend ob was ging.Wünsch allen die auch losziehen viel Glück man liest sich später.


Gruss Olli


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



fantazia schrieb:


> Moin,
> Vielleicht solltest du dir einfach selber mal die Mühe machen zu gucken wo was geht anstatt nur im AB zu "spionieren" und platt getretene Wege zu gehen.
> Gruss Olli


 
Wer so persönlich schreibt, sollte sich nicht wundern, wenn man das auch persönlich nimmt. #y


----------



## ~JoJo~

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@mefohunter 84:
super Bericht! und Perti zum tollen Fisch!


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@Mefohunter84:
petri erstmal zu trutte.#6
ist das im hintergrund die olle mole?
ich dachte, dass es noch ewig dauert bis die wiek wieder frei ist!
verdammt, dann wäre ich dieses wochende doch zu meinen schwiegereltern(die wohnen in wohlenberg) gefahren!#q

naja dann muss ich wohl noch ne woche warten...

gruß und lass mir mal noch eine übrig


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

#6Glückwunsch!#6
Geil MefoHunter84. Hast genau die richtige Idee gehabt. Wir (Traveangler) gehen auf alle Fälle auch  wieder los am Sonntag, etwas Silber an die Leine zu bekommen. So, möchte ich dieses Board sehen.

Bis denn, Marco


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute 10:30-13:00
Wo: Neustädter Bucht
Wer: Na Icke
Wind: Kaum Spürbar
Womit: Illex Water Monitor
Wie Groß: Gerade über Maß
Warum: weil das Wetter es heute einfach verlangte...

Ja, war Bilderbuchmäßig heute, kaum Wind (gut, es waren ein paar Netze am Start) leichte Welle, leider sehr sehr trübes Wasser und die Reste des Eises krallten sich krampfhaft um die großen Steine am Ufer..
2. Wurf, TOCK , huch Zander?? Nein ein kleiner Grönländer...
Biss wie ein großer direkt unter der Oberfläche. Da der Ilex 2 Drilling hat wollte ich den Knirps nicht im Kescher vertütteln und verlor ihn sozusagen AUF der Hand...

Aber der Anfang ist gemacht...
1. Turn, 1. Fisch... Vielleicht sollte ich länger Fischen dann werden auch die Fische länger 

Greetz

Mirco

EDIT: Natürlich ein digges Petri an den MeFoHunter !!!


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri an die Fänger !!!

Wir werden wohl doch erst nächstes WE los fahren,das soll Sonntag nochmal richtig schön kalt werden...|gr:


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So um 12 hatte ich sturmfrei, also ran an den Pc den Wetterbericht checken. Traumhafte Aussichten, also ab an den ersten Strand, ne seichte *Badebucht westlich von HWI*. Traumhafte Bedingungen wie ich meine. Für ne Stunde war der Teich spiegelglatt, so dass ich es kurzzeitig in Erwägung gezogen habe, die Watjacke auszuziehen. Angefangen mit nem *Spro blau - rot 18 g* über *Hansen Flash* und *Hansen Fight, Möre Silda alle so um 20 g*....nix half. Nach drei Stunden im wasser also zurück zum Auto, kurz die Uhr kontrolliert - Geil erst 15 Uhr, also weiter Richtung Westen. Angekommen in dem *Kurort* beste Bedingungen, leicht angetrübtes Wasser Sonne/Wolken leichter Wind schräg auflandig. Fazit des Ausfluges: ein *Grönländer*, ich schätz ihn mal auf *40 cm* auf *Spro blau -* *rot 18 g.* Ansonsten nix weiter. So und nun warten wir mal ab, was noch so passiert. Aber ein rundum gelungener Tag. Bestes Wetter und ein kleines Stück Silber in der Hand gehabt, aber selbstverständlich *wieder schwimmen gelassen*. Das zweite Stück Silber diese Woche......:vik:


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Vielen Dank für eure Glückwünsche. Lag das nun am Fang oder am Bericht? |kopfkrat
Ihr macht mich ja ganz verlegen. |rotwerden
Na es scheint ja einigen zu gefallen. 
So soll`s sein. #6

Wünsche allen noch ein dickes *Petri Heil*! #6 #h


----------



## der Berufsfischer

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ mefohunter

super bericht#6 und natürlich ein schöner fang.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

hallo leute :gPetri heil den fängern #6Ich war heute von 8,00uhr bis 15,00 auf der insel :vik:bei super wetter und sonnenschein pur #6konnte mein freund sein ersten tag in der ostsee mit watbüx :vik:ein reines vollbad nehmen :vik:wir hatten von stabersdorf bis staberhuk alles abgefischt nicht eine trutte hat sich sehen lassen :v:vbei bester bedingung :gin 14tagen gehts weiter 
lg andre


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Vollbad bei den Temperaturen.....Mein Beileid und gute Besserung.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Och der will schon wieder los |supergrilg andre


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

dann kann es ja nicht so schlimm gewesen sein....


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Mache hier gerade auf schleifen und polieren. Aber irgendwas ist im Lack, so das ich immer Einschlüsse zum Schluss habe. Ein Teil jetzt min. fünf mal geschliffen und poliert und immer an silber gedacht. Wenn jetzt noch heute jemand ne Trute, mit oder ohne weitläufige Ortsangabe gepostet hätte, die man auch noch mitnehmen könnte, wäre der Tag endgültig gelaufen. Nur durch den Zeitverlusst, wirds dieses WE wieder nichts mit fischen. :v


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hi!
Glückwunsch auch an Boot Angler. Warst ja doch schon los. Wie gesagt, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja noch am WE am Wasser. Ich werde dann mal den Stripper Grün/ Kupfer testen den du mir empfohlen hast. Traveangler ist auch mit von der Partie.

Bis denn, Marco


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> dann kann es ja nicht so schlimm gewesen sein....


 also wenn du mit den kopf unterwasser bist und schreist hier sind keine fische :vik:finde ich das auch nicht so schlimm 
lg andre 
der ist versaut jetzt schon wenn der noch ne mefo fängt 
denn mal hallejuja


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petrie an alle Fänger
@Rolf : super Bericht ,hoffe ds ich morgen....spätestens Sonntag nachlegen kann#6


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hi Leute,
war heut endlich mal wieder los und was war, NIX!!!#c

Aber ich bin absolut nicht enttäuscht, da Ich endlich mal wieder in einem anderen Element war und die Anderen die ich heute gesehen habe auch nichts hatten.

Wann: Heute 16:00 - 17:30
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: nur Ich
Wind: spürbar
Womit: Stripper (weiß-rot-gelb)
Wie Groß: -----
Warum: weil das Wetter gut war und ich endlich mal Zeit hatte

gruß bellyfisher


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Achso und Petri an alle anderen Glücklichen!!! #6


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ersma *Petri  *an die Erfolgreichen !

War heute nachmittag kurz noch mal los .
Wo:Lübecker Bucht
Wann: 16-18.30
Womit: Blech,PVC, Springerfliege
Bedingungen: ich kam , die Sonne ging und ließ mich mit stetig zunehmendem eisigem Ostwind alleine . Wasser an der ersten Stelle Milchkaffee bis mind. 500 m , nur leider wesentlich kühler , so 0,8°
Zweite Stelle , zumindest konnte man im knietiefen Wasser Steine erahnen, trotzdem keinerlei Fischkontakt , den Springer hätten die Trutten auch nur mit nem Blindenstock finden können .
Hätte ich doch nur schon vorher von der Eisfreiheit einer best. süßwasserverwöhnten Bucht gewußt , wäre Mefohunters Taktik auch die meine gewesen und sicher auch erfolgversprechender ... . Hoffentlich verjagt die Kälteperiode nicht die Silberlinge so weit von der Kante weg:r


----------



## wolf-OH

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hallo Leute,

erst einmal Petri an alle. Ich bin ganz neu in diesem Forum und auch in der MeFo Jagd. Ich wollte morgen meinen ersten Versuch in OH wagen. Das Wetter wird ja leider wieder schlechter und da wollte ich Euch fragen ob es da überhaupt Sinn macht. Bin wie gesagt Anfänger und würde mich über Tipps von Euch freuen.

Noch ganz viel Petri und bald schöneres Wetter
wolf-oh


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> war heut endlich mal wieder los und was war, NIX!!!#c
> 
> Aber ich bin absolut nicht enttäuscht, da Ich endlich mal wieder in einem anderen Element war und die Anderen die ich heute gesehen habe auch nichts hatten.
> 
> Wann: Heute 16:00 - 17:30
> Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
> Wer: nur Ich
> Wind: spürbar
> Womit: Stripper (weiß-rot-gelb)
> Wie Groß: -----
> Warum: weil das Wetter gut war und ich endlich mal Zeit hatte
> 
> gruß bellyfisher


 

dann bist du wohl an mir vorbei gelaufen....|wavey:


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> dann bist du wohl an mir vorbei gelaufen....|wavey:



das kann sein, habe heute insgesamt drei Angler gesehen. |kopfkratEiner hat mir gleich die ganze Vorfreude auf dem Parkplatz genommen als er meinte das er nichts hatte.


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

und du hast dich auf`s zweite Riff gequält oder?


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ne, ne,
ich bin hinten durch zum großen Felsen, aber da ging leider garnichts. Bis auf 4 tote Schwäne. #t Denk mal die sind so harte Winter nicht mehr gewöhnt.


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

aha...naja für morgen sieht es ja grausig aus....-5 bis -1°C und dann auch noch NO-Wind mit 20 km/h....das wird frisch vor deiner Haustür...da mir heute schon der Endring eingefroren is, werd ich wohl morgen mal ne künstlerische Pause einlegen.....

Und wir hatten schon so schönes Wetter, ich hab gedacht dieser schei.. Winter is endlich vorbei....


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ja, angenehm ist was anderes. Ich hab heut eher abgebrochen, weil ich keinen Bock mehr hatte, sondern weil ich meine Rutenhand nicht mehr gespürt habe. #qIch werde mir erstmal über Ostern Urlaub nehmen und dann mal intensiv angreifen. Wird ja hoffentlich bald wärmer.#c


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

auch keine schlechte Idee....meine Freiwoche is heute auch vorbei gegangen, ab Montag werd ich auch weniger Zeit zum Angeln haben, aber erstmal abwarten wie sich das Wetter weiter entwickelt....ich hab noch nicht mal nen Plan, wann dieses Jahr Ostern is....


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So wie ich mein Glück aber einschätze wird es an Ostern schneien, Stürmen, oder vielleicht sogar die Welt untergehen. |rolleyes 
Naja mal schauen. Lass ich mich mal überraschen. 

Dann sieht man sich ja mal vielleicht am Wasser.
#h


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

wollen wir mal das Beste hoffen...man sieht sich bestimmt mal...

#h


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri


----------



## bulldog81

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Och der will schon wieder los |supergrilg andre



tapfer tapfer dein freund.
jetzt erstmal ein schön
steifen grock und dan ist
alles wieder gut.bei dem
wetter.#6

Mfg.Ingo


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger #6

Ich habe auch die Meefos gejagt.

Wann: 03.+04.03.10
Wo: Kieler Bucht
Wer: ich
Wind: Di. frisch aus NW u. Mi. mäßig bis stark und kalt aus N
Womit: Gnosjodraget 20g von Falkfish (weiß-gelb-orange)
Wie Groß: einen Silberbarren von 52 cm
Warum: weil die Sonne geschienen hat und ich den Turn schon seit letztem Jahr organisiert habe.

Fazit: 1. Tag
1. Stelle; ein Biss auf geschleppte Seeringelwurm-Imitation beim raus heben aus dem Wasser #q
2. Stelle; eine Trutte verhaftet und einen weiteren Anfasser auf Blinker.
2. Tag
1., 2. u. 3. Stelle nicht einen Kontakt gehabt.

..trotz des kalten Wetters, 2 schöne Tage am Meer gehabt mit herrlichem Sonnenschein, der jetzt schon Lust auf Frühling macht!

Anbei noch einige Impressionen :g


























Grüße, Janni


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Dickes Petri, wirklich schöne Bilder.


Ich kann DK kaum noch erwarten.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Auch von mir ein *fettes* Petri....


Was ist hier eigentlich los heute? Habt ihr alle am Kamin gesessen oder was???


----------



## bulldog81

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

hallo
ein dickes petri wirklich schöne bilder
und ein sehr schönnen fisch troutmaster69

Mfg.Ingo


----------



## bulldog81

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

nö watbüx kaput son schit
Ingo


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

NO ist ein A........!! Hatte heute viel Wind auf der Wurfhand.Auf Spinnerei hatte ich keine Lust! Also habe ich mich früh mit ner Nullnummer abgefunden!
Die Förde war voller Angler, hoffe die hatten mehr Erfolg!

Gruß Sebastian

PS Wasser hatte 0,3 Grad! Das ist echt zu wenig!


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri an den troutmaster!


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Auch von mir ein *Petri* zur Mefo! #6 #h


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri an alle Fänger !
Mich hatten sie hier paar Tage ausgesperrt, angeblich wegen Doppel-ACC. Aber nu bin ich wieder da.
War insgesamt 3 Mal los (immer nur ne gute Stunde), aber bisher keinen Kontakt.

@ Rolf #h: Gratulation. Weiß ich ja, wo ich Dienstag hin muß #6
Wollte die Stelle neulich auch probieren, war aber noch zugefroren #q


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

PETRTI HEIL #6SCHÖNFETT ist sie ja#6lg andre
was war in magen


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Dank an alle,

wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue, kann ich es kaum erwarten wieder in die Brandung zu waten :k andererseits ist es (für mein Empfinden) noch etwas zu kalt. Ich hoffe das der Winter sich so langsam verabschiedet und sich die Sonne durchsetzt :g

Im Magen waren mehrere Stücke von sehr großen Seeringelwürmern.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger !
> Mich hatten sie hier paar Tage ausgesperrt, angeblich wegen Doppel-ACC. Aber nu bin ich wieder da.
> War insgesamt 3 Mal los (immer nur ne gute Stunde), aber bisher keinen Kontakt.
> 
> @ Rolf #h: Gratulation. Weiß ich ja, wo ich Dienstag hin muß #6
> Wollte die Stelle neulich auch probieren, war aber noch zugefroren #q



Hey Dirk, dich gibt`s auch noch!?  #h

Tja, da geht wat. Nur die Sonne mu´ein bischen drauf scheinen.  #6


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Hey Dirk, dich gibt`s auch noch!?  #h
> 
> Tja, da geht wat. Nur die Sonne mu´ein bischen drauf scheinen.  #6


 

Na na ...wenn da mal nicht einer die Sache etwas pauschalisiert...

Ich war vorgestern 3 Stunden da und hatte nicht einen Kontakt und das bei strahlendem Sonnenschein....|kopfkrat


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann:    Heute 11:00 -ca 14:30
Wo:       Dahme TP
Wer:      Ich mit 3 Kumpelzz
Wind:     3 N NO (lt Windfinder...)
Womit:   Gno, Sölvpillen, Thor, Spöket, Hansen Flash & Stripper, Beifänger Borsti
Wie Groß: keine Ahnung aber GROß
Warum: Weilsum 9 Noch echt geil aussah...

Leider dann aber erst gegen 11:00 am Wasser gewesen, die erste Würfe im flachen ufernahen Bereich, NIX...
Beifänger ran, Gno in 20gr und Richtung Dänemark geschickt...
Nach gefühlten 99 Würfen ein leichter Stupps, STOPP, Angekurbelt, BISS ---+|bigeyes:vik:|bigeyes+--- Shogun Knüppelkrum, Kurzer Ruck, 1 Meter Schnur von der Rolle, FEST...
Habe noch ein zwei kurze hektische Schläge bemerkt und hatte dann alle mühe meinen Köder (ohne Fisch...) aus dem Seegras zu zerren... #q|krach:

Borsti sah gut zerzaust aus, der arme... |kopfkrat

Ja, hätte anders kommen sollen, war aber nicht.

Naja, kann nur besser werden.

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

das ist natürlich ärgerlich....|bigeyes


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So isses, aber ich habe gerade ne leckere hälfte einer gebeizten 3500 gr Forelle auf dem Tisch liegen, incl Senf-Honig Dill Sauce |rolleyes
Das entschädigt ein wenig... *SCHMATZ*


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ich war heute auch los, musste aber wegen den starken Wellen nach kurzer Zeit abbrechen. Wellenhöhe etwa 1m-1,30m und massig Salat im trüben Wasser. Starker Wind sorgte außerdem für große Schnurbögen nach dem auswerfen #q


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Na na ...wenn da mal nicht einer die Sache etwas pauschalisiert...
> 
> Ich war vorgestern 3 Stunden da und hatte nicht einen Kontakt und das bei strahlendem Sonnenschein....|kopfkrat






|sagnix

Kommt drauf an, wer die Rute in der Hand hat!


----------



## Berat

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

kommt ein bisschen spät, ich weiß ... musste meine kleine Kuh noch zuende einreiten und bin am 03.03. mittags von der Arbeit von HH nach Weißenhaus .. war noch nie da und wollte mir den Spot mal angucken. Ab 13:30h am Riff geangelt. Die Mefos waren eine totale Fehlbesetzung! Arrogante Viecher! Habe noch mit einem Snaps angefüttert und bin dann nach 2 Std. beleidigt abgehauen. Vor mir hatte ein Local 2 Std. vergeblich geworfen; das hat meine Selbstzweifel gelindert. Auf dem Rückweg zum Parkplatz habe ich noch drei Kollegen getroffen, aber auch da war kein Silber zu sehen ... naja frische Luft und so ...|rolleyes


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann:    Heute 9:00 -ca 14:30
Wo: Brodten
Wer:      Ich und "Traveangler"
Wind:     3 N NO
Wasser: 0,2 Grad, Trübe
Womit:   Thor, Spöket, Hansen Flash & Stripper,
Was: nichts, aber auch gar nichts. Noch nicht mal kontakt
Warum: Weil wir das vorher schon abgemacht haben


Es kann nur besser werden. Leider war es sehr trübe (Michkaffeewasser) und dazu auch noch zu kalt. Letzte Woche hatten wir dort schon bessere Bedingungen und auch zumindest schon Kontakt gehabt. Es waren noch mehr Leuter dort, von denen ebenfalls niemand etwas hatte. ...... zum Glück, hatte schon an mir gezweifelt.
So, bis denne
Marco


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petrie den Fängern
War heut auch unterwegs
Wann:10.00 - 15.30
Wo: Meckl. Bucht
Wer : ich und meine Watbüx
Wind : schlappe 2-3 aus W-NW
Wasser : glasklar am Vormittag,Nachmittags kaum warnehmbare Trübung
Was: nix auf Blech , 2 zaghafte Anfasser auf geschleppten Borstenwurm am Sbiro
schöner Tag eigendlich mit 2 Grad Lufttemp. bei Stralendem Sonnenschein nur das Wasser war deutlich kääälter:v,am Nachmittag wurd es dann merklich trüberes Wetter und der Wind legte ein wenig zu
in 300 m konnte ich noch zwei Truttenjäger ausmachen....die waren aber nach ner halben Std wieder weg
Also nicht alleine Schneider geblieben,das muntert ein wenig auf.
Habe am schluß mal etwas genauer den Uferbereich und die Findlinge im tieferen Wasser beäugt|bigeyes|bigeyes nix ,kein Lebewesen zu sehen ....wie ausgestorben .
Jedenfalls gibt der Wetterbericht ab Mitte nächster Woche anlaß zur Hoffnung ,es soll endlich wärmer werden....na mal sehn obs hinhaut|wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hey Addi, #h

da das Fleisch meiner Mefo "intensiv orange" war, muß sie eigentlich Krustentiere zum knabbern gehabt haben.

Allerdings Makrofauna habe ich im Uferbereich auch nicht entdeckt.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

ey addi mein held also rocken meine borstenwürmer schade das du die viecher nicht bekommen hast |gr:in 14tagen bin ich auch wieder on tour :vik:kenn da so ein strand da geht was :vik:lg andre


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> |sagnix
> 
> Kommt drauf an, wer an die Rute in der Hand hat!


 

|kopfkratder Gedanke ging mir auch schon durch den Kopf....|kopfkrat


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri den Fängern!

Mich haben Sie am Wochenende im Krankenhaus eingesperrt, aber nächstes WE greife ich auch wieder an! Die Temperaturen sollen ja zum Glück wieder ein wenig entspannter in den Frühling schauen. Mal sehen, ob da was geht!

Gruß,

RM


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern!
> 
> Mich haben Sie am Wochenende im Krankenhaus eingesperrt, aber nächstes WE greife ich auch wieder an! Die Temperaturen sollen ja zum Glück wieder ein wenig entspannter in den Frühling schauen. Mal sehen, ob da was geht!
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> RM


Moin Felix
Warst Du zur Mefo Suchtbehandlung in der Klinik |supergri


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Moin Felix
> Warst Du zur Mefo Suchtbehandlung in der Klinik |supergri



Da hätte ich ja schon mal eine Adresse:

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&cl...ocal_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CAcQnwIwAA


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Die liegt ja gut!!! |supergri

Nein, da war ich leider nicht! Und es war auch nicht zur Suchtbehandlung, die einzig sinnvolle Therapie dafür wäre ja etwas, was eh draussen stattfindet! Aber lieber jetzt als Mitte April!


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

#q
Wann:    Heute 13:00 - 16:30
Wo: Sierksdorf
Wer:      Ich, "luette-hl" und ein Arbeits Kollege
Wind: 2 aus O
Wasser: Klar und kalt
Womit:   Thor, Spöket, Hansen Flash, Sbiro mit Wurm
Was: nichts, aber auch gar nichts. Noch nicht mal kontakt
Warum: Weil wir das vorher schon abgemacht haben

Danach bin ich nochmal zum BU gefahren und habe noch ne Stunde geworfen, aber ohne Erfolg. Dort war das Wasser immernoch stark eingetrübt. Mir kam auf dem Weg dort hin ein Anlger entgegen, der seit heute morgen 11:00 Uhr sein Glück versucht hatte. Ebenfalls ohne Kontakt. Wir müssen wohl noch ein paar Tage auf mehr Temp. warten.

So denn, MArco


----------



## rouvi

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann:    Heute 11:00 - 16:00
Wo: Da(h)meshöved
Wer: Ich und ein Kumpel (allerdings beide mit belly)
Wind: 2 aus O
Wasser: Klar (bräunlich?!) und kalt
Womit: Hansen Flash,  Möre Silda, (Twister auf Dorsch)
Was: ein Kontakt ansonsten nichts... nichtmal nen Dorsch gefangen... das erste mal sind wir leer ausgegangen 
Warum: tja...


Tja... was soll ich sagen.... erwartungsvoll gings heute morgen los, zur ersten Bellybootrunde des Jahres... Erst wie gewohnt auf Dorsch, doch als nach einiger Zeit so garnichts ging haben wir auf Blinker gewechselt und den Mefos nachgestellt... scheinbar ists aber auch denen noch zu kalt. Leider kein Erfolg... sind dann nach einigen Stunden mit eiskalten Füßen wieder raus. Das Wasser war irgendwie bräunlich und Partikelreich... ich hab allerdings auf Sauerstoff getippt? Kann dazu jemand was sagen??

Naja war dennoch ein toller Angeltag! Ententeichatmosphäre, blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein!
Wenn die ersten Fänge gemeldet werden gehts wohl wieder los!

Lg
Rouvi


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

hallo leute 
nicht aufgeben #6heute hat mein kollege erst mal ne ü70 platt gemacht in silberblank magen inhalt stichlinge und borstis 
denn sein nachbar das erste mal auf mefo und das gleiche 7cm größer 77cm und leider braun da der keine ahnung hatte was man mit so ein fisch macht |bigeyesstein auffen kopf und ab dafür 
und wo war das alles 
am berühmten strand wo die saison am allerersten startet 
lg andre


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute
> nicht aufgeben #6heute hat mein kollege erst mal ne ü70 platt gemacht in silberblank magen inhalt stichlinge und borstis
> denn sein nachbar das erste mal auf mefo und das gleiche 7cm größer 77cm und leider braun da der keine ahnung hatte was man mit so ein fisch macht |bigeyesstein auffen kopf und ab dafür
> und wo war das alles
> am berühmten strand wo die saison am allerersten startet
> lg andre


 
:v:v:v:v:v:v
Dafür gibts von mir den Kotzenden Kosaken Chor



Ach so, und nach sooo viel abscheu...


Petri deinem Kumpel


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

hallo mirco 
mein kollege hat auch gekotzt:vund wo er ihn das erklärt hatte war alles schon zuspät 

und jetzt was für ooooooooooohhhhhhhh     aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh
heute die nächste bombe 76cm voll mit borstenwürmer :vik:am berühmten strand


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute 11:30 - ca 14:00
Wo: Neustädter Bucht
Wer: Ich und n KumpelWind: 2 aus O
Wasser: Klar und kalt
Womit: Gno,Thor, Spöket, Hansen Stripper, Borsti als Springer
Was: Nullnummer
Warum: Weil wir das machen WOLLTEN und gestern die gebeizte Forelle sehr SEHR lecker war...

Tja, beste Bedingungen, klares Wasser, Sonnenschein, leicht Auflandiger Wind aber kaum Leben im Wasser...

Ich bleib am Ball...


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo mirco
> mein kollege hat auch gekotzt:vund wo er ihn das erklärt hatte war alles schon zuspät
> 
> und jetzt was für ooooooooooohhhhhhhh aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh
> heute die nächste bombe 76cm voll mit borstenwürmer :vik:am berühmten strand


 
ist ja ne geile nummer von deinem kollegen... der soll mal welche für uns drin lassen ...... hat der keine digicam???? ich will fotos?????


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

hey mirco 4 beiträge noch dann hast die 2000 voll... aber bitte die nächsten vier mit fang meldung


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



steven23883 schrieb:


> hey mirco 4 beiträge noch dann hast die 2000 voll... aber bitte die nächsten vier mit fang meldung


 und bitte nicht schummel schnulli :vik:lg andre


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Tja, der 2000ér ist ja nun schon vorbei, arbeite aber an der Fangmeldung...

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## surfer93

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

erstmal dickes Petri an fishbones Kollegen

Ich werd morgen mit nem Kumpel vom Boot aus mal antesten... Male sehen, was dabei rausspringt

Gruß Tim


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Leute, jammert nicht sie sind unterwegs. Diese hier hatte 66cm, ihre Schwester nur 56cm. Gefangen mit 20 Minuten Abstand, bei 0,4 Grad Wassertemperatur, auf einen popeligen 18g Spöket, wo ich die Dinger eigentlich garnicht verwende. Mefo ist unberechenbar!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Geht auch der 2005. ??

Wann: Heute 10:30 - ca 14:30
Wo: "Bones berühmter Strand"
Wer: Ich und n Kumpel
Wind: ?? 
Wasser: 2° und leicht getrübt
Womit: Falkfish Kingtrout Schwarz, Borsti als Springer
Was: Silber, Maßig
Warum: Weil ich heute Nacht von nem MeFo Drill geträumt habe...


Genaue länge?? Keine Ahnung, wenn die Forelle von der größe nichts aussergewöhnliches ist wird nicht gemessen, und wenn ich überlegen muss ob die maßig ist bleibt sie im Nassen Element...

Grüße

Mirco

PS: @ Rosia siehste mal, alle schimpfen über den Spöket... #c|bla: aber er fängt REGELMÄ?IG seine Fische...

PETRI!!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ Bone: ich weiß doch was jetzt von Dir kommt...

Mageninhalt siehe unten...


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri Rosi und Bootsangler#6.
Ich muss auch endlich wieder los.Letztes Weekend für paar Stunden los gewesen aber bei mir und meinen Kollegen nix haben aber Fisch gesehen.Nächste Woche kommt meine Aspire CX und dann wird wieder richtig angegriffen.


Ps: Ich glaube ich fische an den falschen Stränden oder wieso ist bei euch das Wasser so warm?Messe zwar selber nie nach aber schaue bei BSH und dort hat das Wasser nirgends mehr als 1°.In was für tiefen messt ihr denn oder wie kommt das?Oder kann man BSH was das angeht nicht trauen?


----------



## stichi

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Glückwunsch Rosi 
War auch die letzten 3 Tage los (Technopark) da Strandweg noch unpassierbar durch Schneewehen,Hatte jedoch weniger 
Glück 3mal Nullnummer.Alle Farben durchprobiert ob Blech
 oder Wobbler noch Springerfliege wurde alles missachtet.

gruss Stichi|wavey:


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

*Dickes Petri! an Boot angler & Rosi** #6*


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

NA dann woll`n wir mal. |rolleyes

Erstmal ein dickes Petri an euch zwei!!! :m
Habt ihr fein gemacht. #6

Wann:      11.03.2010
Wo:         Wismarer Bucht
Wer:        Malla (Malte) und ich
Wind:       W 3bf
Wasser:    1 °C
Womit:      Blinker in rot/schwarz
Wie Groß:  63 cm :m
Warum:     Na weil Malte dran war!!!  :m


Gegen 11:00 Uhr am Strand angekommen. Leichte Welle und Wasser klar. Um 12:25 Uhr war Malte seine Rute krumm. |bigeyes  Geil!!!   Kurz darauf lag die 63-er im Kescher.
Anschließend eine Stunde Pause, der Zehen wegen! 
Ab um 14:00 Uhr wieder im Wasser. Gegen 15:30 ein ganz harter Biß an meiner Rute! |bigeyes  Anhieb! Zwei Kopfstöße, die Bremse läuft los und....... weg!!!  
Schade. Eigentlich hatte ich, bei den Eisfüßen, auch eine verdient! 
Aber wurscht. Es war wieder mal ein toller Tag am Wasser, ne Malte!? 

Bilder wird Malte demnächst wohl nachreichen. #h

Ach ja, der Mageninhalt.  2 Garnelen und etliche Tangläufer!


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri allen Fängern.#h
Schöne Fische,das macht Hoffnung auf den morgigen Tag .will morgen auch los. werde berichten.


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Dickes Petrie den Fängern#6


......isch glaub ich geh am Stock,sagt mal geht von euch keiner mehr arbeiten ?????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
....alle gehn unter der Woche,und mir bleibt nur dat WE .:c|gr:


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ Addi
Wer viel arbeitet hat auch viel Frei.
Wer wenig arbeitet hat wenig Frei |supergri


----------



## Frankko

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## surfer93

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Heute dann mitm Boot draußen gewesen.
Hat sich gelohnt 
Bei mir gabs eine untermaßige und eine zwischen 50 und 55, die aber noch leicht braun war und deshalb wieder schwimmt (siehe Bilder)
Bei meinem Kollegen gabs eine von ca. 45, die mit durfte

Ich hatte dann noch einen nette Beifang Hab einfach mal einen Daiwa Wobbler rangehängt (Tournament Shiner) und nach ca. 5 Würfen ein heftiger schlag in der Rute und dann gings los....
Nach kurzem aber heftigem Drill, war die nette Regenbognerin dann auch gelandet.

War bei mir zwar keine Mefo, die mitdurfte, aber das ist auch mal ne Entschädigung

Gruß Tim


----------



## rouvi

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

petri an die fänge (mensch mirco... gut das ich 2 neue spökets hab )

wieso geht bei mir nichts an die leine... die blöden klausuren... ich kann erst mitte übernächste woche los... ob da noch was geht? 

tolle fische, preti!!

rouvi


----------



## bulldog81

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

dieckes Petri an euch fängern
ich werde es morgen mit nem kumpel
in Apenrade versuchen.

Mfg.Ingo


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ surfer 93: dat ist doch mal ne fette Schönheit....

Guten Appetit


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Mensch, Petri Heil!!!

Da sind sie ja, die Heringsfresser!!!

Am Wochenende ist die Rute krumm, sonst fresse ich einen Seestern!


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri an die Fänger!!!!!!#6


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

hallo mirco ein ganz fettes petri #6und danke für den magen inhalt #6rosi dir natürlich auch ein fettespetri heil :g
das sieht ja richtig gut aus bei euch |bigeyesun d schön fett sind sie ja |bigeyesdie steelhead ist aber auch ein mops gesicht 
lg andre


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri an alle Fänger , muß leider noch bis Sa vormittag aushalten , hoffentlich läßt Petrus nicht den Fiesen raushängen ...


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

*Petri an alle fänger :m*


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

*@Andre.... dickerle ne schöne steelhead wa.... was geht *


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petrie allen Fängern,
da kommt ja doch einiges raus...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Donsteffi

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri!!!!

Es geht wohl so langsam los.

Wir werden von heute Nachmittag bis Mo. den
Aabenraa Frord befischen.

Melde dann hoffentlich Di. Fisch mit Bildern.|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

schöne Fänge seh ich hier ja ..... 
man, was bin ich heiß auf das Ostseesilber |bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



HD4ever schrieb:


> schöne Fänge seh ich hier ja .....
> man, was bin ich heiß auf das Ostseesilber |bla:|bla:|bla:




Na dann mal los, Jörg! 

Denn nur der Köder im Wasser fängt den Fisch!  :m

Bei unserer gestrigen Tour haben wir nach gut 2 Stunden erstmal das Wasser verlassen. Noch gaaanz schön frisch das Wasser! |bigeyes

Und nun hau rein und hol sie dir!  #h


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hi Leute,#h
dickes Petri auch von mir!!! :m

Ich will am Samstag los, habe nur keinen der mitkommen will. Müssen alle arbeiten. #q

Ich will in der Wismarer Bucht und vielleicht auch ein, zwei Buchten weiter westlich mal los.

Wenn jemand mit will kann er sich gerne melden.

Hab echt keine Lust allein loszuschießen.

Gruß bellyfisher


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Dickes Petri von mir zu den tollen Fischen.
Ich bin blutiger Anfänger und möchte jetzt auch endlich mal meine Kombi einweihen aber wahrscheinlich werde ich wohl noch bis April warten müssen, da die Ostsee ja nicht gerade bei mir um die Ecke ist|gr:.


----------



## bulldog81

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Donsteffi schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein dickes Petri!!!!
> 
> Es geht wohl so langsam los.
> 
> Wir werden von heute Nachmittag bis Mo. den
> Aabenraa Frord befischen.
> 
> Melde dann hoffentlich Di. Fisch mit Bildern.|wavey:



dan wünsche ich euch schonmal ein petri
wier fahren auch heute nach apenrade
schauen wier mal. #6

Mfg.Ingo


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Tja Männers beinahe hätte ich Euch hier meine zweit größte, jemals vom Ufer gefangende Meerfforelle präsentieren können...
Auf den angesagt LETZTEN wurf des heutigen tages bekam ich einen HAMMERBISS auf meinen 18gr Kingtrout von Falkfish und nach ca 10 sec war der Fisch das erste mal in der Luft um dieses dann innerhalb von ca 5 Minuten 15 mal zu wiederholen...
Mehrere lange Fluchten gepaart mit den 15 Luftsprüngen war schon eindrucksvoll, aber den Fisch das erste mal im flachen Wasser zu sehen war der Hammer...
DEFINITIV 80+ und mindestens 7kg...
Da ein solcher Fisch nicht in meinen (eigentlich schon sehr großen ...) Watkescher passt, und ich Angst hatte das die Springerfliege sich evtl verheddert versuchte ich den Fisch zu Stranden.
Dies gelang auch sehr gut, allerdings nahm die nächste Welle ihn wieder mit in die Ostsee.
Es folgte wiede ein Flucht, nicht lang aber heftig, und als ich den Fisch das 2. Stranden wollte schüttelte er kurz den Kopf und der Blinker lag am Strand... 
Habe immernoch an diesem Verlust zu kämpfen, allerdings bin ich morgen wieder am Strand, denn wenn die Forelle wirklich verdient war, kommt sie wieder 

Greetz

Mirco

PS: Vielleicht ließt ja der Sportsfreund mit der am Ufer sich zu uns gesellte und das "Viech" mit eigenen Augen sah...


----------



## surfer93

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Tja Männers beinahe hätte ich Euch hier meine zweit größte, jemals vom Ufer gefangende Meerfforelle präsentieren können...
> Auf den angesagt LETZTEN wurf des heutigen tages bekam ich einen HAMMERBISS auf meinen 18gr Kingtrout von Falkfish und nach ca 10 sec war der Fisch das erste mal in der Luft um dieses dann innerhalb von ca 5 Minuten 15 mal zu wiederholen...
> Mehrere lange Fluchten gepaart mit den 15 Luftsprüngen war schon eindrucksvoll, aber den Fisch das erste mal im flachen Wasser zu sehen war der Hammer...
> DEFINITIV 80+ und mindestens 7kg...
> Da ein solcher Fisch nicht in meinen (eigentlich schon sehr großen ...) Watkescher passt, und ich Angst hatte das die Springerfliege sich evtl verheddert versuchte ich den Fisch zu Stranden.
> Dies gelang auch sehr gut, allerdings nahm die nächste Welle ihn wieder mit in die Ostsee.
> Es folgte wiede ein Flucht, nicht lang aber heftig, und als ich den Fisch das 2. Stranden wollte schüttelte er kurz den Kopf und der Blinker lag am Strand...
> Habe immernoch an diesem Verlust zu kämpfen, allerdings bin ich morgen wieder am Strand, denn wenn die Forelle wirklich verdient war, kommt sie wieder
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Mirco
> 
> PS: Vielleicht ließt ja der Sportsfreund mit der am Ufer sich zu uns gesellte und das "Viech" mit eigenen Augen sah...



Oh man, dass ist echt bitter.... Beim nächsten mal holst sie dir

Ich komm auch grad vom Angeln. War heute mal wieder waten und hab auch eine Silberblanke um die 50 direkt vor dem Kescher verloren.. kann man nichts machen.

Nächstes Wochenende gehts spätestens wieder los

Gruß Tim


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Habe immernoch an diesem Verlust zu kämpfen, allerdings bin ich morgen wieder am Strand, denn wenn die Forelle wirklich verdient war, kommt sie wieder
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Mirco



Oh Mann, Du hast mein volles Beileid! Einen solchen Fisch als Aussteiger zu haben muss weh tun!

Better Luck next Time!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Es war ja "nur" meine zweitgrößte... |uhoh:
Stell dir mal vor du hast noch nie so´n Koffer gefangen und verlierst das Ding denn... #q






Schade, war ein Versuch, aber diese obige Aussage macht den Verlust nicht besser...#q:c#q:c#q:c


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Es war ja "nur" meine zweitgrößte... |uhoh:
> Stell dir mal vor du hast noch nie so´n Koffer gefangen und verlierst das Ding denn... #q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schade, war ein Versuch, aber diese obige Aussage macht den Verlust nicht besser...#q:c#q:c#q:c



Das denk ich mal auch, Mirco. 
Den Verlust einer Meerforelle von solch einem Kaliber steckt man nicht so einfach weg. #d
Selbst Trollingfans hätten sich geärgert. 
Ich hatte den Verlust einer solchen Granate im Frühjahr 2000 zu beklagen. Damals war mein Kescher ( Klappkescher |bigeyes #d ) definitiv zu klein. Anschließend kaufte ich mir einen großen Watkescher und noch im selben Jahr im Spätherbst durfte eine 84-er den Kescher füllen. Und ich wahr froh über den großen Watkescher, obgleich ich schon oft dafür belächelt wurde. 
Ich glaube, daß der Kescherversuch, wenn die Meefo ausgedrillt gewesen wäre, sicherlich geklappt hätte. An eine "Springerfliege" hätte ich angesichts eines solchen Brocken vor mir, wohl nicht mehr gedacht. #d 
Sie hat Dich aber gesehen und weis jetzt, zu wem sie gehört!  #6 #h


----------



## osteangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin,
wann: heute 
wo: Staberhuk, WH
womit: Blech
wer: Osteangler +1
wind: 4-6 nw
temp: Luft 2,5, Wasser 1
was: absolut nix.....
warum: konnte nicht mehr abwarten, Entzugserscheinungen...trotzdem mal endlich wieder einen schönen Tag am Wasser mit frischer luft gehabt...

leider musste ich noch feststellen das meine Wathose von Ron T. für 160 taler genauso lange dicht ist wie mein Vorgängermodell von Askari für 60 Taler...schönen Schiet.. massiver Wassereinbruch links was für ungleichmäßig temperierte Füsse sorgte...

MfG oa.


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Mönsch - Beileid von einem , der auch weiß , wie`s ist . Vor 3Jahren hat mir 
auch eine von dem Kaliber , halb auf dem Kescher liegend , den Blinker in selbigen gelegt (Sch...Drilling aufgebogen) und sich in aller Ruhe verabschiedet #q .

Übrigens - in welche Richtung ist das Tierchen denn geschwommen ??


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ich hoffe Richtung Heringsschwärme um sich noch ein Kilo zusätzlich anzufressen um dann am Montag wieder an meiner Angel zu hängen :q


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Richtung Heringsschwärme um sich noch ein Kilo zusätzlich anzufressen um dann am Montag wieder an meiner Angel zu hängen :q


#6 genau so muss man denken, ich lach aber, wenn sie morgen bei mir in den Händen liegt 

-> Anangeln 2010 für mich


----------



## Malla

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hier noch eben das von Rolf angekündigte Bild unserer "gemeinsam" hart erangelten und von Rolf gekescherten Trutte. Danke nochmal!
LG, Malte


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Waren gestern zu zweit in der Kieler Förde.
Absolute Nullnummer.
Alles ausprobiert, na ja fast. Es tat sich nichts.
Bei eigentlich guten Bedingungen bis auf die Wassertemperatur .


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ich wünsch dann auch mal allen Fängern ein fettes Petri....

ein Glück hab ich Familien-Wochenende....

Bin Mittwoch kurz mal am Wasser gewesen.

Resultat: keinen Fisch; Eisgang an meinem Lieblingsstrand und 30 € an die Verkehrsüberwachung bezahlt. Hab gar nicht gewusst, dass es in Deutschland ne Gurtpflicht gibt.:q naja man unterstützt den staat ja wo man kann. Ein Glück hab ich vorher noch das handy vom Ohr gerissen.....Bedient war ich trotzdem. Und dann kommste an Strand und siehst nur Eis...Danach noch ne Stunde in der süßwasserverwöhnten Bucht im wasser gestanden. Nüscht...Naja ich bin ja auch erst bei 867 Wurf....Den Rest mach ich die Woche....

LG Ossi:vik:


----------



## gallus

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Tach auch!

Wer: Smith1337,Kraft67,TorpedoTobi und ich
Wann: heut Vormittag
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Was: 3 mal Mefo

Als Kraft und ich gegen 7Uhr ins Wasser stiegen war es noch recht schattig,ein lausig kalter Wind aus W pusztete uns um die Ohren.Nach ner Stunde(ohne Fischkontakt),kam dann auch endlich die 2.Hälfte der Verabredung ans Wasser.
Nach einem Winken gingen Smith und Tobi dann ins Wasser und im Handumdrehen auch schon wieder heraus!
 Warum? Der Smith hat sich doch glatt erdreistet den ersten Wurf mit dem ersten Fisch des Tages zu verbinden!! Leider war die Mefo knapp untermaszig und wurde zurückgesetzt.
Ne knappe Stunde später sorgte dann TorpedoTobi für Aufrur in der Flachwasserzone,nach kurzem aber heftigen Drill konnte Smith Tobi´s Fisch beherzt keschern.Einen kugelrunden 71er Torpedo!!#6

Weiterhin gabs dann noch mehrere Kontakte;
dank des kalten Wasser´s sind die Fische wohl noch recht unentschlossen.
Gegen Mittag konnte ich dann noch ne 53er verhaften.
Der Kraft hatte heute leider groszes Pech,
ein ca 65er Fisch nam seinen Köder und hatte nix anderes zu tun als damit wild aus dem Wasser zu springen und sich aus Leibeskräften zu schütteln um dann mit einem Winken zu verschwinden..#d

Es war mal wieder schön mit den Jungs im Wasser zu stehen,
und trotz Kälte schon mal die Vorschau für´s baldige Frühjahr zusehen..


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: heute morgen, 6:30 - 8:00 Uhr
Wer: Ich und mein Silda
Wo: E-Bay
Wetter: Wind ins Gesicht, Welle an den Watgürtel
Was: Gröni ca. 37
Warum: Suchttherapie


Moin auch,

Heute konnte ich meine Lanze für 2010 brechen.

Ich bin nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder beim Hähnekrähen an einem Strand meines Vertrauens in der Nähe von Eckernförde aufgeschlagen, dem Zielfisch Nr. 1 nachzustellen.
Aufgrund des starken Windes und des Wellengangs merkte ich schnell, dass alles unter 20g an dem Strand heute nicht so richtig will. Nach ca. einer halben Stunde dann überraschenderweise tatsächlich angegriffen worden, aber leider war der Biss nicht zu verwerten. 10 Würfe später hing der Fisch aber, gebissen direkt unter der Rutenspitze. Leider hatte sich meine Heringsforellenhoffnung schon während des Drills verabschiedet, und das Forellchen, dass ich dann in Empfang nahm, hatte geschätzt 37cm. Glücklicherweise auf Einzelhaken und im Wasser released, so hoffe ich doch, dass iIe nur einen kleinen Schrecken davongetragen hat und sich in 2 Jahren wieder meldet.

Gruß,

Reverend Mefo


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



gallus schrieb:


> Tach auch!
> 
> Wer: Smith1337,Kraft67,TorpedoTobi und ich
> Wann: heut Vormittag
> Wo: Wismarer Bucht
> Was: 3 mal Mefo
> 
> Als Kraft und ich gegen 7Uhr ins Wasser stiegen war es noch recht schattig,ein lausig kalter Wind aus W pusztete uns um die Ohren.Nach ner Stunde(ohne Fischkontakt),kam dann auch endlich die 2hälfte der Verabredung ans Wasser.
> Nach einem Winken gingen Smith und Tobi dann ins Wasser und im Handumdrehen auch schon wieder heraus!
> Warum? Der Smith hat sich doch glatt erdreistet den ersten Wurf mit dem ersten Fisch des Tages zu verbinden!! Leider war die Mefo knapp untermaszig und wurde zurückgesetzt.
> Ne knappe Stunde später sorgte dann TorpedoTobi für Aufrur in der Flachwasserzone,nach kurzem aber heftigen Drill konnte Smith Tobi´s Fisch beherzt keschern.Einen kugelrunden 71er Torpedo!!#6
> 
> Weiterhin gabs dann noch mehrere Kontakte;
> dank des kalten Wasser´s sind Fische wohl noch recht unentschlossen.
> Gegen Mittag konnte ich dann noch ne 53er verhaften.
> Der Kraft hatte heute leider groszes Pech,
> ein ca 65er Fisch nam seinen Köder und hatte nix anderes zu tun als damit wild aus dem Wasser zu springen und sich aus Leibeskräften zu schütteln um dann mit einem Winken zu verschwinden..#d
> 
> Es war mal wieder schön mit den Jungs im Wasser zu stehen,
> und trotz Kälte schon mal die Vorschau für´s baldige Frühjahr zusehen..


 

Ganz dickes Petrie nach Wismar#6

Morgen werd ich mich auch wieder in die Wismaer Bucht stellen,ich bin fest der Hoffnung das ich meinen Auftackt für dieses Jahr schaffe|supergri


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute 10:00-13:00
Wo: erst Dahme, dann Dameshöved
Wer: Ich und n Kumpel
Wind: Erst 4 N NW dan 5-6 N NW
Wasser: 2° und leicht getrübt
Womit: Falkfish Kingtrout Schwarz, Borsti als Springer
Was: Nullnummer
Warum: Weil ich heute Nacht von DEM MeFo Drill Gestern geträumt habe...

Naja, für´s WE siehtserstmal SCH3I$$3 aus mit Fischen... DER WIND :c


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



gallus schrieb:


> ... TorpedoTobi ...



der is gut ; ) tobi hat doch aber eher die form eines zepelins ; ) spass beiseite, es war ein sehr geiler vormittag bei dem jeder fischkontakt, und einige sogar welche am gürtel hatten. tobi's fisch war unumstritten das highlight aber das angeln mit euch wieder mal sehr cool. hoffe auf baldige wiederholung


----------



## Ostseestipper

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute 11:30-14:00
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wer: Ich
Wind: WNW, gute 3
Wasser: 1°C lt. BSH und klar
Womit: Blinker
Was: nix
Warum: um zu testen, ob´s genauso viel Spass macht wie letztes Jahr

Habe Mefohunter im Wasser getroffen. War 'ne angenehme, entspannte Unterhaltung. So wie es sein soll. Danke Rolf.
Fazit: Es hat sich mal wieder gelohnt.


----------



## KugelBlitz

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute 11:30 bis ca 16:00
Wo: irgendwo in OH....
Wer: Ich und nen Kumpel
Wind: WNW
Wasser: lt. BSH 1°C und schön klar 
Womit: Snaps und Spöket
Was: ich geschneidert, mein Kollege einmal 48cm Silber
Warum: Weils einfach sein musste!

Heute wars mal wieder soweit und wir mussten einfach wieder los zum Blechschmeissen.
Aufgrund des doch recht heftigen Windes aus WNW war der Ziel-Strand schnell klar.
Am Parkplatz drehte schon die Blau-Weisse Rennleitung seine Runden also schnell sauber geparkt,aufgetackelt und los.
Auffem Weg zum Strand haben wir noch zwei andere nette Angler getroffen und sind dann gemeinsam los.
Trotz der Handvoll anderen Infizierten die bereits vor Ort waren haben wir schnell ne nette Stelle für uns gefunden.
Die beiden anderen haben auch ca 100m weiter ne Stelle belegt und ab gings.
Keine 20 Minuten später gabs bei den beiden auch schon ne ordentlich Krumme Rute.Über 60cm,rund und silber....(Petri nochmal an euch beiden#h) 
Innerhalb von ca 20 Minuten haben die beiden allerdings dann nochmal 2 gute Fische von knapp 50 gefangen.:k

Und dann hatte ich plötzlich weiche Knie.....
Die Sonne schien und ich sah meinen Snaps Blinker schon in 10 Metern Entfernung vor mir durchs Wasser trudeln....
und hinter ihm nen dicker dunkler Schatten in ca 1m Entfernung.
Als ich nicht mehr weiter einkurbeln konnte lies ich den Blinker einfach unter der Rutenspitze absacken und die Trutte hämmerte voll drauf und für ne sekunde war sie am Band um sich dann mit einem fetten schwall zu verabschieden.|bigeyes
Mein Kollege und ich sahen uns nur verdutzt an  und waren sprachlos.
DAS wäre SIE gewesen...:c
Aber weiter gehts.
Mein Kollege hatte direkt nach nem Platz und Köderwechsel ebenfalls Kontakt und nach kurzem Drill gabs dann noch ne ordenliche 48er Trutte die ich Keschern durfte.

Danach war dann Feierabend und wir sind glücklich nach Hause.
War mal wieder nen genialer Tag am Wasser und wir haben reichlich Fisch sehen können.(Insgesamt sind in der Zeit 8 gute Fische rausgekommen)

Bleibt nur zu sagen:
WIR KOMMEN WIEDER!!!#6

Gruss Tobi


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

hallo leute 
erst mal petri heil den fängern #6und zu dir mirco man bis du blöd #qdas geht ja garnicht 
die hätte ich gerne gesehen :kda ich 7tage frei habe:q und erst übernächsten mittwoch wieder arbeite denk ich mal ich kann die woche und übernächste woche 
das erhoffte silber bringen wird zeit :vik:lg andre


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> da ich 7tage frei habe:q und erst übernächsten mittwoch wieder arbeite denk ich mal ich kann die woche und übernächste woche
> das erhoffte silber bringen wird zeit :vik:lg andre



....na das klingt ja nach übernachten am Strand|bigeyes....dann viel Glück du Fischverrückter  :vik::vik:




Petrie den Fängern.....#h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> h #6und zu dir mirco man bis du blöd #qdas geht ja garnicht


Danke du Arsch... Dir wünsch ich son Teil auf deiner blöden Fusselgerte, da hast du nämlich nichtmal genug Schnur drauf...
Die zieht dir bis zum Knoten das Backing runter um sich dann mit einem Knall und deiner Schnur zu verabschieden!!! :q
Und dann werde ich dir selbiges schreiben...


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin,

auch von mir ein herzliches "Petri Heil" den Fängern und vielen Dank für die Kurzberichte !

@ Boot angler: Ich weiß genau wie es dir geht und fühle mit dir - hatte vor ein paar Jahren in Dazendorf ein ähnliches Erlebnis.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ Boot angler : mein Beileid zum Verlust..:c...aber du must zugeben kein Fisch verabschiedet sich grazieler und spektakulärer als ne Trutte #h


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Nachtrag zu gallus`Bericht : der krafti hat , nachdem ihn die anderen alleine in der großen See haben stehen lassen , doch noch seinen Fisch gefangen - zwar nur ca. 40 cm , aber immerhin . 
Wassertemperatur lag bei 1,8 °C, teilweise recht trübes Wasser .

@ bellyfischer : lt . gallus mußt Du der gewesen sein , der re. von mir #:stehend diesen spektakulären Drill gesehen hat . nachträglich winkewinke !


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Danke du Arsch... Dir wünsch ich son Teil auf deiner blöden Fusselgerte, da hast du nämlich nichtmal genug Schnur drauf...
> Die zieht dir bis zum Knoten das Backing runter um sich dann mit einem Knall und deiner Schnur zu verabschieden!!! :q
> Und dann werde ich dir selbiges schreiben...


 schnuckel :kwenn die fette sau schon einmal am strand liegt|bigeyes nimm ich die volley und baller die gegen die steilküste  sowas an der f rute da würde ich mir in die hosen *******n :qaber ich werde die woche auch mal die blinker rute nehmen und so eine bombe fangen schließlich bin ich drann :klg andre


----------



## gallus

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> schnuckel :kwenn die fette sau schon einmal am strand liegt|bigeyes nimm ich die volley und baller die gegen die steilküste  sowas an der f rute da würde ich mir in die hosen *******n :qaber ich werde die woche auch mal die blinker rute nehmen und so eine bombe fangen schließlich bin ich drann :klg andre



He Andre´!
Ich glaub wenn du so weiter schreibst,
macht das irgenwann jemannd mit dir!!:q

Nu stell ich mir grad ein elitäres Forum vor,
was in ner Sommernacht am Strand der Strände schon auf dich lauert..|bigeyes


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



gallus schrieb:


> He Andre´!
> Ich glaub wenn du so weiter schreibst,
> macht das irgenwann jemannd mit dir!!:q
> 
> Nu stell ich mir grad ein elitäres Forum vor,
> was in ner Sommernacht am Strand der Strände schon auf dich lauert..|bigeyes


 gallus mein sauf bruder:q auf die warte ich schon 3 jahre #clg andre


----------



## gallus

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Also genau so,wie auf nen anständigen Fisch?!:vik:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> @ Boot angler : mein Beileid zum Verlust..:c...aber du must zugeben kein Fisch verabschiedet sich grazieler und spektakulärer als ne Trutte #h




... und nichts tut mehr "weh" ... :c

Gruß Stephan #h

P.S.: @ Kraft: "Petri Heil"


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri an die Fänger!!!:vik:

 Bootangler

Ja,******** man!
So ein Erlebnis hatte ich vor 2 Jahren in Katharinenhof,echt ätzend,aber du hast ja schon genug dicke Mefos in den letzten Jahren an Land gezogen...#h|uhoh:#h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Petri an die Fänger!!!:vik:
> 
> Bootangler
> 
> Ja,******** man!
> So ein Erlebnis hatte ich vor 2 Jahren in Katharinenhof,echt ätzend,aber du hast ja schon genug dicke Mefos in den letzten Jahren an Land gezogen...#h|uhoh:#h


 

 Es sind niiiie genug, das ist ja die SCH3I$$3!!!!

Diese Sucht hängt mir seit meinem 13. Lebensjahr an!!!!:k


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Es sind niiiie genug, das ist ja die SCH3I$$3!!!!
> 
> Diese Sucht hängt mir seit meinem 13. Lebensjahr an!!!!:k




Ja,hast ja vollkommen recht!

Meine Sucht geht jetzt in die vierte Saison,ich hab auch eigentlich schon ganz gut gefangen,sogar mal 6 an einen Tag,aber nie die 60cm durchbrochen und halt eine dicke verloren,da war ich fertig mit der Welt...

Egal,dieses Frühjahr schepperts hoffentlich mal richtig,vielleicht sogar nächstes WE....


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hoffentlich fahren der Baron und ich nächstes WE los,oder vielmehr,hoffentlich lässt es das blöde Wetter endlich mal zu die Saison 2010 für uns zu eröffnen...


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> Wann: Heute 11:30-14:00
> Wo: Wismarer Bucht
> Wer: Ich
> Wind: WNW, gute 3
> Wasser: 1°C lt. BSH und klar
> Womit: Blinker
> Was: nix
> Warum: um zu testen, ob´s genauso viel Spass macht wie letztes Jahr
> 
> Habe Mefohunter im Wasser getroffen. War 'ne angenehme, entspannte Unterhaltung. So wie es sein soll. Danke Rolf.
> Fazit: Es hat sich mal wieder gelohnt.



Na da gebe ich das Komliment doch gerne zurück! |rotwerden #6 #h

Hey Gallus, wolltest Du nicht Richtung Rügen!? 

Ein Glück wohl nicht, wa!? :q #6


----------



## BastianArlt

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: 14.03.2010 08:00 bis ca 11:45 Uhr
Wo: irgendwo in OH.... in der Lübecker Bucht
Wer: Ich 
Wind: W 4-5 ordentliche Böen
Wetter: zum abgewöhnen mit Wasser von oben
Temperatur (Luft): 3-4 °C
Wasser: gefühlt sehr kalt und klar (BSH sagt 1°C)
Womit: Möresilda 22g (Kuper/ roter Rücken) mit Springerfliege "Polar Magnus"
Was: Nachdem mir eine um die 60 nach kurzem Drill ausgestiegen ist, noch ne schöne 45er.
Warum: Weil ich die letzten Tage schon nicht´s gefangen habe.

So hoffentlich ist jetzt der Bann gebrochen:vik:, habe schon an meinen Fähigkeiten gezweifelt.#q 
Der Schnee war hoffentlich auch der letzte den ich für lange Zeit finden konnte.
Und hoffentlich wird der Regen etwas weniger, damit ich nachher nochmal los kann.
Ansonsten den ganzen Montag  bei um die vorhergesagten 0 - 2°C.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Na dann erstmal Petri Heil! #6

Bei uns schneit es im Moment wie verrückt! |bigeyes

Frühlling, wat is dat!


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Dickes petri allen Fängern!!!#6

Wer: Ich (gallus kennengelernt)
Wann: Samstag Nachmittag 
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Was: 1x 50cm Mefo
Warum: weil die Fangmeldungen mich in letzter Zeit total wuschig machten

Nach dem ich am Vormittag eine meiner 2 Mefo-Ruten crashte hat es mit der zweiten Rute Rute dann doch endlich geklappt. Im Flachwasserbereich gab es endlich einen schönen satten Ruck in meiner Rute und der kurze aber knackige drill begann.

Endlich mal wieder Silber!:vik:


Gruß bellyfisher


----------



## stint11

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

wer: ich ganz alleine
wo: S-H
wann: heute
Voraussetzungen: 5-6 W böig mit Regen- und Schneeschauern
was: 78cm und 5,5kg





Scheiß Wetter wurde belohnt mit richtig gutem Fisch.

Gruß Sönke


----------



## Dorschjäger

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hi Sönke,

erstmal ein kräftiges Petri zu dieser tollen Trutte. Eine Pracht von einem Fisch.

Mach weiter so !

Dorschjäger #h#h


----------



## gallus

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ Bellyfischer
Dickes Petri!
Hätt wohl doch noch bleiben sollen?!
Verstehe aber nicht,warum das nur deine Zweitrute ist?
Ist ein absolut geiles Gerät!! 

@Stint 11
Mehr als ein "Petri Heil!!" vermag dazu leider nicht zu sagen..#6#6#6


----------



## aesche100

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Genialer Fisch!
Laß Sie Dir schmecken!#h


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Hoffentlich fahren der Baron und ich nächstes WE los,oder vielmehr,hoffentlich lässt es das blöde Wetter endlich mal zu die Saison 2010 für uns zu eröffnen...


 na du 
ich weiß garnicht was du hast es werden reichlich fische gefangen :vik:morgen bin ich on tour #6lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



stint11 schrieb:


> wer: ich ganz alleine
> wo: S-H
> wann: heute
> Voraussetzungen: 5-6 W böig mit Regen- und Schneeschauern
> was: 78cm und 5,5kg
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 130168
> 
> 
> Scheiß Wetter wurde belohnt mit richtig gutem Fisch.
> 
> Gruß Sönke


 ach du ******* |bigeyesmobi dick in silber :vik::vik:ein ganz fettes petri heil zur der bombe lg andre


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ stint11, #h

Da sage ich doch gerne  *Petri Heil*  zu diesem Prachtexemplar! #6

@ Bellyfisher, #h

auch Dir ein kräftiges *Petri* zu der Trutte. #6
Und eine Rute ist besser, als keine.....:q
Nichts für ungut!  #h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Ja,hast ja vollkommen recht!
> 
> Meine Sucht geht jetzt in die vierte Saison,ich hab auch eigentlich schon ganz gut gefangen,sogar mal 6 an einen Tag,aber nie die 60cm durchbrochen und halt eine dicke verloren,da war ich fertig mit der Welt...
> 
> Egal,dieses Frühjahr schepperts hoffentlich mal richtig,vielleicht sogar nächstes WE....


 

Du weißt doch WER VIEL WIRFT, DER VIEL FÄNGT 

Und ein Petri an alle Fänger, besonders zur fetten Trutten


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

also erstmal allen Fängern ein dickes Petri!!!!


@stint11 / Sönke,

Super dickes Petri aus der Heide!!!!#6#6 Was für eine Granante!!!#h
Da kann man nur sagen, herlicher Fisch!!!:l

(Und ich hab noch zwei Wochen bis Langeland..........|bigeyes)


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ganz ganz dickes Petri an stint11 !!!!


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Richtig Digges Petri an alle Fänger! Respect Stint11 geiler Fisch!
MFG HHjung 93


----------



## stint11

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@all Danke für Eure guten Wünsche.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Dann schicke ich noch mal einen nach: So sollen Sie aussehen! Petri! #6


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute (14.3.2010)
Wo: Wismarbucht
Wer: Ich und Axel
Wind: fast windstill
Womit: alles was die Box hergab (Spöket, Gno, Banzai, Slash, ...)
Wie Groß: schön wär's - Nullnummer!|uhoh:
Warum: weil ich wegen der Fangmeldungen nicht mehr ruhig schlafen konnte.

So also ich war Heute mit Axel los - endlich wieder angeln.
Weil die Fangmeldungen zur Zeit nicht die schlechtesten sind,  entschieden wir uns, den Meerforellen nachzujagen.
Für Heute war ja eigendlich ein starker Wind aus nordwestlichen  Richtungen angesagt. Weil wir uns dachten, dass an den Stränden unserer  näheren Umgebung wohl durch hohe Wellen kein normales Angeln möglich  wäre, entschieden wir uns, an die Wismarbucht zu fahren. (wohl eine gute  Entscheidung, bei uns war ''Ententeich'') (danke gallus!#6)
Als wir ankamen und mit Sack und Pack am Wasser waren, trafen wir noch Addi, der gerade auf dem Rückweg war. Der war schon seit dem  Morgen da und hatte keinen Biss. 
Dennoch stürzte ich mich in bester Baywatch-Manier und frohen Mutes in  die kalten Fluten wärend Axel mangels Wathose sein Glück vom Ufer aus  versuchte. So standen wir denn da und suchten im glasklaren Wasser die  Fische.
Allerdings schienen die Fische uns nicht gerade zu suchen und deshalb  schneiderten wir beide ohne Fischkontakt ab.
Trotzdem hatten wir beide einen lustigen Tag am Wasser und am Ende  zeigte Petrus sich doch von seiner netten Seite und die Sonne strahlte,  als wir wieder ins Auto stiegen.


----------



## bulldog81

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

hallo alle zusammen
erst mal ein petri euch allen ich wahr heute in der innenförde unter wegs
wahr ne glate nulllll.sind aber schöne fische die ihr heute raus gehauen habt.

Mfg.Ingo


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



stint11 schrieb:


> was: 78cm und 5,5kg
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 130168
> 
> 
> Scheiß Wetter wurde belohnt mit richtig gutem Fisch.
> 
> Gruß Sönke




Was für ein Lappen? |bigeyes *PETRI HEIL!!!*

Jetzt erinnere ich mich auch wieder wieso ich mir gestern von ca. 11-14 Uhr die Eier abgefrohren habe 

Wann: Gestern (14.3.2010)
Wo: Kieler Bucht
Wer: Ich und Jake the Snake
Wind: steife Briese von Achtern
Womit: alles aus der Box
Was: einen anfasser, sonst Nix 
Warum: weil ich dieses Jahr meine 72 cm vom letzten Jahr knacken will!


----------



## linkspaddel

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

wer: ich ganz alleine
wo: S-H bei Kiel
wann: gestern
Voraussetzungen: 5-6 W böig mit Regen- und Hagelschauern
was: 4 x 40 bis 42cm, 2 x 48 cm UND: es waren meine ersten mit Absicht gefangenen Mefos ;-) Jeaaah!


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

so leute, ich will euch mal das bild von torpedo-tobi und seiner 71er mal nicht vorenthalten...gewicht wurde leider nur geschätzt, jedoch definitiv nicht unter 4kg


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

*dickes petri stint|bigeyes und an alle anderen fänger auch#6....*


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



smith1337 schrieb:


> so leute, ich will euch mal das bild von torpedo-tobi und seiner 71er mal nicht vorenthalten...gewicht wurde leider nur geschätzt, jedoch definitiv nicht unter 4kg


Petri schöner Fisch#6.


----------



## collie

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Schönes Tier, Petri ...


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petrie den Fängern...
man man...gibts denn auch noch "normale" Fische..

Ja gibt es!!!
Am Sonntag in OH ne "Endzwanziger" auf Red-Zonker... der Einstand für 2010

Gruß Thomas


----------



## finnson

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin willst dubvirlleicht die Woche nochmal los? Ich hab Urlaub und wurde mich dir gern anschließen Gruß finnson


----------



## finnson

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Irgendwer??


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Erstmal Petri!!!

Wir waren am WE an der Ostsee unterwegs und konnten 3 Trutten zum Biss verleiten.


----------



## NicoN

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hey,


 von mir auch ein dickes Petri!    


 Wir wollen am Mittwoch mal bei euch an der Küste vorbeischauen und unser Glück auf MeFo Versuchen! Nun wir kommen aus dem HVL das ist bei Berlin und deshalb fehlt uns leider ein wenig der Durchblick ob und wo was geht. Also geplahnt war ein versuch bei Stoltera! Jetzt einfach mal die Frage in die Runde ob das eine gute Idee ist oder sollten wir es lieber wo anders probieren? Bin über jegliche info dankbar haben schon des öfteren in den vergangenen Jahren mal den versuch gewargt aber bisher leider nie mit Erfolg.   


 Mit freundlichen Grüßen Nico


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Fettes Petri an alle....Ich werd langsam verrückt....ich will ans Wasser. Mit Arbeit kann man sich aber echt den ganzen Tag versauen....


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

hallo leute 
heute zu dritt an der küste gewesen  ich 2mal auf fliege verballert #q hamburgerjung 2 nachläufer |bigeyeshansenfight 
eine auf fliege verloren #qdanach er mit blech rute 
**cm und silberblank :qich sag hier noch mal online PETRI HEIL MEIN SÜSSEN #6die hast du dir verdient 
lg andre


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Mit Arbeit kann man sich aber echt den ganzen Tag versauen....



Wem sagst du das , davon kann ich auch ein Lied singen|uhoh:

@ Stint : dickes Petrie zu dem Latschen:q 
 das Dreckwetter hatte ich übrigens auch gestern,nur bei mir gabs leider kein Fisch trotz eines ansehnlichen Blinkervorrats:c


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ich 2mal auf fliege verballert #q
> lg andre


Andreeee, sooo wird dat aber nix mit Ü80:q:q:q


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Andreeee, sooo wird dat aber nix mit Ü80:q:q:q


 wenn so ne gräte zubeißt sitzt die fliege in arsch :qlg andre 
hoffentlich kommt das foto bald |bigeyes


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute
> heute zu dritt an der küste gewesen  ich 2mal auf fliege verballert #q hamburgerjung 2 nachläufer |bigeyeshansenfight
> eine auf fliege verloren #qdanach er mit blech rute
> **cm und silberblank :qich sag hier noch mal online PETRI HEIL MEIN SÜSSEN #6die hast du dir verdient
> lg andre


 

@ Andre: MAN BÜSSU BLÖÖD |uhoh:

Ich war heute erst in WH dort aufgrund des Windes kein Fischen möglich,
Dann am Klinikum, da kam die SCH3I$$3 von der Seite so blöd das ich nach Sierksdorf bin dort aber Nullnummer...

Petri allen Fänger, ein HAAAHAAA an die Bohne, Morgen gehts weiter

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> @ Andre: MAN BÜSSU BLÖÖD |uhoh:
> 
> Ich war heute erst in WH dort aufgrund des Windes kein Fischen möglich,
> Dann am Klinikum, da kam die SCH3I$$3 von der Seite so blöd das ich nach Sierksdorf bin dort aber Nullnummer...
> 
> Petri allen Fänger, ein HAAAHAAA an die Bohne, Morgen gehts weiter
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Mirco


:q:q:qSack du lg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri an die Fänger!!!:m

Man habt ihr das gut,dass ihr einfach mal so locker unter der Woche zum Mefofischen fahren könnt...Aber Sonntag fahre ich auch los und dann...


...gibts Fangfotos!!!:g


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Petri an die Fänger!!!:m
> 
> Man habt ihr das gut,dass ihr einfach mal so locker unter der Woche zum Mefofischen fahren könnt...Aber Sonntag fahre ich auch los und dann...
> 
> 
> ...gibts Fangfotos!!!:g


na du 
das will ich doch hoffen #6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :q:q:qSack du lg andre


 Den hast du dir aber verdient mein Freund...
Bist morgen unterwegs??
Ich habe morgen "ne Schulklasse" dabei 
Werd morgen mal wieder 3 Neulinge "anfixen", also mit ans Wasser nehmen und vor deren Augen MeFo´s fangen


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Den hast du dir aber verdient mein Freund...
> Bist morgen unterwegs??
> Ich habe morgen "ne Schulklasse" dabei
> Werd morgen mal wieder 3 Neulinge "anfixen", also mit ans Wasser nehmen und vor deren Augen MeFo´s fangen


 :q:q:qmorgen bin ich nicht los #dmittwoch wieder :vik:lg andre


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Jaja das war heute echt nen super Tag! Richtig Laune gemacht! Wasser war zwar noch eiskalt aber Fische waren definitiv da, nur irgentwie richtig zickig! 
Heute hat Hansenfight zugeschlagen und Mittwoch sind Andre und ich dann drann!!! Super Fisch der ein digges Petri wert ist! Ich war zwar Schneider aber Hauptsache das Wetter war schön und dann wird ja auch noch Mittwoch abgerockt! 
Allen anderen auch ein digges Petri 
Mfg HHjung 93
P.S. Mefo angel is sowasw von GEIL


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri den Fängern #6 Wirklich schöne Fische dabei 

Wenn ich das hier alles lese, werde ich wohl oder übel am Freitag Mittag mal starten.. Das macht einen hier ja richtig nervös :q:q:q Jemand mit?


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Mensch hansenfight seh zu das du mit der mefo aus der badewanne kommst :qwir wollen fotos sehen |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyeslg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



macmarco schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern #6 Wirklich schöne Fische dabei
> 
> Wenn ich das hier alles lese, werde ich wohl oder übel am Freitag Mittag mal starten.. Das macht einen hier ja richtig nervös :q:q:q Jemand mit?


 #6lg andre


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> #6lg andre


Soll das jetzt heißen :
Ja , du weißt schon wo???|bigeyes:q


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

ja Andre |wavey: bin schon da
Wie schön Resturlaub sein kann seht Ihr hier 
Leider nicht auf Fliege.
Auf Fliege habe Ich leider eine verloren |gr:
Dafür gabs auf Gladsax eine 65 ziger 2,4 kg.
Seitdem hab Ich immer so ein Dauergrinsen, glaub das muss man mir rausoperieren.


----------



## gallus

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Hamburgerjung 93 schrieb:


> Jaja das war heute echt nen super Tag! Richtig Laune gemacht! Wasser war zwar noch eiskalt aber Fische waren definitiv da, nur irgentwie richtig zickig!
> Heute hat Hansenfight zugeschlagen und Mittwoch sind Andre und ich dann drann!!! Super Fisch der ein digges Petri wert ist! Ich war zwar Schneider aber Hauptsache das Wetter war schön und dann wird ja auch noch Mittwoch abgerockt!
> Allen anderen auch ein digges Petri
> Mfg HHjung 93
> P.S. Mefo angel is sowasw von GEIL



Was hat Christoph denn nu gefangen?


----------



## gallus

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Sorry,war wohl 2sec zu spät..
Dickes Petri der Herr!!#6


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> ja Andre |wavey: bin schon da
> Wie schön Resturlaub sein kann seht Ihr hier
> Leider nicht auf Fliege.
> Auf Fliege habe Ich leider eine verloren |gr:
> Dafür gabs auf Gladsax eine 65 ziger 2,4 kg.
> Seitdem hab Ich immer so ein Dauergrinsen, glaub das muss man mir rausoperieren.


Petri schöner Fisch geht ja einiges im Moment#6.


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

von mir ebenso ein dickes petri!!! hoffe die fische kommen langsam in wallung ; )


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> ja Andre |wavey: bin schon da
> Wie schön Resturlaub sein kann seht Ihr hier
> Leider nicht auf Fliege.
> Auf Fliege habe Ich leider eine verloren |gr:
> Dafür gabs auf Gladsax eine 65 ziger 2,4 kg.
> Seitdem hab Ich immer so ein Dauergrinsen, glaub das muss man mir rausoperieren.


 |bigeyesmorgen gehts weiter |bigeyessauber mein held |supergrilg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



smith1337 schrieb:


> von mir ebenso ein dickes petri!!! hoffe die fische kommen langsam in wallung ; )


 hallo 
die sind sowas von in gange :vik:wer jetzt nicht in wasser stehen kann #dwird pech haben 
denn es ist schnell vorbei 
es soll richtig warm werden und die hornpieper sind schneller da als man denken kann 
lg andre


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Dickstes Petri Christoph...
wurd ja auch mal wieder Zeit bei Dir..wa!!!
So und die Nächste dann mit Fliege...in dem Format bitte!!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Patty

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Dickes Petri allen Fängern!!
Heute bin ich dran....!
Hab mir spontan nen Tag frei genommen und starte gleich Richtung Ostsee. Brodten ich komme!!!!
Freu mich wie Bolle, endlich wieer mal im Wasser stehen und das Blech Richtung Horizont feuern. Fangbericht oder auch nur Bericht folgt heute Abend. Jetzt gehts los.....

Patty


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin Christoph, ein ganz dickes Petri zu der Granate!!!

Und Andre: Mach uns nicht wieder den Aussteigerkönig! :q

Ich hätte auch so gerne Urlaub, und dann muss ich wohl am WE auch noch nach Frankfurt...das ist Höchststrafe! Wofür nur???


----------



## Sterni01

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin Mädelz, ihr macht mich wirre !

War denn schon jemand los , zwischen Warnemünde und Börgerende ?


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ Patty

dann berichte mal heute abend !

Ich komme gerade aus Brodten , die bedingungen sind nicht gerade obtimal ! Das Wasser ist sehr trübe , Welle kommt aus Neustadt läst sich aber noch angeln. ( ich war nur von 0800 - 0930 am Wasser dann muste ich leider los zum arbeiten . Kein Fischkontakt gehabt #q )


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo
> die sind sowas von in gange :vik:wer jetzt nicht in wasser stehen kann #dwird pech haben
> denn es ist schnell vorbei
> es soll richtig warm werden und die hornpieper sind schneller da als man denken kann
> lg andre



es geht los, gar keine frage! aber es fehlt wohl noch 'n grad wassertemp, damit die jungs etwas agressiver werden...konnten zahlreiche nachläufer und lieblose anfasser verzeichnen. achso, in 2 stunden werde ich meine aussage nochmal überprüfen :vik:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



smith1337 schrieb:


> es geht los, gar keine frage! aber es fehlt wohl noch 'n grad wassertemp, damit die jungs etwas agressiver werden...konnten zahlreiche nachläufer und lieblose anfasser verzeichnen. achso, in 2 stunden werde ich meine aussage nochmal überprüfen :vik:


Hallo 
denn muß du den blinker mal schneller kurbeln denn ballern die auch da drauf :q die sollen sich nicht die farbe anschauen die sollen das ding fressen um so schneller um so besser 
lg andre


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hey Christoph, #h

auch von mir ein *Petri* zu der silbernen Schönheit. #6 #h


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin 
Danke an alle für das Petri |wavey:
Morgen wird wieder angegriffen.
Heute gibts erstmal ne schöpferische Pause.
und mir die Forelle schmecken lassen.
Gruss Christoph


----------



## finnson

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

wer hat denn lust und zeit mich im laufe der woche mal mitzunehmen?
ich habe die ganze woche frei und stehe schon in den startlöchern.....
gruss finnson


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



smith1337 schrieb:


> so leute, ich will euch mal das bild von torpedo-tobi und seiner 71er mal nicht vorenthalten...gewicht wurde leider nur geschätzt, jedoch definitiv nicht unter 4kg


 
Sehr schöne Stelle wie ich am Nachmittag auch feststellen durft! :vik:

Petri! Schöner Fisch!!!#6


----------



## Aalonso

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

dickes petri an alle fänger!

ab morgen gehts los :vik: : zwei wochen urlaub,(wer hat den denn für diese zeit geplant??#d   ) und die silbernen scheinen in bester laune.

mal schauen wie schnell es warm wird, denke so in ca. 3wochen sind die schnäbler aktiv, also ranhalten!

gruß Aalonso


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hallo Aalonso 
na denn viel glück sie sind da #6hab auch noch 5tage :vik:lg andre


----------



## Sterni01

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Bin leider schon wieder zurück ! :c
Ich sag nur : Welle !
Man konnte das Wasser nicht betreten, ohne naß zu werden...
Mal sehen, was der Wind morgen so sagt.


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

moin moin, wo warst du denn sterni01?
bei rostock?
is echt blöd hier mit dem wind!
nord, ost, oder west egal- immer wellen!!!#q

ich hab ab morgen frei und dann geht´s los:vik:
werde wohl gen westen fahren-wismar bucht(bis der wind abflaut,oder dreht) da gibt´s ja n paar geschützte und fischverseuchte ecken#6

gruß an alle


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Man konnte das Wasser nicht betreten, ohne naß zu werden...




auch nich schlecht:vik::vik::vik:...


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

 Sagt mal, was habt ihr eigentlich für Berufe?! 
Scheint ja fast so, als ob hier manche jeden Tag den Silberbarren nachjagen... |bigeyes Bestimmt alles Leute vom Bergbau :q:q:q

Ind diesem Sinne: Glück auf! :q

Naja mal sehen, ob ich am WE Zeit hab, immerhin steht noch eine Kuddertour an.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Aalonso
> na denn viel glück sie sind da #6hab auch noch 5tage :vik:lg andre




Zum Glück hab ich wenigstens die Woche nach Ostern frei...:g


----------



## Ned Flanders

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Bestimmt alles Leute vom Bergbau :q:q:q
Na klar, denn "Kommse vonne Schicht, wat besseres gibbets nicht!"

Hab hier in den letzten Tagen kräftigst mitgelesen, Samstag geht's wieder an den Strand. Vorher noch flugs in HH vorbei, endlich mal ne schwere Fliegenrute bestellt, eine kraftvolle 6er mit allem Zip und Zap.
Die 5er bleibt ja noch für den Sommer. 
Fliegen sind gebunden. Komisch nur, alles rosa Garnelen, irgendwie. Aber nun Kumpel von mir hat das auch, der kann binden, was er will, am Ende ist es immer ein Whooly Bugger
Wie auch immer: Ein paar geile Fische hier zu sehen, ich bin heiß wie Frittenfett und will mal zusehen, ob man da nicht gegenhalten kann.
Südfünen ab Samstag. Sonst noch wer in der Gegend.

Petri, Ned


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So Männers...
Heute 10-14.00 Uhr
Sierksdorf
N NW 3-5
Ich mit 3 Kumpels
Nullnummer

Allerdings kam ein gut 50ér Fisch an den Gürtel, leider nicht bei uns :-(



Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

JO habe mich über Ostern in Wallnau eingenistet, mal sehen was geht.
Ist ja echt günstig dort über Ostern 119 + 25 für 4 Personen


----------



## Rellington

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

petri an alle erfolgreichen :m


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: high noon bis 16uhr (16.3.)
Wo: wismarer bucht
Wer: icke
Wasser: war da, kalt und im mocca-ton
Wind: steife Briese von links und bissel von hinten
Womit: blech in allen variationen
Was: nüschstz
Warum: hab doch angekündigt, dass ich üben wollte! 

schwierig auf grund des seitenwindes und starker trübung. dennoch hat ein mitstreiter 'n gut 60er in top kondition abgreifen können


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Stelle wie ich am Nachmittag auch feststellen durft! :vik:
> 
> Petri! Schöner Fisch!!!#6



moin. ist mir schon zu ohren gekommen...petri zu deinem fisch (gleiches kaliber wie vom gallus!?)


----------



## Mr. B

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!
Geht vielleicht irgendeiner in den kommenden Tagen auf Rügen "auf die Jagt"? Ich würde gerne noch etwas übers MeFo Angeln lernen!


----------



## gsunderground

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

ein petri an alle und ein kleiner bericht dazu!
wann:   heute von 14-17 uhr
wo:      wismarer bucht
wer:     mein kumpel rob und ich
wetter: bedeckt wind w-nw 4 abnehmend
womit:  snap rot-schwarz
warum:  weil mein chef sagte:nun hau schon ab!
was:     so wie es kommen mußte.kumpel rob das erste mal auf    
           mefo überhaupt und gleich mit ner ca.55ger.leider noch
           leicht braun und das war ihr glück.bei mir nur ein ca.60
           ger nachläufer bis zur rutenspitze.und dann #h!!
           und deshalb gehts morgen weiter.und übermorgen.und 
           überübermorgen...und dann kommt die spätschicht


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

am we werden so einige verrückte unterwegs sein, auf rügen findet das 2.mefotreffen statt....
@gsunderground: vielleicht läuft man sich ja über den weg...werde wohl morgen nachmittag auch paar stunden los


----------



## Mr. B

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



smith1337 schrieb:


> am we werden so einige verrückte unterwegs sein, auf rügen findet das 2.mefotreffen statt....
> @gsunderground: vielleicht läuft man sich ja über den weg...werde wohl morgen nachmittag auch paar stunden los


 
Und wo wird das Ganze statt finden?


----------



## Mr. B

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

O.K. habe es schon gefunden!


----------



## bulldog81

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

hallo
ein petri allen fängern
wahr heute in der flensburger innenförde unter wegs mit der spinrute
ich hab alles ausprobiert aber leider nichts losssss.

Mfg.Ingo


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> JO habe mich über Ostern in Wallnau eingenistet, mal sehen was geht.
> Ist ja echt günstig dort über Ostern 119 + 25 für 4 Personen


 sag bescheit ich bin ostern auch oben :vik:lg andre


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

:vik::vik::vik::vik: jetzt ein bischen Platz für die 89+_____________________________________________________________________ G E I L ________freu


----------



## Sterni01

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ui !!! wo warst denn ?

Will heute auch kos, aber es regnet grade ! :c


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> :vik::vik::vik::vik: jetzt ein bischen Platz für die 89+_____________________________________________________________________ G E I L ________freu



|bigeyes Foto?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> :vik::vik::vik::vik: jetzt ein bischen Platz für die 89+_____________________________________________________________________ G E I L ________freu


 

|kopfkrat|bla:|kopfkrat|bla:

Nicht Schnacken, MAAACHEN


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin Moin!

Wann: Heute
Wo: offene Küste
Womit: Fliegengerödel
Wetter: wärmer!!!! 
Wasser: trüb 1,2 Grad
Wind: SW
Was: 1mal 43er(auf Juletrae)
Warum: Es wird wärmer! 

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Ui !!! wo warst denn ?
> 
> Will heute auch kos, aber es regnet grade ! :c


Stell dich mal nicht so an:q.Gibt kein schlechtes Angelwetter nur die falsche Kleidung.


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So hier noch ne Fangmeldung.
Geheime Geheimstelle
X Fisbone                 1x 47 cm 
Hamburger Jung 93    1x 49 cm
Und meine Wenigkeit  1x 63 cm #6
Alle Fische in TOP Kondition. Meine hatte ausgenommen noch 3 kg.
Auf Fliege wollte nix gehen.
Hat mal wieder Richtig Spaß gemacht,da jeder seinen Fisch hat.


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So die ersten 700 Würfe habe ich heute Kieler Förde hinter mich gebracht; sind also nur noch 300 bis zum Fisch--))


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Wann: Heute
> Wo: offene Küste
> Womit: Fliegengerödel
> Wetter: wärmer!!!!
> Wasser: trüb 1,2 Grad
> Wind: SW
> Was: 1mal 43er(auf Juletrae)
> Warum: Es wird wärmer!
> 
> Schöne Grüße Sebastian


sauber sebastian SCIERRA SALTWATER :qPETRI HEIL 
LG ANDRE


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

HALLO LEUTE 
ja es war ein geiler tag heute :vik:und hansenfight meine hatte auch 49cm |kopfkrat
3mann 3 fische #6so solles sein 
ich kann die bilder nicht reinbringen :vweil ich ein komisches programm habe :vlg andre


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

wann: heute 12-18uhr
wo: wismarer bucht
wer: ich ohne begleitung
wind: sw 4-5
wasser: leicht angetrübt und kalt
womit: blech und kunststoff
was: :c:c
warum: die frage habe ich mir heute auch gestellt


also augenscheinlich "gute" bedingungen...jedoch nicht einen kontakt oder nachläufer. andere hatten (soweit ich sehen konnte) auch nix...


----------



## locotus

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Nabend, mal eine Frage in die Runde. Gibt es im Raum Wismar Grevesmühlen Sonntags die Möglichkeit eine Ostseekarte zu erwerben?


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

die tankstelle außerhalb von wismar richtung poel hat welche


----------



## Tino

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



locotus schrieb:


> Nabend, mal eine Frage in die Runde. Gibt es im Raum Wismar Grevesmühlen Sonntags die Möglichkeit eine Ostseekarte zu erwerben?




Ruf mal den Angelhändler in Grevesmühlen an.
Ich glaub der macht das am We wenn du höflich vorher fragst.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



smith1337 schrieb:


> die tankstelle außerhalb von wismar richtung poel hat welche




Da warste schneller smithi.


----------



## locotus

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Tino meinst du den in dem Sportgeschäft in der Innenstadt?


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

|kopfkrat2 versuch 








	

		
			
		

		
	
:k:k:k
lg andre 
#6freitag gehts weiter :g


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



> |kopfkrat2 versuch


und was hatten sie im Magen ?


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



locotus schrieb:


> Nabend, mal eine Frage in die Runde. Gibt es im Raum Wismar Grevesmühlen Sonntags die Möglichkeit eine Ostseekarte zu erwerben?



Es geht hier um Fangmeldungen.
Für Deine Fragen ist das hier der falsche Tread


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat             Zur Klarstellung                 |kopfkrat|kopfkrat 

*89+* war für Andre ( Xfishbonex ) über Ostern.

Aber macht Euch keine Sorgen, die *Foto´s* bekommt Ihr.#6


----------



## locotus

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Es geht hier um Fangmeldungen.
> Für Deine Fragen ist das hier der falsche Tread




Ooh stimmt, wie konnte ich das nur übersehen. Man gut das alle anderen nur Fangmeldungen hier reinsetzen, sonst kämst du aus dem Anzählen nicht mehr raus.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hallo 
meine mefo hatte 2 wattwürmer in magen die von hamburgerjung hatte nix die von hansenfight hatte ein stichling drinne lg andre


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ach ja Andre entschuldige hätte ich fast vergessen!!
Meine hatte ca 20 Tangläufer und eine Aalmutter von 4cm (keine Grundel!!)
Gebissen hat sie in 50cm Wassertiefe über einem Blasentangfeld!!


----------



## Ines

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri zu euren silbernen Schönheiten!|bigeyes#6


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wunderschöne Fische... Petri den Fängern


----------



## Tino

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



locotus schrieb:


> Tino meinst du den in dem Sportgeschäft in der Innenstadt?




Asche auf mein Haupt,ich glaube ich meine den in Klütz.

Dann beherzige den Tip von smith!!!



Aber wo du das so sagst,einfach mal anrufen,vielleicht geht was.


----------



## gallus

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Tino schrieb:


> Dann beherzige den Tip von smith!!!



Die Tanke hat 24/7 geöffnet..


----------



## Tino

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



gallus schrieb:


> Die Tanke hat 24/7 geöffnet..




Wenn es bei mir mal mit der Karte eng wird und es schnell gehen soll:

7 Tage geöffnet und das 24 h lang 

So meinst du das doch,Gallus?


----------



## Sterni01

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Gestern:

Ort: Warnemünde / Willi Höh
wann: 14 - 16 Uhr
womit: Blech / Plaste
was: nix
warum: zu schönes Wetter ? ;-)


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

was is das denn bitte für ein geiles wetter heute!? und ich komm nich los...verdammte axt! naja, hoffentlich geht am we auf rügen was. gibt's nochmehr verrückte die beim treffen teilnehmen?


----------



## Koalano1

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri zu den schönen Mefos!
Wenn ich mir den Trööt so anschaue, dann würd ich am liebsten noch gleich aus dem Münsterland los fahren und auch mal mein Glück versuchen! 
Mal sehen, vielleicht kommt ich ja in diesem Jahr auch mal zum Mefofischen an die Küste.
Grüße
Koala


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ich fühle mit allen die nicht an der Küste wohnen muss schon ******** sein:q.


----------



## Boddenmops

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



smith1337 schrieb:


> was is das denn bitte für ein geiles wetter heute!? und ich komm nich los...verdammte axt! naja, hoffentlich geht am we auf rügen was. gibt's nochmehr verrückte die beim treffen teilnehmen?



Bin am WE auf Rügen, allerdings weiß ich nichts von einem Treffen.
Wann & wo muss man denn mit dem Massenandrang rechnen ?


----------



## a-l-e-x

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Boddenmops schrieb:


> Bin am WE auf Rügen, allerdings weiß ich nichts von einem Treffen.
> Wann & wo muss man denn mit dem Massenandrang rechnen ?




Schau mal da:http://www.angelzentrum-ruegen.de/news/das-2-rgener-meerforellentreffen-2010.1.html

Da wirds wohl etwas#c enge auf den Riffen!!!


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

ganz so schlimm wird's wohl nich werden. soweit ich weiß sind 32 teilnehmer gemeldet und ca die hälfte nicht von rügen oder umgebung. also unterm strich vielleicht 20 angler mehr als sowieso bei dem wetter unterwegs. die bekannten spots waren wohl auch schon letztes we gut besucht...


----------



## a-l-e-x

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Okay... sollte ein Scherz werden...Ist ja Platz von Dranske bis zum Nordperd...

Ich meine auch das da der ein oder andere Platz frei sein wird...


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri an die Fänger!

Man freu ich mich schon auf Sonntag!


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ja ich bin auch mehr als heiss!!!
War dies Jahr auch erst einmal los ging aber nix.Werde dies Weekend von Freitag-Sonntag komplett mit fischen verbringen und es wird rappeln das habe ich im Gefühl.Wünsche allen anderen Anglern viel Glück#6.


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute 12.30 - 16.30
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: Ich
Wind: SSO 2 - 3
Womit: Blech 
Wie Groß: Ha ha ha nüscht
Warum: Weil das Wetter zu schön war zum arbeiten, morgen neuer Versuch....

Schön war`s......:c


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute 07.45 - 16.00
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wer: Ich
Wind: SW 3 - 4
Womit: Blech 
Wie Groß: geschätzte 44,9 cm  kurz vor dem Kescher abgeschüttelt #6
Warum: Hatte heute Zeit. 

Den Fisch hatte ich um 10:00 Uhr am Band. Stieg etwa 20 m vor mir ein und hat den gaaaanz großen "Zappelphilip" gemacht!  Kurz vor dem Kescher dann ab. 
War wohl hart an der Grenze vom Mindestmaß (45 cm).
Gegen 12:00 Uhr "Seitenwechsel". Leider ohne zählbaren Erfolg.  #h


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Wann: Heute 07.45 - 16.00
> Wo: Wismarer Bucht
> Wer: Ich
> Wind: SW 3 - 4
> Womit: Blech
> Wie Groß: geschätzte 44,9 cm  kurz vor dem Kescher abgeschüttelt #6
> Warum: Hatte heute Zeit.
> 
> Den Fisch hatte ich um 10:00 Uhr am Band. Stieg etwa 20 m vor mir ein und hat den gaaaanz großen "Zappelphilip" gemacht!  Kurz vor dem Kescher dann ab.
> War wohl hart an der Grenze vom Mindestmaß (45 cm).
> Gegen 12:00 Uhr "Seitenwechsel". Leider ohne zählbaren Erfolg.  #h


 
Und das trotz der ganzen Netze die da schwimmen???


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Heute war ich mal wieder los:vik:
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wer: Ich
Wind: SW 2-3
Womit: Fliege und Blech 
Wie Groß: 40iger (released) auf Fliege, 
45iger (entnommen) und 60iger(released weil zu schlank) auf Blech,
Warum: Hatte heute Zeit und das Wetter war einfach nur HAMMER 

Da war echt mächtig Bewegung im Wasser, als ob die Trutten durch das geile Wetter so richtig in Fresslaune gekommen sind. Ist auch einiges an Fisch rausgekommen.
Also Männers, wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann???
Gruß Stefan


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

hallo wavemann 
wie schon am telefon ein fettes Petri heil :vik:mein telefon ging auch sehr oft heute :c:c:cund ich war nicht los 
strand 1 13fische |bigeyes
strand 2 15fische |bigeyes
strand 3 5fische |bigeyes

und hansenfigt hat heute wieder losgeballert 4 fische und eine silberne auf fliege 52cm :vik::vik::vik:geht doch mein diggerle 
Leute die saison ist bald zuende haut was raus #6so wie ich morgen :vik:lg andre


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Und das trotz der ganzen Netze die da schwimmen???




Na die standen doch nun weit genug draußen. #6 Dat waren locker 400m und die zweite Reihe etwa in 1000 m Entfernung. #6


Petri noch allen Erfolgreichen! #6 #h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Also wer heute nicht am Wasser war #d
Wir waren zu 3 Unterwegs.
Ich hatte 10 Drills, 6 gelandet...
Mein Kumpel 8 Drills, 4 gelandet...
und der 3. hatte 5 Drills und leider nur 1 gelandet...

Bevor jetzt wieder alle "Alarm" schlagen, es wurden lediglich 3 Fische entnommen.
Ich hatte zusätzlich noch ca 12 Kontakte.
Habe einen Fisch von 1,6kg entnommen, die anderen waren bis max 50cm und gingen zurück...

Also, DAS war geil 

Grüße

Mirco

PS: Fisch hatte 2 Watti´s, 1 Ringler und einige Tangläufer oer so´n Krüppzeuchs im Magen *nä,FischBohne*


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hallo, Leute!
Ich war heute mal wieder los. Endlich ist der Bann für dieses Jahr gebrochen und es kann losgehen.

Wann: Heute 07.00 - 13.00 Strand 1 und 14-16:30 Strand 2 
Wo: (geheimer Geheimstrand)#6  Uuuaaaaahhh! Lüb. Bucht (ist das nicht blöd)
Wer: Ich und ab Mittag mit Traveangler
Wind: SW 2-3 
Womit: Blech und Wobbler 
Wie Groß: geschätzte 65er Heringsfresser kurz vor dem Kescher abgeschüttelt #h und eine 45er raus :q
Warum: War mal dran.

War echt geiles Wetter. Fische haben bei mir nur morgens gebissen. Wasser hatte 3 Grad und war klar.
Am Strand 2 (B.U.) Geheim Uuuaaaaahhhh!  war echt ganz schön was los.  Habe aber bei niemanden Fisch gesehen.

So denn, Marco


----------



## Sterni01

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ich hatte heute auch 2 !

wo : warmde. Willi höh

wann: 14 -16 Uhr 

womit : grünes Blech

Wie groß : 1x 45     1x 68 cm

warum: weil heute ein super geiles Wetter war !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rellington

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

man bin ich heiß:l, wenn ich morgen wieder in der heimat bin fliegen erstmal die klamoten in die ecke und ich flitze schleunigs an die küste!

petri allen fängern#6


----------



## Mayer82

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri allen zu diesen Fischen. Hier auf Rügen geht noch nicht wirklich viel. War heute den 5tag am Stück im Wasser und es kam kein Silber raus. Gestern einen Kontakt in Drewoldke. Hier ist am WE MEFO-Cup, alle Beteiligten werden sich freuen denn die Fischer haben weiträumig dicht gemacht.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Alter schwede das ballert üüüüüüüüübbbbbbbbbeeeeeeeeerrr   all :vik:lg andre


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

*PETRI HEIL an alle Fänger ! ! !* #6


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



fantazia schrieb:


> Ich fühle mit allen die nicht an der Küste wohnen muss schon ******** sein:q.




Jaaaaaa, streu ruhig noch Salz in die Wunden#q#q#q  :q


  Samsta wieder on Tour ....früher wirds nix:c scheiß Job immer nur mallochen|gr:

Dickes Petrie allen Fängern ,besonders an Hansen Fight für die Fliegentrutte#6


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Oh Mann, ein dickes Petri allen Fängern! Ich komme dieses WE nicht los und leide noch schlimmer als bei all den Wochen Schneechaos!!! #q#q#q


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Von mir auch ein kleines Petri, waren ja nur kleine Fischchen:z
Bin Sonntag vormittag wohl auch an der Küste und dann geht´s ab...


----------



## Gerd-Dieter

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Auch ich war heute wieder in einer kurzen Arbeitspause los:

Wann: 12 - 14h 
Wo: Lüb. Bucht
Wer: Ich
Wind: SW 2-3 
Womit: Blech
Was: - 1 Nachläufer, 1 Anfasser und einen Biss direkt unter der Rutenspitze (braune 60iger), welche sich allerdings nach etwas gespringe verabschiedete #h

Gruß, Gerd


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

ich werd morgen früh um 6 wieder im Wasser stehen. Das hält hier ja kein Mensch aus....#6 Petri an alle die mehr Glück hatten als ich...


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin Ossi, halb 6 brauchst du schon fast keine Lampe mehr. Es wird Sommer.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wenn ich das alles so lese, dann freu ich mich ja schon richtig auf morgen !! Petri an die Fänger 

@Andre: Wir telef. morgen dann mal


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Mayer82 schrieb:


> Petri allen zu diesen Fischen. Hier auf Rügen geht noch nicht wirklich viel. War heute den 5tag am Stück im Wasser und es kam kein Silber raus. Gestern einen Kontakt in Drewoldke. Hier ist am WE MEFO-Cup, alle Beteiligten werden sich freuen denn die Fischer haben weiträumig dicht gemacht.


Kann ich voll bestätigen, wir haben heute ganz Nordrügen beackert bei richtig geilem Wetter und noch besseren Bedingungen(Wasser leicht angetrübt,auflandiger Wind).Nüscht....ist doch S......!!!Da liegt teilweise noch kräftig Schnee das Wasser hat 2°C.Aber das macht es ja so spannend!!!Nächste Woche greife ich da wieder an!Und zwischendurch ist da meine Heimstrecke ja noch!!! Ich wünsche Euch Petri Heil und Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So Männers
1x 66 cm 3.5 kg auf Gladsax
1x 52 cm die zählt Doppelt weil auf Fliegenpeitsche :vik:
1 Braune ca 50 cm schwimmt natürlich wieder.
1 kleine 40- 45 cm schwimmt natürlich.
Es war Absolut klasse Das wetter spielte auch mit.
Leider gibt es heute  keine Fotos. Frauchen brauchte das Teil.
Es wird ja auch langweilig mich immer mit dicken fischen zu sehen.:q


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

*Dickes petri an alle fänger.... ich könnte :v komme die ganze woche nicht los da familiäre probleme... sitzt hier auf heißen kohlen... und gerade jetzt wo es überall voll im gange ist:c...*


----------



## ELBkaida

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Mal an alle Küstenbewohner, was ist eine Braune??
Und jetzt ni MeFo als Antwort, d. ist mir klar....
Hat die Färbung etwas zu sagen, wird die dann nicht entnommen, oder....

Finde es ja in der Beziehung (als Angler) echt bissl Schade ni an der Küste zu wohnen. Wie ist sie eigentlich als Speisefisch? Kam mir noch nie unter. 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Ines

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



> Es wird ja auch langweilig


Stimmt, Christoph - allmählich wird es langweilig!:q:q:q

Ach, und Petri natürlich!#6


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So ich werde jetzt auch los mal Freundin ausm Bett holen die muss Fahrer spielen|supergri.Wünsche allen viel Petri#6.


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



ELBkaida schrieb:


> Mal an alle Küstenbewohner, was ist eine Braune??
> Und jetzt ni MeFo als Antwort, d. ist mir klar....
> Hat die Färbung etwas zu sagen, wird die dann nicht entnommen, oder....
> 
> Finde es ja in der Beziehung (als Angler) echt bissl Schade ni an der Küste zu wohnen. Wie ist sie eigentlich als Speisefisch? Kam mir noch nie unter.
> 
> Danke und Gruß


Moin,

eine Braune Forelle befindet sich im Laichkleid.Dieses legen sie an bevor sie in die Flüssen zum Laichen ziehen und in der Ostsee kriegen sie dann wieder ihr beliebtes Silber und futtern sich schön dick.

Am besten du liest dir das hiwr mal durch.

http://www.first-cast.de/Textdateien/Meerforellenvokabular.html


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



> Wie ist sie eigentlich als Speisefisch? Kam mir noch nie unter.



Du armer , eine Mefo ist einfach nur mega lecker.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Christoph, das schreit langsam nach Forumskeile! :q

Dauert Dein Urlaub noch lange oder erlöst Du uns arbeitende Nine-to-Five Deppen bald mal von Deiner Folter?

Dickes Petri aus Kiel!


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin Felix #h
Langsam ist Schluß mit urlaub .Muss am Dienstag wieder los :c
Am Wochende hab ich eigentlich keine Lust zum fischen.
Die Strände sind so voll Leute . werde evtl berichten.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## ELBkaida

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@fantazia

Danke für d. super Link. War sehr interessant!


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Also wie schon angekündigt hat heute um 5 Uhr mein Wecker geklingelt, aber da mir das irgendwie zu früh war bin ich erst um halb 6 aus dem Bett gekommen. Dann das morgendliche Ritual: Zigarette an, Kopp ausm Fenster und gucken wie das Wetter is... SW 2-3, bedeckt, also alles bestens. Ab in die watjacke und los gings Richtung Lieblingsstrand. 6.15 Uhr am wasser, rin in die Watbüx und ab ins Wasser. Bis 8 Uhr nicht einen Kontakt. Da mir langweilig war bin ich bis hinter diesen Riesen-Stein gewandert, der da am Strand liegt. Spiegelglattes Wasser, ich schätze mal so um die 2°C, glasklar. Wurf, gekurbelt - ein Rucken in der Rute, 2 kurze Schläge - WEG. Na toll hab ich mir gedacht. Einen Kontakt und dann versaut. Nächster Wurf selbe Richtung, wieder ein Rucken, angehauen, sitzt. Nach kurzen Drill konnte ich eine *57er landen (1407g).* Gefangen auf einen *Hansen Fight* *21g*. Die fix versorgt, ran an den Galgen wieder rein ins Wasser. Da seh ich 20 m schäg links vor mir nen Wasserschwall, der da vorher nicht war. Drüber geworfen, gekurbelt, PENG. Die Bremse fing an zu knarren, also mal fix nachjustiert. Dann kam sie das erste Mal aus dem Wasser.*SILBER!!!!!* Aber ich bemerkte, dass der Drilling nur ganz knapp saß. Beim 2. Sprung wurden meine schlimmsten Befürchtungen dann Gewissheit - Kopf geschüttelt und weg war sie.:c Ich schätze mal so *+- 65 cm*. Schöner Fisch....Ne Viertel Stunde später hatte ich dann noch eine die aber wieder released wurde. *Knapp untermaßig*. 

Schöner Vormittag.....


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Kurzform!!!!

Wann: Heute 6.15 - 10 Uhr
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: Ich
Wind: SW 2-3
Womit: Hansen Fight 21 g
Wie Groß: 1 x 57cm (entnommen)
1 x +- 65 cm (self released)
1 x +- 40 cm (released)

Warum: Weil ich Bock hatte auf gebratene Trutte


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ OssiHWI, #h

dickes *Petri Heil*  #6

Gleiche Stelle hatte ich gestern den Fischverlust!  #6 #h


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

ich fahr da nachher nochmal hin und hol sie mir....


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri Ossi
Auf einen Hansen fight #6


----------



## be1n

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

hat eh schon wie irre gejuckt...und nun hier mal nen "paar" Fangmeldungen gelesen und nu werden die Stunden bis zum Feierabend ca. 1000mal so lang und meine Produktivität geht gegen Null#q

vielen Dank allen Beteiligten:vik:


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri an die Fänger!!!!


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

PETRI HEIL an die Erfolgreichen der Küste#6
besonders an ANDRE` und Christoph 		
werde es am We versuchen nachzumachen|rolleyes


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hier brennt wohl der Baum :-O! 
Krass...
Petri an euch alle...
Ich werde mich wohl morgen in den Regen? stellen und mein Glück versuchen #6


----------



## luette-hl

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin moin,

ich war mal wieder zur falschen Zeit am falschen Strand.

2 Mann - 2 Stunden--------- Null

Wo? Lübecker Bucht
Wann? 14:00 bis 16:00 Uhr
Wetter. SW sonnig/bedeckt  leichte Welle


----------



## surfer93

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Erstmal Petri allen Fängern

Vorhin mit meinem Vater los gewesen...
Bei mir wieder ein Aussteiger#d#d und sonst nichts...

Dafür konnte mein Vater gleich nach 10 Würfen eine sehr gut genährte 50er Regenbogenforelle landen. Gebisschen auf schwarzen Boss in 18Gramm.

Gruß Tim


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



> Moin moin,
> 
> ich war mal wieder zur falschen Zeit am falschen Strand.
> 
> 2 Mann - 2 Stunden--------- Null
> 
> Wo? Lübecker Bucht
> Wann? 14:00 bis 16:00 Uhr
> Wetter. SW sonnig/bedeckt  leichte Welle



Du hast  deine 1000 Würfe auch noch nicht voll !

Wollte eigendlich So. mit Marco schleppen , haben wir aber abgeblasen wegen schei... Wind am So.Wir werden jetzt wohl So OH unsicher machen ! Marco wird Dir  sicher am Montag berichte !


----------



## Bellyman

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hallo Leute, mein Anangeln hat sich schon gelohnt:vik:
Wann: Heute, ca. 17.40 h (2 Stunden, von 16-18h), bin ja gerade erst gekommen.....
Wo: Heinrichsruh/Großenbrode
Wer: Bellyman
Wind: von hinten:q sw ca. 4-5
Womit: Falkfish-Thor, 7 g
Wie Groß: 53 cm 
Warum: weil geil isssss........!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Back from the Beach...
Start 06:00 im Wasser, durchgezogen bis 16:30
Ich 9 x Silber in der Hand, ca 6-8 Stück im Drill verloren, bissen sehr spitz.
Mein Kumpel 8 x Silber in der Hand, ca 5-6 verloren.
Heute biss es auf alles, Kingtrout, Flash, Borstenwurm, Tangläufer, Spöket...
leider alle recht "klein" bis ca knapp unter 50cm...
1x entnommen, ne runde 47ér für meinen Kumpel da es seine erste Tour mit Fisch war...

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

und weil es so schön war heute leg ich doch glatt noch nen Grönländer nach.

Wann: Heute 15.30 - 19.30 Uhr
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: Ossi
Wind: so wie heute morgen
Womit: Spro blau - rot 18 g
Wie Groß: leider untermaßig
Warum: weil ich schon 3 heute morgen an der Rute hatte....:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hallo leute 
heute auf der insel gewesen  mit 3 kollegen 
ich habe leider ne fette bombe verloren vor kescher :c:c:cim knietiefen wasser :c:c:cbamse 34 
2 geile silberne fische auf fliege GUCKS DU HIER 


	

		
			
		

		
	
LG ANDRE


----------



## bulldog81

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

ein petri an alle fänger
ihr habt es gut,ich muss das ganze wochenende vol durch arbeiten.
es sind schöne fische bei euch raus gekommen.

Mfg.Ingo


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hi Loide ,war gerade in andern Forum unterwegs 
diese Granate hats heut vor Rostock erwischt , 90cm|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
guckst du hier : http://www.derostseefischer.de/index.php


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri an alle Fänger!!! #6


----------



## Ostseestipper

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri an alle Fänger und "Kopf hoch" an alle ..... die nicht an´s Wasser kommen.
Ich muss noch bis Sonntag aushalten |uhoh:, möchte mich aber schon mal bei Mefohunter und OssiHWI dafür bedanken, das Ihr mir die großen "Barren" drin lasst. #6
Wird Zeit, das ich was "abheben" gehe.

Gruß Mark


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Hi Loide ,war gerade in andern Forum unterwegs
> diese Granate hats heut vor Rostock erwischt , 90cm|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
> guckst du hier : http://www.derostseefischer.de/index.php







Monster Teil da kann man nur ne Welle machen |laola:


----------



## Roosterfish

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger und "Kopf hoch" an alle ..... die nicht an´s Wasser kommen.
> Ich muss noch bis Sonntag aushalten |uhoh:, möchte mich aber schon mal bei Mefohunter und OssiHWI dafür bedanken, das Ihr mir die großen "Barren" drin lasst. #6
> Wird Zeit, das ich was "abheben" gehe.
> 
> Gruß Mark


 

Bei mir nicht anders ! Komme leider auch erst nächste Woche los. Aber dann kommen 5 Tage Non-Stop-Angeln.

Gruß
Roosterfish


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo leute
> heute auf der insel gewesen  mit 3 kollegen
> ich habe leider ne fette bombe verloren vor kescher :c:c:cim knietiefen wasser :c:c:cbamse 34
> 2 geile silberne fische auf fliege GUCKS DU HIER
> Anhang anzeigen 130510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LG ANDRE


 
Dann du musst schneller gehen aus Wasser  :q


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Dann du musst schneller gehen aus Wasser  :q


 schau dir mal lieber den boxkampf an morgen danach bist du fällig DU SACK DU LG ANDRE


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Kann ich nicht, bin Angeln...


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So, nach 5 "Fehleinsätzen" kann ich heute auch etwas zur Fangstatistik beitragen.

Wann:   heute 14.15-18.00 Uhr
Wo:      Lübecker Bucht
Wind:    SW-W 3-4, abnehmend
Wetter: bedeckt, zeitweise heiter 12°C
Wasser: Temp ?, leicht trübe
Köder:   Meerforellenblinker von Balzer 22 g, rot/schwarz

1x Mefo 60 cm
1x Mefo 46 cm
1x Mefo ca. 35-40 cm, natürlich released
1x im Drill verloren, geschätzt 40-45 cm
1x Hammerbiß, saß nicht fest :c

Was für ein geiler Nchmittag und dann bei dem Wetter :vik:


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

An allen Fängern ein großes "Petri" und an alle die noch nicht gefangen haben viel Glück für das nächste mal.
Wenn nicht jetzt wann dann.
Wir sind spätestes Sonntag wieder am Hausstrand und geben unser  bestes. Werde dann wie gewohnt Meldung machen.

Bis denn, Marco


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ein dickes Petri allen Fängern.#6
Da werde ich ja richtig neidisch und ärgere mich fast schon ,dass ich morgen in den Urlaub zum SKi fahren fahre.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir ein paar drin lasst, damit ich im April auch endlich das erste Mal auf Mefo los kann.
Habe mir das ganze Equipment gekauft und komme einfach nicht los.|gr: 
Wünsche allen, die am Wochenende loskommen viel Erfolg.


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri an alle Fänger , Beileid an alle , die nich los dürfen/können , ich starte jetzt:vik: ! Petri K.


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



kraft 67 schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger , Beileid an alle , die nich los dürfen/können , ich starte jetzt:vik: ! Petri K.


Ich bin auch los nun viel Petri allen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hier mal ein Fisch von vorgestern...


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

ungeähr dieselbe Größe hatte der, der mir gestern ausgestiegen ist....:c:c:c


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger und "Kopf hoch" an alle ..... die nicht an´s Wasser kommen.
> Ich muss noch bis Sonntag aushalten |uhoh:, möchte mich aber schon mal bei Mefohunter und OssiHWI dafür bedanken, das Ihr mir die großen "Barren" drin lasst. #6
> Wird Zeit, das ich was "abheben" gehe.
> 
> Gruß Mark


 

Streu ruhig noch Salz in die Wunden, das macht uns gar nix....:r Wir warten dann Sonntag auf deine Fotos!!!! Oder wir stellen selbst welche rein und die darfst du dann bestaunen....:vik:


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hi Leute,
heute hat sich das frühe aufstehen gelohnt! :vik:

Wann: Heute, ca. 6.00 Uhr bis 8.00 Uhr
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wer: na Ick + Kumpel
Wind: von der Seite
Womit: SNAPS rot/schwarz, 25g
Wie Groß: glatte 60 cm
Warum: weil ich auch mal früh morgens mein Glück versuchen wollte

Nach einer kurzen Frühstückspause gingen wir wieder ins Wasser, blieben aber im knöcheltiefen Bereich stehen. Beim ersten Wurf viel mir ca. 6m vor meinen Füßen ein dolles Klatschen auf. Nach dem ich meinen Kumpel gefragt habe ob er grade etwas ins geschmissen hat, antwortete er mit nein. Dachte mir das es dann ja ne Mefo sein musste. Beim 2. Wurf hatte ich dann einen Nachläufer, dort wo es ungefähr Spritzte. Verärgert darüber, das es nur ein Nachläufer und kein Biss war lies ich den Köder gleich absinken und meinte zu meinem Kumpel, "Haste das gesehen?" Kaum hatte ich es ausgesprochen, merkte ich einen Schlag in der Rute. Nach einem reflexartigen Anhieb sah ich eine schöne Meerforelle mit meinem Köder Richtung offenes Wasser ziehen. Nach ca. 5 Minuten Drillzeit konnte ich das Gute Stück dann mit seiner Hilfe Keschern.

Petri allen anderen Fängern!!! #6


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri @ bellyfisher

Morgenstund hat Silber im Mund.....Ich hab`s ja gewusst....:vik:


----------



## Slipknot1

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Sagt mal Leute gibts auch Meerforellen in der Nordsee zu holen speziell Borkum oder geht nur an der Ostsee was?


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Danke Ossi, hab mich heut früh noch mit einem Angler aus Soltau unterhalten, der meinte das er gestern Abend mit jemanden gesprochen hat, zu dem deine Fischangaben passen. Dann denke ich warst du nicht weit weg von meiner Stelle! #6


----------



## Ostseestipper

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin OssiHWI,
ich freu mich schon auf´s bestaunen.|bigeyes
Is´ ja genug für alle da und geteilte Freude ... macht allen Spaß.
Sollte es bei mir klappen, lasse ich was hören.


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ Bellyfisher

das kann gut sein. Im Moment is ja da in der Ecke auch Völkerwanderung...|supergri
Und ich sitz zu Hause und darf Babysitter spielen, das Leben kann so hart sein.

@ Ostseestipper

Ich hab die große Mefo nur drin gelassen, weil ich mir erst ne dementsprechende Pfanne kaufen muss....:vik:


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ Bellyfisher und Dirk, #h

Na seht ihr, es geht doch!  #6

Wozu so ein rot/schwarzer Köder doch alles gut ist! |rolleyes :q #6

Macht weiter so! #6 #h


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute, 9-12.30 Uhr
Wer: Ich und Axel
Wind: erst Südwest, später aus West
Womit: Spöket Kula
Wie Groß: einmal untermaßig

War Heute wieder mit Axel los. Als wir morgens ankamen, sahs aus wie beim Heringsangeln - Angler, Angler, Angler. Weil wir uns dachten, dass die Forellen nicht so auf das Put&Take - Feeling stehen würden, fingen wir etwas abseits des Trubels an. (...jaja, Stoltera ist keine ganz unbekannte Adresse...)
Nach einer Weile kam ein Angler, der eine ü80er Forelle in seinem Kescher durch die Gegend schleppte |bigeyes. Daneben lag noch eine gerade Maßige im Kescher. Die sah daneben so klein aus, die hätte ich fast übersehen.
Einige Zeit später - besser Gesagt kurz vor Schluss, konnte ich noch eine 40er auf einen Spöket Kula fangen. Ein ganz gelungener Abschluss für einen lustigen Angeltag.


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann : heute von 6-12.00
Wo: auch in der Wismarbucht 
Wer: ich solo
Wetter: SW3-4 , gegen Mittag mehr auf West und immer interessanter:c
Womit: Blech
Was: 1x47 , 2x untermaßig , etliche Bisse/Nachläufer , nix    wirklich kapitales dabei ,( schwimmen alle wieder)


Am Anfang stand ich quasi im Fisch , mit o. e. Ergebnis , Oberflächenaktivität , raubende Fische , wäre mehr zu erwarten gewesen ? Dann kehrte lange Ruhe ein , Stellungs-
wechsel und auffrischender Wind von links , Welle und schon ging`s wieder los mit etwas besseren - wieder nur - Nachläu-
fern , nur halbherzige Verfolgungsjagden trotz aller Tricks , 
dann war meine Zeit um (das häusliche Nudelholz kreiste schon :q ) . Hätte ich die Fliegenpeitsche mal nicht zu Hause 
gelassen ... .#c
noch paar Grad mehr : #a

Petri vom Brot !  (und irgendwann klappt`s auch 
                                      mit                                   bild !)
                                                   dem  Schrift


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Toll mein Kollege hat für Morgen abgesagt...

Dann muss ich mal darauf hoffen,dass die Mefos Ostern noch genau so in Beißlaune sind!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Fahr doch allein, wo ist das problem???
Würd mir davon keinen Fangtag versauen lassen..
triffst immer (naja fast immer!!) nette Leute am Strand...

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Jo sehe ich auch so.Genieße es sogar öfters mal alleine fischen zu gehen nur ich die Natur und der Fisch nix was mich ablenkt.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ja ihr habt ja im Endeffekt recht,aber ihr wohnt ja auch quasi anner Küste ,ich muss 2 Stunden Auto fahren...
Bei uns an der Elbe geh ich auch öffters alleine los....


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Ja ihr habt ja im Endeffekt recht,aber ihr wohnt ja auch quasi anner Küste ,ich muss 2 Stunden Auto fahren...
> Bei uns an der Elbe geh ich auch öffters alleine los....


 kannst mich ja in Lübeck abholen, dann fährst du nur die hälfte allein, und ich muss nicht fahren


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So, heut isses dann bei mir auch soweit...der Bann ist gebrochen:q
Wer : ich 
Wann 7.30 - 15.00
Wo : zwischen Redewisch und Nienhagen
Wind : erst 2-3 aus ssw-w,drehte dann auf wnw und frischte   auf 4-5 auf
Temp: Luft 11 ; wasser 2
Womit : Fusselgerte mit Polar Magnus,Garneele orange,Pinker Bomber
Warum: weils das einzig wahre ist ne Trutte zu verführen,und weil ich jetzt auch mal drann war
Was : 1x60cm verloren(3m vorm Kescher)
         1x??     abgehauen mit meiner Garneele (Sau die :c)
         1x35cm  relased
         1x55cm  mitgenommen:q:q:q
ansonsten etliche Nachläufer denen der rechte Appetit fehlte
Morgen gehts 2std früher los:z
Petrie allen anderen Fängern|wavey:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

ADDI :qmein held sauber alter :gganz fettes petri heil 
lg andre


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ Addi

Fettes Petri


Ich bin morgen auch on tour!!!!!


----------



## El. Baron TDAF

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ Zacharias

Ja Zach Zander tut mir leid aber wir müssen uns nächses Mal besser absprechen.
Hatte gedacht, dass Du zu Deinem Vater fährst.
Hoffe Du wünscht mir trotzdem Glück anner Stoltera.
Wenn ich eine fange essen wir die zusammen !!!!!!!


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Mojn!

Andre hat ja schon meine beiden von gestern gepostet!! Habe heute nochmal vor der Haustür genullt!

Nachtrag zu gestern!
Ich hatte einen Super Tag mit super netten Leuten auf Fehmarn!! Andre sei Dank konnte ich 2 schöne Fische mit der Fliege überlisten! Die zweite hat Andre mir direkt vor die Füße gelockt!!! Dafür nochmal schönen Dank:q!! 
Ich hoffe wir wiederholen das bald!

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri an Addi!!!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Mojn!
> 
> Andre hat ja schon meine beiden von gestern gepostet!! Habe heute nochmal vor der Haustür genullt!
> 
> Nachtrag zu gestern!
> Ich hatte einen Super Tag mit super netten Leuten auf Fehmarn!! Andre sei Dank konnte ich 2 schöne Fische mit der Fliege überlisten! Die zweite hat Andre mir direkt vor die Füße gelockt!!! Dafür nochmal schönen Dank:q!!
> Ich hoffe wir wiederholen das bald!
> 
> Schöne Grüße Sebastian


 na du 
das mit den anlocken habe ich doch gerne getan #q#q#qhast du schon die kohle überwiesen für das guiding wiederholung klar machen wir das #6#6#6lg andre


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hast du schon die kohle überwiesen für das guiding


 
ALTER sCHWEDE, du haust aber auch immer auf die KA CK E ...#d
Ein bisschen mehr zurückhaltung würde Dir auch stehen 

Grüße aus Marzipan City

Mirco


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ich hab sie heut auch erwischt bzw. inzwischen ja gestern  und ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht beim ersten Wurf bin so gegen 16 Uhr angekommen nachdem ich mir noch schnell die Jahreskarte geholt hatte zieh mich an geh zum Strand steck meine Rute zusammen und mache den ersten Wurf  und so 10-15 meter vor mir zack  ne schöne 51cm Mefo wenn das nicht der perfekte Jahresauftakt is.Danach hatte ich noch ne <40iger die sich selbst 2 meter vor dem Kescher befreit hat und dann noch nen  Anfasser den ich aber nicht verwandeln konnte.              Wer:Ich                                                        Ort:Mecklenburger Bucht                                                 Temp:Luft 15 Wasser 4 °C                                    Köder:vorgebleiter Snaps  20gr  und Springerfliege(alle Bisse auf die Fliege)


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Das doch mal ein schöner Auftackt
Petry


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> ALTER sCHWEDE, du haust aber auch immer auf die KA CK E ...#d
> Ein bisschen mehr zurückhaltung würde Dir auch stehen
> 
> Grüße aus Marzipan City
> 
> Mirco


 mensch alter kannst du kein spaß ab #d das leben ist eh zu kurz lg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Der Baron hat mir eben auch ne MMS mit ner 49er und ner 59er von der Stolera geschickt...


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: heute 5.30 Uhr - ca. 9.00 Uhr
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: Ich + 4 Mitstreiter + 3 Schlauchboote
Wind: erst SW 2-3 dann W 4
Womit: Hansen Fight
Wie Groß: Nullnummer
Warum: ich konnte nicht schlafen

Abbruch wegen absolutem Mistwetter und meine Jacke is nicht wasserdicht, wie sich nach 2 stündigem Dauerregen rausstellte. Ausserdem steh ich nicht so drauf wenn man mit 10 Leuten auf ner Stelle steht. Die beiden links von mir hatten mehr Erfolg, was mich zusätzlich zu den durchnässten Klamotten noch demoralisiert hat. Da fahr ich in der Woche wieder hin wenn da keine Völkerwanderung stattfindet.


----------



## Bonifaz

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Donnerstag, 14:30-17:30 Uhr
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: allein
Wind: SW 3-4
Womit: Küstenwobbler Gladsax lila
Wie Groß: 2 Mefo : 42 releast, und mein neuer Rekord 
66 dick und silber :l
Warum: Kumpel war tags zuvor dort und konnte auch 2 landen. Für mich wäre das Wasser von 2° zu kalt. aber man lernt nie aus.
10 min Drill und danach Adrenalin bis zur Hutspitze

:g


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> na du
> das mit den anlocken habe ich doch gerne getan #q#q#qhast du schon die kohle überwiesen für das guiding wiederholung klar machen wir das #6#6#6lg andre


 
Ich hatte den Überweisungsträger schon fertig aber dann fiel mir ein das ich mein Honorar für die Lehrstunde im Fliegenfischen, die ich dir gab, noch abziehen muß
Nun sind wir Quit!!

Schöne Grüße 
Sebastian


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Überweisungsträger schon fertig aber dann fiel mir ein das ich mein Honorar für die Lehrstunde im Fliegenfischen, die ich dir gab, noch abziehen muß
> Nun sind wir Quit!!
> 
> Schöne Grüße
> Sebastian


na das ist doch mal ein wort nächsten sonntag gehts weiter :glg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Der Baron hat mir eben auch ne MMS mit ner 49er und ner 59er von der Stolera geschickt...


 na du 
und ich sitz  hier mit mein gold stück auffen sofa :cder caillou schauen will :cda klingelt mein handy 
und was muß ich lesen alter hab gerade ne 65cm klar gemacht :cda mein gold stück erst 3jahre ist lohnt es sich nicht mit den angeln zufahren lg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wat soll ich denn sagen...

Hab gestern Abend noch überlegt ob ich alleine nach Sierksdorf/Neustadt fahre,aber da hat das so doll geregnet und mein Vater hatte mich noch angerufen und gefragt,ob ich Lust hätte heute zum Mittagessen und zum HSV-Spiel vorbei zu kommen,da bin ich dann doch hier geblieben!

Naja,der Baron will nächsten Sonntag auch los,da gehts dann rund...

So ,hier die beiden Trutten vom Baron von heute Morgen...

Anhang anzeigen 130603


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin Jungs,
gestern von 9.30 bis 19.30 
zwischen Dahme und Süssau getourt:q
Ergebniss eine braune von ca.55 cm auf Stripper 14gr in grün und ein lüdder Dorsch auf 20gr Snaps R/S
Zwar nix für die Pfanne dabei ,aber der Start ist gemacht:l


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :cda mein gold stück erst 3jahre ist lohnt es sich nicht mit den angeln zufahren


 

Da kenn ich auch was von....:q


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Tja , Ossi......Rethwisch sahs besser aus:q
Wer:ich und noch zwei weitere verrückte
Wo:Rethwisch-Börgerende
Wann:6.00 - 10.00  21.03.2010
Wind erst ne 3bft gegen 9.00 dann ne 4-5bft aus NW mit ekligem Dauerregen
Wasser: schön angetrübt und irgendwie kälter als gestern
Was: 3x30-35cm schwimmen weiter
        3xverloren bzw selfreleased
        1x63cm  2,3kg (friert jetzt in meiner Truhe)
Womit : Thor 24g in schwarz
Morgen jehts weiter|wavey:


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: 21.03.10, 8.00-12.00uhr
Wo: DK gebiet Apenrade
Womit: Fliege natürlich
Wind: Anfangs noch wenig gegen mittag wurde er immer stärker...
Wie groß:  glatte Nullnummer


Naja mal schnell ne nullnummer hingelegt, leider auch keinen kontakt gehabt, aber spaß hats trotzdem gemacht und man war mal wieder an der frischen luft, hoffentlich lässt der wind mal wieder etwas nach, damit das mit der Peitsche wieder richtig spaß macht und ich wieder an meine stammplätze kann wo heute leider nur auflandiger war und bei der Stärke war nichts mit gegenanwerfen, also musste ich mal schnell einige andere Plätze befischen wo ich den wind etwas im rücken hatte.... 

gefühlte 999 würfe gemacht also giebt´s beim nächsten mal Silber... :q


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri Addi...

die Fangmeldungen tun heute doppelt weh. So einen nassen Hintern wie heute morgen hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr...:vSo einen hübsches Stück Silber hätte natürlich für alles entschädigt.

#r


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Petri Addi...
> 
> die Fangmeldungen tun heute doppelt weh. So einen nassen Hintern wie heute morgen hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr...:vSo einen hübsches Stück Silber hätte natürlich für alles entschädigt.
> 
> #r



Leidensgenosse aus Güstrow den ich gestern dort kennen gelernt hab ,hat sich heut ne 55er mitgenommen.
Alles in allem war sehr viel Fischunterwegs für gerade mal insgesamt 4 Angler und Völkerwanderung hatte ich gestern auch ....10 Leute auf dem Ende 
Meine neue Jacke hat die Regentaufe gestern und heut gut bestanden,bloß die Fluppen wurden trotzdem naß .....wegen der klatschnassen Pfoten und den Regen


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> bloß die Fluppen wurden trotzdem naß .....wegen der klatschnassen Pfoten und den Regen


 

soweit hab ich es gar nicht erst kommen lassen...Die Glimmstengel stecken unter der watbüx... schön warm und trocken.

Ich werd bestimmt die Woche nochmal losziehen. Hab mir gerade ne Woche frei gegönnt, da mein Zwerg ne Mittelohrentzündung hat. Und wenn Frauchen von der Arbeit kommt haut der Alte ab - Mefos jagen.....:m


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Sooo, zurück vom Trip anne Kyst.
Gestern Abend beschloss ich dch noch am Sonntag zum fischen zu fahren (war ja schon einen Tag nicht...) und verabredete mich mit Happy Jonas in WH, dort wollte ich mit Mc Marco aufschlagen. Jonas sms´te mich dann an das der Wind SCH3I$$3 kommt und wenig bis gar keine Kontakte vorhanden waren...
Also umgedacht und auf der Mitte getroffen.
PUK und ich standen vielleicht ne viertel Stunde im Wasser da kam die erste "Gürtel-Trutte" bei mir :l.
Der direkte Wurf danach, RUMMS Rute krumm, kurz gedrillt, verloren :c...
Aber nicht verzagt, weiter geworfen. Kurz bevor Jonas am Strand eintraf dann wieder bei mir: RUUUUMS :q sofortiger Sprung der Schönheit :k Oha, ein guter Fisch...
Nach einigem Hin und Her, Sprüngen und sportlichen Fluchten konnte Mc Marco das Ding aber sauber eintüten (zuhause ergab das Längenmaß 72cm)...
Jonas der noch etwas entfernt war hörte allerdings den verräterischen Jubelschrei so das wir ihm nicht´s mehr vorenthalten konnten...
Nun biss es eigentlich kontinuirlich und wir konnten alle unsere Fische fangen ausser zwei fischen, in den enddreißigern, keine kleinen dabei...
Resümee´des Tages 

Bootangler: 5 gelandet, 1 verloren
Mc Marco 4 gelandet 1 verloren
Lucky Jonas 4 gelandet 1 verloren

einiges an Bissen versemmelt, geiles Wetter, geile Fische...
Mc Marcos bis jetzt Fischlose MeFosaison 2010 bekam den richtigen dreh, Jonas erste Maßigen Fische kamen ans Band und in den Kescher und bald in die Folie, und ich bekam mal wieder einen guten Fisch nach meinem verlorenden 80+ Fisch ein kleiner Trost 

Männers das war geil 

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Puuh...

Petri an Addi, Bootangler und seiner Crew!!!


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin Leute,


ganz dickes Petri.#6#6#6#6

Aber ihr macht mich damit echt fertig, will doch auch anne Küste.
Aber in 6 Tagen bin ich 4 Tage in DK, Trutten ärgern:q:q:q


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

fettes* PETRI* *HEIL* an boot und seine Mitstreiter


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin moin und *Petri an alle Fänger!!!
*
Wann: Heute (21.03.2010)
Wo: Kieler Bucht
Wer:  mein Bruder TrouTBenni & Ich
Wind: steife Briese von Achtern
Womit: alles aus der Box
Was: zwei anfasser, ein ca. 45er selbst releast (alles auf [SIZE=-1]Juletrae[/SIZE])
Warum: weil ich, bei all den Meldungen, nicht mehr still sitzen konnte #d

Das Wasser in der Kieler-Bucht ist immernoch zu KALT |krank:
Wenn das so weiter geht, werde ich mal eine Tour richtung Osten starten |thinkerg:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Schönes Ding Mirco !!! Petri

Und dat vor meiner Haustür. #d (Hab mit Puk teleniert)


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Mirco, #h

sauber gemacht. *Tolle Strecke*!!! :m
Tastest Dich ja langsam wieder an die 80 cm ran! :q :m

@ Addi, #h

auch Dir ein dickes *Petri* !!! :m #h


----------



## Ostseestipper

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen.
@OssiHWI und Mefohunter: Ihr könnt Euch entspannen. Ich hab Eure dicken Selbst-Releaser drin gelassen. #h
Trotz Spitzenwetter kein Erfolg für mich.
Es wird also zwangsläufig irgendwann besser.

So sah es heute aus:


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hey Mirco
Tolle Fangstrecke die ihr da ausgelegt habt ,Petrie|wavey:


Petrie auch allen anderen Fängern:vik:


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> @OssiHWI und Mefohunter: Ihr könnt Euch entspannen. Ich hab Eure dicken Selbst-Releaser drin gelassen. #h


 

 Tja...ich kenn das...Hab heute auch geschneidert.

Wo ist denn das Foto entstanden?

LG Ossi


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

anke fürdie Petri´s, war ein echt fetter Tag, zwar weniger Fische als die letzten 2 Tourns (hört sich echt pervers an wenn man 13 Fische zu 3. Hatte...) aber die größen waren besser und die Fische fast gerecht verteilt, geil


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ Boot angler


Fettes Petri...solche Erfolge hätt ich auch mal gerne.

Ich möchte ja nicht gierig sein, aber LASS NOCH WELCHE FÜR UNS ÜBRIG!!!!!!!!:m


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri an alle Fänger und die , die überhaupt losdurften ! Mir bleibt wieder nur ne Woche mit Postings angucken und leiden :v.
Aber die Woche wird schön zur Temperatursteigerung der See beitragen !:vik:


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> Petri an alle Erfolgreichen.
> @OssiHWI und Mefohunter: Ihr könnt Euch entspannen. Ich hab Eure dicken Selbst-Releaser drin gelassen. #h
> Trotz Spitzenwetter kein Erfolg für mich.
> Es wird also zwangsläufig irgendwann besser.
> 
> So sah es heute aus:



Dat sieht so auf dem Bild aus....wie..|kopfkrat
die Stelle, an der wir uns getroffen haben. |rolleyes
Stimmt`s |bla: #h


----------



## ranndale

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

moin 
wir sind wieder zurück von fehmarn.die erste tour auf mefo überhaupt .

Wann:fr.19.3&so21.3.10
Wo:fehmarn west und ost küste
Wer: ich und 2 freunde
Wind:fr. rückenwind und heute evt. ne 3
Womit:blech
Was:2 nachläufer und 4mefos 
Warum:weil wir mal was neues machen wollten .

wir haben am fr. 2 mal 45 cm mefo und heute einmal 41 und 59cm erbeuten können . nächstesmal werden wir uns nicht so einpacken ... kommt man doch schnell mal ins schwitzen wenn man so über die steine stolpert im wasser und es plus grade sind .am sa. abend wurde noch ein kasten bier verhaftet und dabei 8 platten am sund strand gezogen .
sehr gelungen das wochenende und wir werden es unter garantie wieder versuchen wenn wir an die küste kommen :l
die mefo hat min. 2 neue fan´s 
gruss
rann|wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Na das hört sich doch gut an! :q
Petri erstmal. :m
Und einen guten Appetit wünsch ich euch auch noch!!! :q #h


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri Heil und willkommen im Club der MeFo-Süchtigen...Hier werden sie geholfen


----------



## Carphunter_MV

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Die erste Mefo meines Lebens ist gefangen. |stolz: 
Und das beim ersten Trip dieses Jahres und meinem ersten gezielten Trip auf Mefo.

Wann: Gestern 20.03.2010
Wo: nördliche Küste Rügens
Wer: Mein Kumpel und Ich
Wind: 4-5 aus S - S/W
Wasser: kalt aber klar
Was: 72 cm und 3,2 kg pures Silber
Warum: weil ich es mir fest vorgenommen habe
Womit: Gno 28g rot/schwarz


Der absolute Wahnsinn! Nach langer Planung und zwei vereitelten Ausflügen war es endlich soweit! Um 9 Uhr an der Küste zwischen Glowe und Lohme angekommen, machten wir uns an den Abstieg der Steilküste, als uns erstmal 7 geweihte Dammhirsche über den Weg liefen. Was für ein Anblick! #t Dann ab ins Wasser. Links und Rechts von uns 10 weiter Mefo-Verrückte. #h Nach zwei Stunden ohne Kontakt bei uns und auch ohne Fisch bei den Nachbarn, beschlossen wir weiter nördlich unser Glück zu versuchen! Nähe Nobbin stiegen wir wieder ins Wasser. Außer uns war nur ein weiterer Angler da, der kurze Zeit später ging! Wind und Regen peitschten uns ins Gesicht. Nach vier Stunden bei schlechtesten Bedingungen glaubte ich nicht mehr dran. :c
Und dann Bääääämmmmmmmmm!!!!!! Biss! Das Adrenalin schoss mir ins Blut und der Drill begann! Jetzt bloß keinen Fehler machen. Nach kurzem aber heftigem Fight konnte ich die Granate landen. |jump: Jubelschrei und ein Grinsen über beide Ohren waren das Resultat. :q Jetzt bin ich infiziert und werde nächstes Wochenende wieder im Wasser stehen. 

Was für ein Erlebniss!!!

MfG Carphunter_MV oder sollte ich mich umbennen??? |kopfkrat |supergri


----------



## Carphunter_MV

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hier noch ein Paar Bilder!!!!!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Sauber, hatte Heute auch ne 72ér, leider sind meine Fotos nicht so schön wie deine geworden...

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

*Petri an alle fänger :m*


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ Carphunter_MV, #h

ein gaaaaanz dickes  *Petri Heil*  von mir! :m

Dat nen ich mal einen "Einstand"! 

Laß sie Dir gut schmecken. :q :m #h


----------



## surfer93

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri allen Fänger! Kaum wirds warm, gehts hier ja richtig ab....
Ich werd wohl Mittwoch udn vllt, auch noch Freitag los...
Berichte kommen dann.

Gruß Tim


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri vom Fischland,dass hört sich ja richtig gut an und sieht noch viel besser aus:g#h!!!Das macht Mut für mein nächstes mal am Mittwoch.Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Addi mein held sauber petri heil für morgen lg andre


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ carphunter : Petri erstmal ! Und der Gno in r/s ist echt ein Bringer bei 
Dreckwetter und Welle ! Läßt sich aber nich mit jeder Peitsche bei Wind schmeißen und führen ...
Endlich mal ein  *Fisch* von der Insel , von dem man hört !


----------



## Carphunter_MV

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Danke!
Ich hätte ja nie gedacht das ein Gno oder ein Snaps wirklich gut laufen kann so billig wie die aussehen! Aber ich musste mich eines besseren belehren lassen! Die laufen wirklich gut und fangen tun sie auch wie man sieht


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Netter Absteiger. Petri.


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Gestern 21.03.2010
Wo: geheimer geheimstrand in Bliesdorf,Treppe runter 3 Buhne links ( aber keinem weitersagen !!! )
Wer: Marco 2x 40+,Carsten 2x 45, Torsten mein Sohn Henrik und ich 2 x 40+-
Wind: wechselnd
Wasser: kalt (3,8c) aber klar
Was:4 x 40cm schwimmen wieder 2x 45 cm
Warum: weil wir es uns vorgenommen haben 
Womit: 2 x auf Spro Clown , 2 x auf Polar Magnus , 2 mal auf Spro ???

Alle 6 Fische haben wir zwischen 6.30 und 8.00 gefangen !
Wärend dieser Zeit hatten wir auch unzählige Kontakte .
Was ein Tag dachten wir , so kann es weitergehen .Es sollte dann aber doch anders kommen.

Ab 8.00 war dann kaum noch was los ! Ab und an mal einen Zupfer.Trotzdem haben wir bis 18.00 ( Marco,Henrik und ich ) durchgehalten ( die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ;-)

Damit wurde mein Bann 2010 gebrochen und ich konnte meine ersten Mefos dieses Jahr anlanden , da ich 2x40 wieder in Ihr Element entlassen habe bin ich der Meinung das ich als nächstes das Recht auf 1x 80 habe !!!:vik:​


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur meine Fänge posten. Ich habe aber keine. #q Habe es geschafft, immer an den falschen Strand zu fahren, nur um mir nachher anzuhören, das woanders gefangen wurde. Gestern hinter WH aber wegen zu viel Wind nach Dahme. Gefangen wurde aber mehr in Richtung Lübeck. Da wo ich natürlich drann vorbei gefahren bin. Und jetzt muß ich mir erst mal wieder das Spritgeld verdienen.


----------



## Forellenjäger 1

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hallo an alle, möchte ja gerne mal auf meerforelle nur habe ich keine erfahrung. Worauf muß man achten beim angeln, gibt es da irgendwelche tricks und tip`s?


----------



## zahni173

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

...guggst du: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=104906


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur meine Fänge posten. Ich habe aber keine. #q Habe es geschafft, immer an den falschen Strand zu fahren, nur um mir nachher anzuhören, das woanders gefangen wurde. Gestern hinter WH aber wegen zu viel Wind nach Dahme. Gefangen wurde aber mehr in Richtung Lübeck. Da wo ich natürlich drann vorbei gefahren bin. Und jetzt muß ich mir erst mal wieder das Spritgeld verdienen.


War gestern auch Wh Wind war doch noch gut fischbar zumindest mit Blech.


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



zahni173 schrieb:


> ...guggst du: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=104906


 

danach bist du bereit für die Küste...da steht eigentlich alles drin was man wissen und beachten sollte....


----------



## Forellenjäger 1

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Danke für die tip`s.


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Forellenjäger 1 schrieb:


> Danke für die tip`s.


 

Jeder fängt mal an....Viel Spaß beim MeFo jagen....


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri an die anderen Fänger... So nach gestern juckt dat schon wieder reichlich in den Finger... Donnerstag gehts wieder los


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin , Moin
Hätte heut ja gern wieder eine gepostet ,aber es hat nicht sollen sein:c:c
Wann:22.02.10/5.45Uhr bis 11.00Uhr
Wo:Börgerende-Rethwisch
wer:na ich ,gegen 7.00 dann noch zwei
Wind:NW 3 / 5°C+
Wasser: 50cm+ und Milchkaffebraun ,deutlich kühler als Samstag
Was: 1x30cm ging in der Brandungswelle am Strand verloren(aber ich hab sie noch gesehen)
1xmaßig(50-55cm schüttelte nach kurzem und heftigem Salto Mortale den Hansen Fight in Orange-Perlmut ab )#q

ansonsten keine weiteren Kontakte#c 
aber mein Cheff hatte ein einsehen und mir für Morgen auch noch mal frei gegeben:z:z:z
was dat heißt wist ihr ja selber

@carphunter MV: Petrie für die erste,


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri an die Fänger,vorallem an carphunter MV zur ersten!!!!


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Sauber Addi #6
Ich möchte meine Profilneurose befriedigen,und Ich weiss das Ihr immer Bilder sehen wollt .
Das ist die 66ziger mit 3,5 kg vom Donnerstag.
Bild ist mit Handy gemacht.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

sauber !!! #6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Kurze Rede langer Sinn...
Heute 7:30 - 15:00
Icke mit nem Kumpel
Falkfish Kingtrout 18gr incl Fliege
4 x silber gelandet, 2 mal U50 2mal Ü50
3x Silber verloren eine davon sehr sehr gut, fühlte sich für 2 Sec wie ein Hänger an, dann 2 Kopfsröße, 2 Meter von der Rolle FLIEGENDE Schnur und ein verlorender Fisch 

Aber hier meine 2 entnommenden von 3 gelandeten...


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Sauber,Sauber...christoph und schön fett is sie
der Fight gehört erst seit Dienstag letzter Woche zu meiner Ausrüstung und hatte heut Premiere|wavey:

Petrie an boot angler....ein bissel viel für ein Abendbrot


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Der Hansen fight ist Gut :l
Gefangen habe Ich aber mit Gladsax Fiske,hab auch nichts anderes probiert.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Sauber,Sauber...christoph und schön fett is sie
> der Fight gehört erst seit Dienstag letzter Woche zu meiner Ausrüstung und hatte heut Premiere|wavey:
> 
> Petrie an boot angler....ein bissel viel für ein Abendbrot


 
Aber nicht mit 3Mann und meiner Freundin...
Das passt schon


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

´Moin
Ich war heute auch nochmal los mit der Fliegenpeitsche und konnte 5 Fische landen
2 mal u 40
2 mal ü 50 Absteiger
1 mal 55 dick und rund!!!!
Dazu habe ich noch 2 Fische verloren. Alles in den ersten 5 Stunden mit Licht (6-11). Ich habe sowohl in der Förde als auch an der Küste gefangen!!!

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Aber nicht mit 3Mann und meiner Freundin...
> Das passt schon



Da hatt du recht #h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Aber nicht mit 3Mann und meiner Freundin...



hust - hust...! wo is´n der Ferkelfahnder??


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Guten Tag heißt das wenn der Bauer in die Stadt kommt 

Nu ma im Ernst DAS ist nun wirklich nicht 2 deutig zu verstehen... #d

Pass du mal lieber auf das ich dir nicht noch n Wobbler verkaufe


----------



## Bruzzlkracher

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

joo joo...

beim ersten mal lesen las es sich zweideutig, nach Deinem netten Fingerzeig nu nich mehr so...

STORNO, BITTE! 

...bin ja schon wieder raus aus der Stadt!


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hey Mirco, #h

*Petri* zur "Silberrunde"! :m #h


----------



## Dingsens

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So,meine Saison 2010 hat nun auch offiziell begonnen. Aber zuerst einmal ein Hallihallo in die "Silberecke". #h

Wann: 21.03.2010  15-19 Uhr
   Wo: Elmenhorst/Nienhagen 
Wetta: sonnig,windig,zunehmende Welle,Wasser leicht trüb
  Wer: Ich
  Was: 2x Mefo ca. 30cm (ganz schnell zurück!) und 1x 50cm für zu Hause
Warum: weil extrem lecker,schwer erarbeitet und die 1. in 2010

Gegen 15 Uhr am Strand angekommen,dachte ich schon es stimmt was nicht. Keine Angler weit und breit.!! Das sollte sich aber kurz darauf ändern. Hab dann erstmal bissi mit Sbiru und künstl. Wattwurm "rumgespielt". Da sich aber nix tat schnell auf Blinker gewechselt und weiter ging's. Leider tat sich die ersten 2 Std. gar nix,und das obwohl ich die halbe Box durchprobiert habe. Dann kam was kommen mußte,dem Trend gefolgt und schwarz-rot montiert. Und schon ging's los,mehrere Anstupser und zwei kleine 30iger gelandet. Ganz vorsichtig abgehakt und nach Hause geschickt. Bis mir,aus eigener Blödheit,das ganze Vorfach samt Springerfliege abgerissen ist.!! #q Hab dann nen Thor in schwarz-kupfer montiert und prompt war das Abendessen gesichert! Glatte 50 cm und schön munter. :l
Mein pers. Saisonstart war also geglückt und die neue Rute gleich standesgemäß eingeweiht. So kann's von mir aus gern weitergehen!
So,nu aber genug Text,sollte für die erste Fangmeldung ausreichen. 
Hätte gern ein Foto eingestellt,bekomme es aber nicht klein genug! :c


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



bamse34 schrieb:


> ´Moin
> Ich war heute auch nochmal los mit der Fliegenpeitsche und konnte 5 Fische landen
> 2 mal u 40
> 2 mal ü 50 Absteiger
> 1 mal 55 dick und rund!!!!
> Dazu habe ich noch 2 Fische verloren. Alles in den ersten 5 Stunden mit Licht (6-11). Ich habe sowohl in der Förde als auch an der Küste gefangen!!!
> 
> Schöne Grüße Sebastian


 Sauber baby |supergrigeile strecke 
lg andre


----------



## Ostseestipper

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: 22.03.10 15:00-17:00 
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wer: ich
Wind: kaum
Womit: dies und das, Erfolg mit Falkfish Thor blau silber
Was: 1 schöner Zupfer, 1x 47 cm, 1 Nachläufer
Warum: weil´s Zeit dafür ist

Und plötzlich war die Rute krumm. Wat´ is dat schön.  So´n bißchen Abwechslung zwischen der ganzen Erholung beim Fischen ist doch was Feines.

@ Mefohunter und OssiHWI #h
Das Bild entstand auf ´ner Insel zwischen Hafen und NSG. |kopfkrat

und jetzt das Bild von heute:


----------



## bulldog81

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hallo
Erst ein mal ein Petri an alle.
Wann:Heute22.03. von 15uhr bis 16,30uhr
Wo   :Fl-FÖRDE
Wetter:Leicht bewölckt ca.12Grad
Wer    :Ich und meine Köderbox
Was    :Eine schöne Mefo.von 49cm
Warum as Wetter wahr gut,hatte frü Feierarbend und lust aufs 
           Angeln.Morgen gehtes weiter.

Mfg.Ingo


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri Leute,

@Ostseestipper: Das Bild rockt, ich glaube, wenn ich in DK ne silberne hoffentlich Ü60er(Ziel für 2010) fange, wird die ein ähnliches Bild bekommen#6.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## zahni173

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Petri Leute,
> 
> @Ostseestipper: Das Bild rockt, ich glaube, wenn ich in DK ne silberne hoffentlich Ü60er(Ziel für 2010) fange, wird die ein ähnliches Bild bekommen#6.
> 
> 
> Gruß Jan Peter


 
...sieht net schlecht aus - nur ist der Fisch bissel schmal um die Brust |kopfkrat


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@Ostseestipper: Hammer Bild!!! :m

Petri allen Fängern! :vik:

Werd wohl am Samstag wieder los. Mal schauen, vorletztes Wochenende 50cm, letzes Wochenende 60cm und dieses? Vllt. 70cm? |engel:


----------



## gallus

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@Bellyfischer

Vielleicht mit Gallus vom Belly aus starten?
Die Anfrage gilt natürlich auch für die üblichen Verdächtigen!!#h


----------



## Bellyman

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Glückwunsch an alle die Gefangen haben,......und Kopf hoch an alle die den Statisten gemacht haben.
So wie ich...................:c:c:c
Wann: Samstag, Sonntag, Montag.
Wo:Katharinenhof, Heinrichsruh, Klausdorf, Marienleuchte
Wer: Ich, Ich und nochmal Ich
Wind: meist Südwest, einmal NW
Womit: Blech, gesamtes Sortiment
Wie Groß: #c
Warum: Weil ich entweder vom Pech verfolgt werde, irgendwer Rache nehmen will, oder ich einfach keine Ahnung habe---#q
Ich glaub ich fische für die derzeitigen Umstände zu leicht, stehe zu spät auf und sollte auch mal Fliege versuchen, ggfl. mit Spiro.
Das mach ich dann Dienstag, hab ja noch 2 Tage:m


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



gallus schrieb:


> @Bellyfischer
> 
> Vielleicht mit Gallus vom Belly aus starten?
> Die Anfrage gilt natürlich auch für die üblichen Verdächtigen!!#h



Klingt Gut, aber es gibt nur ein Problem, mittlerweile habe ich kein Belly mehr.#q Habe mir ein kleines Boot mit 2,3PS Motor zugelegt.


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

moin moin, ich war vom 17.-19 jeden tag von ca. 10-17Uhr im wasser(bei wismar/Rostock)-ergebnis:nichts, rein gar nichts!!!
an manchen tagen wurden die silberlinge wie die heringe gefangen, aber ich durfte nur zugucken#d!!!
das war vielleicht deprimierend#q 
naja gestern nach der arbeit wieder los 16-18 uhr-1mal<45...
naja der anfang ist gemacht, fehlt nur noch eine für die küche...

gruß an alle und lasst mir mal bitte noch eine maßige übrig


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



gallus schrieb:


> @Bellyfischer
> 
> Vielleicht mit Gallus vom Belly aus starten?
> Die Anfrage gilt natürlich auch für die üblichen Verdächtigen!!#h


 

ich würde mich als Ersatz für Bellyfisher anbieten....|kopfkrat


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Und natürlich ein festtes Petri an alle Fänger!!! Da bekommt man wieder dieses komische Jucken in den Fingern, aber man kommt einfach nicht los.....:r


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



gallus schrieb:


> @Bellyfischer
> 
> Vielleicht mit Gallus vom Belly aus starten?
> Die Anfrage gilt natürlich auch für die üblichen Verdächtigen!!#h



wer is hier verdächtig?? :g der tobi hat auch schon probe gesessen und wartet nur noch auf flossen, anker und weste


----------



## Koalano1

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Richtig geile Fische#6
Peeeeeeerti!


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Tolle Fänge!!!  :m

Ein dickes  *Petri Heil*  an die erfolgreichen "Silberschatzgräber"!  :m #h


----------



## Windmaster

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Dickes Petri !!

Feine Strecke....


----------



## aesche100

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Dickes Petri!
Mehr geht nicht.Davon wirst Du noch lange zehren!#h


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

*dickes fettes petri an die fänger*


----------



## Johnny1

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

schöne fische,
on mir auch ein dickes petri 
Wenn ich im sommer an der ostsee bin in heidkate,
dann hat man doch wieder schledchte chancen auf mefo-fänge, oder könnte mir jemand nen tipp geben, wie man an die rankommt??

Mfg Jonas


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri an die erfolgreichen "Silberjäger" !! |wavey:

Noch ein Nachtrag vom WE. War Sonntagnachmittag Wismarer Bucht. Dachte geht weiter wie Freitag #d War aber ´ne Nullnummer.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Heute 7:30-15:00
OH Küste
3 x Silber in der Hand davon ging 2x Silber zurück
2 im Drill verloren (knappe 50ér Fische)
und einen Hammerbiss (BÄÄÄÄNGGG, RUTE KRUMM) VERPENNT.... #d#d#d
Nun ja, man merkt das langsam das Futter da ist, die Bisse werden weniger und vorsichtiger (gut ausnahmen bestätigen die verpennte Regel...) und die Fische dicker (für ihre größe...)

Greetzz

Mirco

PS: hier noch mein "Pannfisch" von Heute...


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Bei mir heut nichts anderes als gestern. Glatte Nullnummer.
Egal.... kann ja nicht immer Fisch geben. Trotzdem geiler Tag gewesen.
Wann:23.03. / 6.30 - 12.00
Wo: da wo ich gestern und vorgestern auch war
Wind : erst 1,5 dann bis auf 5 bft auffrischend ,in Böen bis 6 aus west bis wnw#dBjön Dunkerbeck hätte heut viel Spaß gehabt#q
Wasser : ganz leicht angestaubt,bis 50cm Wellen
Womit:3/4 Std mit Fliege,danach alles was die Blinkerbox hergab
Was: nicht mal nen Anfasser,irgendjemand hat die Trutchas wieder eingesperrt#c|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Petrie an alle die heut gefangen haben


----------



## King Wetzel

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

moin leute und ein kräftiges petri heil an die fänger 
 ich habe nächste woche ferien und fahre nach MVP 
werde dort auch wahrscheinlich in rerik mal auf mefo fischen (werde es zumindestens versuchen) habt ihr denn irgend welche tipps für mich die ich unbedingt beachten muss oder welche köder(blinker!?) ich brauche bin totaler anfänger in dem gebiet 
wollte auch noch fragen wo in rerik nen angelladen ist wo ich mefo zubehör kaufen kann 
MFG Henry


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

*@ King Wetzel*




zahni173 schrieb:


> ...guggst du: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=104906


 

Nicht böse sein aber das hier ist ein FANG TRÖÖÖT, alle infos zum 1. Mal )) bitte hier entnehmen...

DANKE


----------



## Justsu

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Endlich habe ich auch mal was zu vermelden!

Wann: 18.03. 9.30-16.30 & 19.03. 6.15-10.00  
Wo: OH
Wer: ich
Wind: SW 3-4
Wasser: leicht trüb / ca. 2 Grad
Womit: Snaps g/s - Pattegrisen Springer
Wie Groß: 43cm & 48cm
Warum: Bei dem Wetter musste man ja einfach los!

Schon vor langer Zeit Donnerstag und Freitag Urlaub genommen um die Mefosaison einzuläuten. Am Donnerstag zunächst nichts, dann den Strand gewechselt und am Nachmittag noch zweimal Nachläufer gehabt (einmal davon zwei ca. 55-60er auf einmal - eine auf den Binker und eine auf die Springerfliege!)
Am Freitag dann nochmal hochmotiviert an die gleiche Stelle gefahren, nach einem kleineren Nachläufer gleich zu Beginn erstmal länger nichts und als dann der Wind gegen 9.00 Uhr deutlich auffrischte hats endlich gescheppert! Innerhalb von ner halben Stunde kam dann noch ein Nachläufer und die Zweite raus und die Mefosaison war erfolgreich eingeläutet |supergri

Gruß
Justsu


----------



## Hommi

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri an alle Fänger

Hier ein Nachtrag vom Wochenende. 
Wann: Samstag,20.03
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Wer: ICH !!!!!!
Wind: ganz schön!Windstärke?
Wasser: zu kalt(aber nur am Anfang)
Womit: Gno Kupfer/grün
Wie Groß: 50cm silber(soooo schöön)
Warum: Weil es sooo toll ist als einziges weibliches Wesen nen Fisch zu fangen. 

War mal wieder toll, letztes Wochenende auch schon eine, war auch gut. Und Samstag die Einzige zum mitnehmen, is dat nich schön?!?!

Gruß an alle Silberschwärmer(noch 3Tage arbeit, dann 2 Wochen frei juhuu)


----------



## Spöket16

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Dickes PETRI an die Fänger!!!#6
Wenn man im Frühling mit solchen Fischan anfängt, ist ja kaum noch eine Steigerung möglich, aber man weiß ja nie!
Will morgen auch los. Versuch macht klug.
Hoffe, dass ich übermorgen eine Fangmeldung geben kann.

Dann PETRI


----------



## bulldog81

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ein Petri an alle die was gefangen haben.
Bei mir war heute eine glate nulllllllllllllll.

Mfg.Ingo


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute 13.30 - 17.30
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht (wie immer)
Wer: Ich
Wind: wie Sau SW - W 4-6
Womit: Hansen Fight
Wie Groß: 53 cm
Warum: Ich war auch mal dran

Fangstatistik: 1 x Nachläufer
3 x Bisse versaut
7 x kleiner als Mindestmaß (released oder self released)
1 x MeFo ( bin mir aber nicht sicher) 53 cm

Schöner Nachmittag, allerdings auch ne ganz schön steife Brise...

@ Addi

Warst wohl in der falschen Ecke wa?

P.S.: Der Fisch sah schon so schlecht aus, als er aus dem Wasser kam. Keine Ahnung wer den gequält hat....


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

*Petri jungs:m*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> P.S.: Der Fisch sah schon so schlecht aus, als er aus dem Wasser kam. Keine Ahnung wer den gequält hat....


 
sieht aus wie ein absteiger#d


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@OssiHWI

Dickes Petri, und wie verlief der Drill? Sieht ja nicht grade Kampfstark aus. Hoffentlich gibt es solche kranken Fische nicht zu oft.

@all

Petri allen glücklichen Fängern!!!:m


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

es war nicht wirklich ein Drill...Eingestiegen und ein paar mal den Kopf geschüttelt....nicht wirklich spannend....#d


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



steven23883 schrieb:


> sieht aus wie ein absteiger#d


 

also hätt ich ihn besser released?


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> also hätt ich ihn besser released?


 

Jap.

Aber trotzdem Petri an dich und an alle anderen.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Zanderitis

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

War auch gerade oben, etwas unterhalb. Leider nur drei Tage, aber die eine knapp über 40, die nat. wieder schwimmt, war Entschädigung genug für die kalten Füße..  Solltest auf jeden fall mal an die Küste unterhalb von Wismar: Wohlenberger Wiek (Schöner Sandstrand) und Boltenhagen Steilküste (etwas versteckter Parkplatz Steinbeck), bei letzterem Watstock nicht vergessen....). Plätze sind bekannt, kann man weitersagen.... petri Heil... Übrigens ist in Klütz bei Boltenhagen ein kleiner Angelladen, dort hab ich noch eine Küstenkarte bekommen. (sind in vielen A - Läden ausverkauft, am besten vorher abtel....)  Gruß an diesen auch von dieser Stelle....und Petri...


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

#qhoffenttlich bekomme ich sonntag noch was vom kuchen ab PETRI HEIL DEN FÄNGERN GEILE FISCHE :gLG ANDRE


----------



## Ostseestipper

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Glückwunsch allen Fängern :m

Wann wird´s mal wieder richtig ..... Freizeit. Ganz schön hart auf der Arbeit, wenn man weiß was am Strand passieren kann. Noch 2 Wochen bis zum Urlaub. |uhoh: Sooo lange.

@ zahni173, nolfravel und Bellyfischer: danke das Euch das Bild gefällt.
Dick und fett war Sie nicht, hätte Sie auch nicht werden können. Im Magen waren (Band?)-Würmer.

So und jetzt weiter zur nächsten Fangmeldung! |bigeyes

Gruß Mark


----------



## zahni173

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> Glückwunsch allen Fängern :m
> 
> Wann wird´s mal wieder richtig ..... Freizeit. Ganz schön hart auf der Arbeit, wenn man weiß was am Strand passieren kann. Noch 2 Wochen bis zum Urlaub. |uhoh: Sooo lange.
> 
> @ zahni173, nolfravel und Bellyfischer: danke das Euch das Bild gefällt.
> Dick und fett war Sie nicht, hätte Sie auch nicht werden können. Im Magen waren (Band?)-Würmer.
> 
> So und jetzt weiter zur nächsten Fangmeldung! |bigeyes
> 
> Gruß Mark


 
Haste sie schon gefuttert? :vZum Thema Urlaub bei  uns dauerts noch 5 Wochen bis Langeland :c
@all lasst für uns noch bissl Ostseesilber übrig, ok... |wavey:


----------



## gallus

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Wann: Heute 13.30 - 17.30
> Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht (wie immer)
> 
> 1 x MeFo ( bin mir aber nicht sicher) 53 cm
> 
> 
> P.S.: Der Fisch sah schon so schlecht aus, als er aus dem Wasser kam. Keine Ahnung wer den gequält hat....




Soll der Fisch auf dem Foto die 53er Mefo sein?


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> also hätt ich ihn besser released?


 

also ich hätte sie released:m... aber ich mache dir keinen vorwurf.. wollte nur sagen das ich denke das die mefo nicht krank ist sondern ehr nach absteiger aussieht....


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> #qhoffenttlich bekomme ich sonntag noch was vom kuchen ab PETRI HEIL DEN FÄNGERN GEILE FISCHE :gLG ANDRE


 

andre mein süßen hoffentlich bekommen wir noch was dickes fettes großes langes vom kuchen ab... geht ja gut ab hier... mach mal KZH bis DZE dann können wir los


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So ich gehe jetzt zu Bett und dann 5 Tage DK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@ Andre
Also ich wünsche dir Sonntag ein besonders dickes Stück vom Kuchen!!!!!!!!!

Ihr hört Sonntag von mir

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



steven23883 schrieb:


> ...
> sieht aus wie ein absteiger#d



Ja und? Hier im Thread sind etliche Bilder von Absteiger. Die Verletzung die dieser Fisch zeigt, kommt jedenfalls nicht vom laichgeschäft, sondern das ist eine Bissverletzung. So what? So abgemagert wie der Fisch ist, kann man sich schon fragen, ob der überhaupt eine Chance gehabt hätte.


----------



## gallus

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ja Absteiger scheinen wohl Mode geworden zu sein...#c

Und wenn man solche Fänge kritisiert,
bekommt man dann Antworten wie:

"Heul:c,war die erste,ich werde hier gar nichts mehr posten!"

Naja,das muss ja auch nicht sein..


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Die Kritik von Gallus ist ja berechtigt. Aufgrund meiner Unwissenheit, hab ich ihn mitgenommen. Der Fehler passiert mir kein zweites Mal. In Zukunft werde auch ich, Absteiger wieder in die Freiheit entlassen. 

Ob er es auch mit seiner "Behinderung" geschafft hätte? Keine Ahnung - meine Wahrsagerkugel ist zur Zeit in der Werkstatt. Über HÄTTE und KÖNNTE brauch man wohl jetzt nicht mehr diskutieren....Der hat es eben nicht geschafft! Leider....


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Der Fisch war nicht nur ein Absteiger und ist dünn wie ein Schlauch sondern er ist auch noch braun gefärbt.Normal sollte man sich über sowas bevor man an die Küste fischen geht informieren.Nicht böse gemeint aber ich fahr ja auch nicht mit dem Auto einfach los und lerne erst später die Fahrregeln.Trotzdem Petri.So und nun bin ich meine Aspire CX entjungfern allen anderen viel Petri.


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



fantazia schrieb:


> Der Fisch war nicht nur ein Absteiger und ist dünn wie ein Schlauch sondern er ist auch noch braun gefärbt.Normal sollte man sich über sowas bevor man an die Küste fischen geht informieren.Nicht böse gemeint....


 

wurde auch nicht so verstanden....mein Fehler - kommt nicht wieder vor....


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Mal was anderes: Wer beisst in der Ostsee denn bitte runde Stücke aus Meerforellenschwanzflossen? #c Kormoran? Hai?


----------



## Sterni01

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Schifsschraube !


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



fantazia schrieb:


> Der Fisch war nicht nur ein Absteiger und ist dünn wie ein Schlauch sondern er ist auch noch braun gefärbt.Normal sollte man sich über sowas bevor man an die Küste fischen geht informieren.Nicht böse gemeint aber ich fahr ja auch nicht mit dem Auto einfach los und lerne erst später die Fahrregeln.Trotzdem Petri.So und nun bin ich meine Aspire CX entjungfern allen anderen viel Petri.




#d#d#d

Dann schau doch einfach mal in die Küstenfischereiordnung von M-V nach. |bigeyes
Dort wurde der Fisch gefangen.

Und siehe da, es gibt in M-V eine Schonzeit für Mefo und ein Mindestmaß!!! Dat war`s.
Nix mit braun oder so.
Ist nicht wie in S-H!!! |bigeyes

Das alles kann man sehen wie man will. Die Gesetzeslage ist eindeutig und dannach *mußte* der Fisch von Ossi entnommen werden. |rolleyes
Damit will ich nicht gesagt haben, daß einem der Fisch nicht aus den Händen "gleiten" kann!!! |rolleyes 

@ Ossi, #h

nimm`s also nicht zu ernst. #d 

Und nun allen noch viel Petri! #h

Nachtrag:  Hier der Link dazu:

*http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/gesetze/gesetze.htm#küfo*


----------



## Mayer82

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> #d#d#d
> 
> Dann schau doch einfach mal in die Küstenfischereiordnung von M-V nach. |bigeyes
> Dort wurde der Fisch gefangen.
> 
> Und siehe da, es gibt in M-V eine Schonzeit für Mefo und ein Mindestmaß!!! Dat war`s.
> Nix mit braun oder so.
> Ist nicht wie in S-H!!! |bigeyes
> 
> Das alles kann man sehen wie man will. Die Gesetzeslage ist eindeutig und dannach *mußte* der Fisch von Ossi entnommen werden. |rolleyes
> Damit will ich nicht gesagt haben, daß einem der Fisch nicht aus den Händen "gleiten" kann!!! |rolleyes
> 
> @ Ossi, #h
> 
> nimm`s also nicht zu ernst. #d
> 
> Und nun allen noch viel Petri! #h


 

|good:


----------



## sillomat

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So! Jetzt mal wieder ne Fangmeldung... Gestern früh Punkt 9. Ca. 60 cm und geschätzte 2,5 kg. Aber braune Backen... Ist mir aus der Hand gerutscht Des weiteren heut morgen kurz vor neun einen netten Anfasser. Mein Kollegen neben mir eine Dublette als Nachläufer und eine schöne blanke 61 iger. Ansonsten Natur pur! Robben vor Rügens Küste!

Gruss an Gallus. 

Wir fangen die dicksten;-)


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> #d#d#d
> 
> Dann schau doch einfach mal in die Küstenfischereiordnung von M-V nach. |bigeyes
> Dort wurde der Fisch gefangen.
> 
> Und siehe da, es gibt in M-V eine Schonzeit für Mefo und ein Mindestmaß!!! Dat war`s.
> Nix mit braun oder so.
> Ist nicht wie in S-H!!! |bigeyes
> 
> Das alles kann man sehen wie man will. Die Gesetzeslage ist eindeutig und dannach *mußte* der Fisch von Ossi entnommen werden. |rolleyes
> Damit will ich nicht gesagt haben, daß einem der Fisch nicht aus den Händen "gleiten" kann!!! |rolleyes
> 
> @ Ossi, #h
> 
> nimm`s also nicht zu ernst. #d
> 
> Und nun allen noch viel Petri! #h
> 
> Nachtrag:  Hier der Link dazu:
> 
> *http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/gesetze/gesetze.htm#küfo*


Genauso siehts aus und da er zudem nicht wusste was er da einpackt ,dachte wohl eher an einen kranken Fisch und auch schon sagte das so etwas nicht noch mal passiert denke ich gibt es keinen Grund hier jemanden anzuprangern.Gruß von dem der gelegentlich auch ganz glitschige Finger hat und ein paar eigene Mindestmaße die teils weit über dem gesetzlichen liegen Andreas


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

wieder zurück von der küste...

Wann: 24.3.10 von 7.00 - 12.00uhr 
Wo: DK / Als
Wetter: super sonnenaufgang danach zog es sich wieder zu,             wind aus S - SW
Womit: Fliege natürlich 
Was: 1x nachläufer, sonnst die ganze zeit nichts  keinen         einzigen anfasser :c
Warum: weil es einfach mal wieder sein musste.


bei so einem schönen Angeltag keinen einzigen Anfasser.... ich denke das das Wasser hier oben einfach noch zu kalt ist... oder muss ich anfangen an mir selbst zu zweifeln#c.
Hoffentlich wird es nächstes mal besser, denn beim dritten ansitz muss es ja mal klappen mit dem silber... 

Allen anderen Fängern ein Dickes Petri...


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ Ossi

ICh muss da nur sagen: Unwissenheit ist keine Entschuldigung, auch Du hast wohl eine Sportfischer-Prüfung abgelegt oder..?
Ein Petri sage ich Dir aber doch " Petri "
und bei der nächsten Übergewichtigen Trutte weist Du ja bescheid nech..!
Also Kopf hoch und wieder ran an die Küste, denn da schwimmt noch ne 90ziger mit meinen Namen drauf.:g


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Leute, so langsam reicht es doch, oder?
Er sagte, dass er es nicht wusste.
Außerdem: Unwissenheit ist keine Entschuldigung.
Was ist das denn bitte für ein Schwachsinn mit diesem Hintergrund?
Er hat sich für nichts zu entschuldigen, es war nur Rechtsmäßig was er getan hat, weil es theoretisch verboten wäre, den Fisch zu releasen.
Was natürlich nicht heißt, dass ich ihn nicht zurück gesetzt hätte.

Ach ja, ich fahr Samstag nach DK Trutten ärgern.
4 Tage, und ich MUSS ne 60er fangen.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Forellenjäger 1

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

eine braune, ist doch nicht schlimm, schimpft lieber über die berufsfischer.#q was die als beifang aus dem wasser ziehen ist nie auf der theke zu sehen#c. und falls sich jemand fragt woher ich das weiß, ich habe mal in einer fischfabrik gearbeitet und was da an beifängen mit in der kiste war hätten manche angler gerne in der pfanne.#a


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So, nun ist alles gesagt und wir haben uns alle wieder lieb. :l

Ist ja schliesslich der Fängetrööt hier, und außerhalb Kiels ist die Winterpause ja auch schon vorbei #h.

Gruß,

RM


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

SO!!!! NU IS GUT!!!!! Das hier ist ein FANG-TRÖÖT und keine öffentliche Hinrichtung! Es haben jetzt alle Ihren Senf dazu gegeben und gut. ICH HAB ES VERSTANDEN!!!

Also ab an die Küste....mein Internet sagt für Boltenhagen 3,8°C ....Es wird heiss Leute....

@ Mefohunter

DANKE!!!!


----------



## Forellenjäger 1

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Fängt man am Wohlenberger Wiek auch mefo;+? Wäre schön wenn mir jemand antworten würde der dort schon mal eine gefangen hat.|laola:


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ü-60 vom Weekend...







SH-Ost, Insider kennen den Ort...


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Frag mal den MEFOHUNTER84...Der fängt da als einziger welche...


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> @ Ossi
> 
> ICh muss da nur sagen: Unwissenheit ist keine Entschuldigung, auch Du hast wohl eine Sportfischer-Prüfung abgelegt oder..?
> Ein Petri sage ich Dir aber doch " Petri "
> und bei der nächsten Übergewichtigen Trutte weist Du ja bescheid nech..!
> Also Kopf hoch und wieder ran an die Küste, denn da schwimmt noch ne 90ziger mit meinen Namen drauf.:g


 

deine 90er lass ich dann bestimmt wieder schwimmen....|rolleyes


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Natürlich kann man in der Wohlenberger Wick Mefos fangen! 

Und....  NEIN, nicht nur ich fange dort "gelegentlich" Mefos!  #h


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ist jemand von Euch nächste Woche in der Rostocker Ecke unterwegs? Lehrling sucht Meister.

Nee ernsthaft, wenn jemand geht, würde ich vielleicht mal dazukommen und was abgucken...angeln kann ich, aber halt bisher nicht auf Mefos...


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ Ossi

so wie der Fisch aussieht haste ihn wohl eher erlöst !


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Na darauf hatte ich doch schon gewartet #q
War ja nur ne Frage der Zeit bis hier wieder so´ne SCH3I$$3 abgeht...
Back 2 Topic

Heute 7:30- 10:30 im "Osten" SH`s: NIX
Heute 11:00-14:30 im "WESTEN" SH´s 4 Bisse im Wasser stehend
ein Aussteiger, 3 gelandet (ca 40 BLANK, ca 45 BLANK, ca 50 BRAUN und SCHLAUCH)
direkt im Flachwasser noch ein "Schiff" buckeln sehen  |bigeyes,mehrfach vom Strand angeworfen, reingehämmert|bigeyes, leider nicht den Anschlag durchbekommen...#q
Schätze den Fisch auf ca 70 und BLANK :c

Nun ja, es kann nicht jeden Abend MeFo zu Essen geben ...

Greetz |wavey:

Mirco


----------



## ~JoJo~

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

#hKann Dein Verhalten absolut verstehen, denn ich hätte den Hungerhaken auch mitgenommen, was nicht heißt, dass ich generell braune Fische mitnehme.
Am Sonntag habe ich eine pralle dicke noch leicht gebräunte 60er Trutte wieder zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Mr. B

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Tach zusammen!
Mal ne Frage. Bin in Sachen Meerforelle Neuling. 
Will die Tage hier auf Rügen mal los ziehen. Werde mit ner geflochtenen Schnur mein Glück versuchen. 
Brauche ich ein Vorfach oder nicht? Wenn ja was für eins? Würde mich über ein paar Tipps freuen. 
Schon mal danke!!!
Gruß Boris


----------



## Ostseestipper

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@Forellenjäger 1: Na klar fängt man in der W.-Wiek Forellen :a 

@OssiHWI: Kopf hoch, alles wird gut. #h Rechtlich nichts falsch gemacht und sogar was draus gelernt. Ging mir am Anfang auch so .... und den meisten Anderen bestimmt auch. Viele haben es bloß schon vergessen.

@Mefohunter: ... haben wir uns nicht vor kurzem über so etwas unterhalten ... |kopfkrat
|good:


Seid nett zueinander  .... geht fischen.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hi Boris, #h

zwingend notwendig ist ein Monovorfach zwar nicht, aber ich würde Dir dennoch eines empfehlen.
Idealerweise wählst Du FC (Fluorcarbon) Schnur.
Begründung:
Monofile Schnur ist um ein vielfaches abriebsfester, als geflochtene Schnur. FC Schnur ist zusätzlich im Wasser kaum zu sehen. Außerdem besitzt monofile Schnur einen gewissen Dehnungsgrad. Du solltest aber die Rute nicht zu steif wählen, da die Meerforelle ein "relatives" weiches Maul hat. Bei "Schüttelbewegungen" oder Sprüngen ist dann die Meerforelle schnell wieder vom Haken los. |rolleyes

Ich hoffe, Dir konnte damit geholfen werden. |rolleyes

Ich wünsche Dir viel Petri bei der Tour.
P.S. Und denke an die "nadelscharfen" Haken und an einen grooooßen Kescher!  #h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ Mr B...



zahni173 schrieb:


> ...guggst du: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=104906


 

Benutzt doch bitte mal die Suchfunktion... :m
Denn dieses hier ist immernoch ein Fangtröööt :g


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> @Forellenjäger 1: Na klar fängt man in der W.-Wiek Forellen :a
> 
> @OssiHWI: Kopf hoch, alles wird gut. #h Rechtlich nichts falsch gemacht und sogar was draus gelernt. Ging mir am Anfang auch so .... und den meisten Anderen bestimmt auch. Viele haben es bloß schon vergessen.
> 
> @Mefohunter: ... haben wir uns nicht vor kurzem über so etwas unterhalten ... |kopfkrat
> |good:
> 
> 
> Seid nett zueinander  .... geht fischen.




Yep, genau! |rolleyes #h

Und morgen geht`s ane Kyst!  :m


----------



## Mr. B

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ Mefohunter: Danke

@ Boot Angler: entspann Dich! Bin ja schon weg!


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Komme gerade zurück vom Geheimstrand. Da kann man auch Achterbahn fahren. Alles trübe und braun und damit meinte ich jetzt nicht die Fische. #d


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute 15 - 17.30 Uhr
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: Ich
Wind: SO 2-3 Wasser trüb, 20 cm Sicht
Womit: Hansen Fight 21g
Wie Groß: 58cm, 57 cm, 50 cm
Warum: hatte was gut zu machen.....


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Mr. B schrieb:


> @ Mefohunter: Danke
> 
> @ Boot Angler: entspann Dich! Bin ja schon weg!


 
#d|krach:

Petri den anderen Fängern, bei mir ist morgen wahrscheinlich erstmal ne Zwangspause, meine bessere Hälfte hat Geburtstag...


----------



## Mr. B

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> #d|krach:
> 
> Petri den anderen Fängern, bei mir ist morgen wahrscheinlich erstmal ne Zwangspause, meine bessere Hälfte hat Geburtstag...


 
Friede?:m


----------



## Forellenjäger 1

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

*Ein dickes Petri OssiHWI, denn war dein nachmittag erfolgreich.:vik:#r#v#v*

Allen anderen Fängern auch ein Petri.:m:m


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Forellenjäger 1 schrieb:


> *Ein dickes Petri OssiHWI, denn war dein nachmittag erfolgreich.:vik:#r#v#v*
> 
> Allen anderen Fängern auch ein Petri.:m:m


 
Ich konnte nicht klagen....Morgen wird erstmal ne schöpferische Pause eingelegt. Und die Kamera trocken gelegt, die heute schonmal anbaden war....:c


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin,ich war heute auf Rügen unterwegs....uuunnndddd 51cm in silber! Das ist ja eigendlich ganz schön,aber ich musste mit ansehen wie ein netter Angelkollege ne richtig geile 71iger|bigeyes|rolleyes!!! gezogen hat!!!! Und dann hat er mir erzählt das er heute morgen ne ganz wunderbare 70iger gezogen hat....und ich glaube dem Kollegen#h:g.Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe macht er auf Rügen Urlaub und war schon ein paar Tage ohne Erfolg und dann das.Jedenfalls hab ich mich sehr für ihn gefreut und bin nächste Woche wieder da#h!!!Übrigens gebissen haben seine auf Gno 20gr.sw/rt bei ablandigem Wind und 2 Grad Wassertemperatur;+.Was hab ich heute wieder gelernt...so richtige Regeln gibts beim Mefoangeln nicht;+:g#d!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

hallo leute 
heute habe ich eine fangmeldung mit bild bekommen :c:c:calle festhalten #q#q bitte nicht umfallen 
in 3 std 
84cm 89cm 93cm :c:c:cder helle wahnsinn 
lg andre


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

#rdavon kann man träumen....


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute
> heute habe ich eine fangmeldung mit bild bekommen :c:c:calle festhalten #q#q bitte nicht umfallen
> in 3 std
> 84cm 89cm 93cm :c:c:cder helle wahnsinn
> lg andre


Zeig mal!!!#h:g|bigeyes!!!


----------



## locotus

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Alter Falter doch wohl nicht vom Strand aus


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

hallo 
vom strand aus und die ersten herings netze sind da lg andre


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo
> vom strand aus und die ersten herings netze sind da lg andre


Wir wollen das auch mal sehen|bigeyes|bigeyes:l|rolleyes:m!!!


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

ich glaub wenn mir das passiert wäre, hätte ich wohl die Watbüx vollgemacht vor Freude.....


----------



## bulldog81

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ein Petri an alle
Ich wahr heute in der FL-Förde unterwegs.
Ich hatte 6schöne Mefos,aber leider unter massig oder
noch braun.wahr aber trozdemmmm schön.

Mfg.Ingo


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Na darauf hatte ich doch schon gewartet #q
> War ja nur ne Frage der Zeit bis hier wieder so´ne SCH3I$$3 abgeht...
> Back 2 Topic
> 
> 
> Greetz |wavey:
> 
> Mirco



Moin,

von mir auch ein "Petri Heil" an alle Fänger und ich melde ich mal ab bis zum "Sommerloch".|rolleyes:m

Wir sehen uns am Wasser.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch "tight lines", wie Hemmingway es ausdrückte und eine erfolgreiche Saison 2010!!! an den Stränden der Ostsee.

Beste Grüße Stephan #h


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Wir wollen das auch mal sehen|bigeyes|bigeyes:l|rolleyes:m!!!


Wo denn nu;+???


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute
> heute habe ich eine fangmeldung mit bild bekommen :c:c:calle festhalten #q#q bitte nicht umfallen
> in 3 std
> 84cm 89cm 93cm :c:c:cder helle wahnsinn
> lg andre



Dann zeig mal  :g


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute
> heute habe ich eine fangmeldung mit bild bekommen :c:c:calle festhalten #q#q bitte nicht umfallen
> in 3 std
> 84cm 89cm 93cm :c:c:cder helle wahnsinn
> lg andre



Will ich sehen


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute
> heute habe ich eine fangmeldung mit bild bekommen :c:c:calle festhalten #q#q bitte nicht umfallen
> in 3 std
> 84cm 89cm 93cm :c:c:cder helle wahnsinn
> lg andre





Komm...mach #v zeig her  :z


----------



## Buschangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> #d|krach:
> 
> Petri den anderen Fängern, bei mir ist morgen wahrscheinlich erstmal ne Zwangspause, meine bessere Hälfte hat Geburtstag...



Als wenn Dich das vom Angeln abhält,Mirco!!!
Will Samstag u. Sonntag auch mal mein Glück versuchen.
Vieleicht klappt es ja mit der "Ersten" in diesem Jahr.:m|kopfkrat


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Andre #h
Wo sind den die Bilder?
Wir haben noch nicht den 1. April


----------



## mcrae

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: 24.03.2010
Wo: Mittelstrand
Wer: ich
Wind: SO 2-3
Womit: Wobbler, Blinker
Wie Groß: -0-
Warum: weil ich endlich mal los wollte und meine erste Mefo fangen wollte...

War ein schöner Nachmittag am Wasser, leider ohne Fisch...


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann:Heute von 5.30-11Uhr
Wo:zwischen Boltenhagen und Rügen|supergri
Gefangene Fische: 4   , entnommen 2x (48cm,54cm) 1x <45cm schwimmt wieder 1x >45cm ich denke ein Absteigender ist mir nach einem  Foto im Wasser leider aus der Hand gerutscht 
außerderdem hab ich eine ganz digge um die 70cm nach 5min Drill verloren(die hat beim ersten run erst mal ganz gemütlich 30 40meter schnur gegen die straffe Bremse abgezogen)  und hatte noch etwa 5 Bisse bei denen aber keiner hängen blieb 
Köder:bebleiter Snap 20gr und meine selbstgetüddelte  Fliege 
Wasser:3°C
Wind:1-2 SO
warum:Ein Mann muss  tun was ein Mann eben tun muss 

 Langsam gewinne ich meinem 2.Bandscheibenvorfall auch eine positive Seite ab hab zwar keine Kohle da seit 4Monaten Krankgeschrieben aber dafür jede Menge Zeit für die Mefos mein
Arzt hat mir lange Spaziergänge empfohlen und die mach ich jetzt.War das 2. mal dieses Jahr los und hab 3Fische in der Truhe viel besser kanns nicht werden , vieleicht etwas grösser|rolleyes Hier noch ein paar Bilders


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Petri euch allen 

Ich will Samstag und Sonntag wieder angreifen, obwohl ich eig mein Motorrad auseinander schrauben müsste..:-/


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Als wenn Dich das vom Angeln abhält,Mirco!!!
> Will Samstag u. Sonntag auch mal mein Glück versuchen.
> Vieleicht klappt es ja mit der "Ersten" in diesem Jahr.:m|kopfkrat


 Tja und so kam es dann auch...
Habe heute meine Frau, einen Liegestuhl, mein MeFo Grödel und ein Picnic eingepackt und bin mit meiner süßen an den Strand...
Ganz uneigennützig natürlich...
Leider gab es (wie sollte es anders sein) heute seit langem mal wieder einen Schneider"Tag"... Nun gut, war auch nur 2 Stunden im Wasser aber ich hatte eigentlich mit nem Fisch gerechnet...
Hatte kurz 2 Fische buckeln sehen, angeworfen und einen Stubser kassiert, konnte aber den Fisch trotz mehrerer Spinstops und Twitches nicht zum richtigen Biss  verleiten...

Nun ja, morgen gehts weiter...

Greetz

Mirco

PS: Bohne du SACK, wo sind die Fotos???|krach:


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Andre, das waren bestimmt 3 Hornis und Du hast die Mail nicht richtig gelesen |supergri, nur die cm-Angaben


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin moin!
War auch endlich mal wieder los!

Wann: Gestern und Heute (24.03 und 25.03)
Wo: Hohenfelde
Wer: Ich 
Wind: 3-4 S/W-S/O
Womit: Blinker und Wobbler
Wasser: ca 3 grad
Was / wie groß: 7 mal Mefo
4 mal recht lütt (ca. 35-40 cm)
2 mal 50 cm für die Pfanne
1 mal ca 65 cm aber noch leicht braun also schnell wieder zurück

Sonstiges: Etliche Anfasser, Nachläufer und buckelnde Fische gesehen. Zwei super Tage, leider mal wieder keine Kamera dabei gehabt aber das wird mir nächstes mal sicherlich nicht passieren.

Gruß Lasse


----------



## fusionator

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

wo bist den gewesen auf rügen ich war gestern bei lohme bin aber leider schneider geblieben will morgen aber noch mal los

ps schl.wetterangler


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Also ich war in Hohenfelde in S-H.
Da geht momentan echt die Post ab aber leider sehr viele kleine.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

hallo leute 
es gibt keine bilder verbot #caber heute die nächste bombe 85cm von ein guten kollegen ich hoffe der postet den fisch hier noch |supergri und den auf fliege lg andre


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute
> es gibt keine bilder verbot #caber heute die nächste bombe 85cm von ein guten kollegen ich hoffe der postet den fisch hier noch |supergri und den auf fliege lg andre


Ohne Bilder ist das immer so eine Sache;+|rolleyes:g!!!Gruß vom Fischland!!! Ps.ich habe heute 8Mefos filetiert........waren aber vom heimischen Fischer für unsere lieben Restaurantgäste#h.Was soll ich sagen, die hingen alle im Netz gleich hinter dem Buhnenkopf! Nur eine hatte einen dicken Hering im Magen die anderen waren völlig leer|bigeyes!!!


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute
> es gibt keine bilder verbot #caber heute die nächste bombe 85cm von ein guten kollegen ich hoffe der postet den fisch hier noch |supergri und den auf fliege lg andre


 


Ach andre.......#d
bin jetzt echt traurig.....

Ps.: Wallnau steigt#v


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hier ist die 85er von heute... geschätzte 6kg mindestens





Auf Fliege gefangen|supergri
Und ich hab sie wieder zurück gesetzt, weil man ihr das Laichgeschäft doch angesehen hat.


----------



## rafi86

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hab mal ne frage! Bin ein total unerfahrener Meeresangler!
Aber ich fahr über Ostern nach Juist! 
Kann mir jemand was dazu sagen ob man da auch MeFo fangen kann oder was da sonst an den Haken geht bzw gehen kann?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petrie @ Bellyboater... so´n Teil habe ich vor 2 Wochen verloren 

Greetz


----------



## Boddenangler27

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Schönes Ding Bellyboater und fettes Petri :m


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

auch von mir !!! :m


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Dickes Petri auch von mir mit Fliege und zurückgesetzt Respekt:m:m:m


----------



## sunny

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Petrie @ Bellyboater... so´n Teil habe ich vor 2 Wochen verloren



Ist doch nicht so schlimm, hättest sie doch eh wieder schwimmen lassen  |supergri.


@Bellyboater
Nen dickes Petri Heil.


Warum wohne ich nur so weit von der Küste weg :c?


----------



## Mr. B

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So! War gestern und heute morgens jeweils für etwas 2 Stunden im Wasser. Aber ausser dem hier: 



(Sonnenaufgang)

gab es leider nichts. 
Schön war es trotzdem.

Schönen Tag allen zusammen. 

Gruß Boris


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Gunnar Dickes Petri zur Bombe!!!

Kann dieses WE auch endlich mal wieder los!!


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Tja ich war gestern mit Jörg auch mal wieder los.  

Wann: 24.03.2010
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wer: Jörg und ich
Wind: SO 2-3
Womit: Blinker
Wie Groß: von "Untermaßig" bis 51 cm, insgesamt 11 Fische
Warum: weil wir Zeit hatten und as Wetter einfach traumhaft war.


Egal wo wir standen, die Grönis waren schon da.  

Das Verhalten der Kleinen war sehr unterschiedlich. Von "Hammerbiß" bis Köder anstupsen und verfolgen bis zur Rutenspitze war alles dabei. 
Gleiche Ecke hat einen Tag zuvor Fische bis 10 Pfund "bereitgehalten"!  

Das angeln auf die Grönländer ist nicht jedermanns Sache. Aber wie gesagt, die Lütten waren einfach überall. Kann man vorher natürlich nicht wissen. 

Nachdem Jörg seine 7. Lütte hatte, war ich "endlich" dran. 3x Lütte. Die Hälfte der Fische wäre in S-H maßig gewesen, aber eben nicht in M-V. Die 8. von Jörg hatte dann "wenigstens" 51 cm und trat mit ihm die Heimreise an.


Ach ja.

Und ein dickes  *Petri*  an die anderen glücklichen Fänger!


----------



## rouvi

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri an alle,

ich will gleich noch los... mit blech und belly.... wo hab ich wohl die besten chancen? Weißenhaus (wo da genau? am Sperrzaun der Bundeswehr?), Dahmeshöved, Timmendorf? Bliesdorf, Grömitz?

Wäre supi, wenn nochn Post kommt, in ner guten Stunde gehts los

lg
rouvi


----------



## Allerkanal09

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hallo an alle, und erst einmal ein riesendickes Petri an alle glücklichen Fänger, und viel Glück an die, die es noch nicht so sehr hatten|supergri

Fahre Morgen mit Bruder und Vater für eine Woche nach Langeland, ein bisschen die Mefos ärgern, werde dann mal berichten.

So, viele Grüße noch an die MeFo-Gemeinde#h


----------



## hummerpaule

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Sehr schöner Fisch!!
Petri Heil und danke fürs zurücksetzen....sehe leider immer wieder Angler die wirklich jede Meerforelle mitnehmen...;-(
Gruß Peer


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute 10 - 12 uhr
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: Ich und ca. 15 - 20 andere im Wasser und 5 Boote
Wind: von Wind kann keine Rede gewesen sein (Ententeich)
Womit: Blech
Wie Groß: *------
*Warum: Mir war mal so
Wasser: glasklar

Ich hätte ja nie im Leben gedacht, dass an einem Freitag da so ein Auflauf stattfindet. Aber egal wo man hinkam, einer war schon mindestens im Wasser. Damit hätte ich morgen eigentlich erst gerechnet, aber die Idee hatten heute wohl so einige. Nachdem ich dann bei einem Wurf mit ansehen musste, wie mein Hansen Fight ins Wasser plumste und dort auch blieb, hatte ich die Lust verloren. Beim Wurf ist der Schnurfangbügel zurückgeklappt und die Schnur hat sich geteilt. Eigentlich steh ich nicht auf diese Art der Umweltverschmutzung, aber zum Tauchen ist es mir auch noch zu frisch. Zu allem Überfluss hatte ich natürlich keine neuen Wirbel mit bei, also Abbruch....Bis dahin aber absolut keinen Kontakt. Habe mit jemandem gesprochen, der meinte, dass für ne halbe Stunde Fisch da war und dann war wieder Ende:v....Mein schöner Hansen Fight.:c:c:c


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin Leute,

dickes Petri an alle Fänger und vor allem der 85er|bigeyes.
Sehr schön, dass sie wieder schwimmt#6#6.


Melde mich hier dann mal für 5 Tage ab, DK kleiner Belt Trutten ärgern.
Ich hoffe euch von der Ü60 berichten zu können.


Bis dahin,

Jan Peter


----------



## saza

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> dickes Petri an alle Fänger und vor allem der 85er|bigeyes.
> Sehr schön, dass sie wieder schwimmt#6#6.
> 
> 
> Melde mich hier dann mal für 5 Tage ab, DK kleiner Belt Trutten ärgern.
> Ich hoffe euch von der Ü60 berichten zu können.
> 
> 
> Bis dahin,
> 
> Jan Peter



Nö JP, 
dass wird nix werden. Ich werde das zu verhindern wissen. Du machst erst mal schön Küchendienst.|supergri


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri an alle Fänger und *Respect for releasing* @ bellybooter !


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Jo Männers heute morgen ab 7:00 im Westen im Wasser gestanden, dort noch DR KOMIXX getroffen (hier noch mal ein Moin, war nett mit dir  )
Während der DR kurz zum Auto ging hatte ich zuerst einen Biss vergeigt, beim nächsten Wurf wurde die Trutte aber "verhaftet".
Sie biss auf die Springer Fliege am Liftsystem, leider haute sie sich den Drilling des Blinkers beim "Liften" so in die Kiemen das beim Drill ein Kiemenbogen einriss und sie sehr stark blutete so das ich den fisch mit 52cm entnehmen musste obwohl er zwar Blank aber immer noch sehr schlank war...
gegen Mittag sind wir dann von der WESTCOAST zur EASTCOAST rübergewechselt und siehe da einer der ersten Würfe entschneiderte den DR, kurz darauf hatte ich 2-3mal ne Doublette als Nachläufer, einer der dreisten Grönis wurde ein paar Würfe später dann kurzzum Knutschen aus dem Wasser genommen :l

Das war´s denn aber heute auch...
SCH3I$$ Wetterumschwung...

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Windmaster

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri Gunnar, wirklich toller Fisch !

War heute mit Ines in der Neustädter Bucht unterwegs.
Uhrzeit : 10Uhr-15Uhr
Wasser : kalt, ententeich und glasklar
Fisch : eine von ca. 30cm 
Köder : Falkfisch Thor blau/silber


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri an die Fänger,vorallem an Gunnar!!!!


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Windmaster schrieb:


> Petri Gunnar, wirklich toller Fisch !
> 
> War heute mit Ines in der Neustädter Bucht unterwegs.
> Uhrzeit : 10Uhr-15Uhr
> Wasser : kalt, ententeich und glasklar
> Fisch : eine von ca. 30cm
> Köder : Falkfisch Thor blau/silber


 
Dann ward ihr das also? Der mit der Fliegenrute und dem Nikotinentzug, #h


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Gunnar #h
Großes Petri vor allem,dass die Mefo wieder schwimmen darf


----------



## Windmaster

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Jupp  #h





Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Dann ward ihr das also? Der mit der Fliegenrute und dem Nikotinentzug, #h


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri an alle die heute mehr Erfolg hatten als ich....Aber ich werd mich morgen wohl bei dem Sauwetter auch wieder an die Küste stellen!!! Versuch macht klug!!!#q


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wie sieht es wettertechnisch in SH aus? Laut meinem Radar regnet es bei euch schon????


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Wie sieht es wettertechnisch in SH aus? Laut meinem Radar regnet es bei euch schon????


Hier ist noch alles trocken.


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

es ist aber kräftig wasser im Anmarsch....#d


----------



## Wildshark

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Fängt langsam an mit dem Naß von oben!!

Ach ja heute morgen Neustädter Bucht eine mit 42 cm!!
Aber sie schwimmt wieder!

Petri an alle Fänger!!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

:gNoch einer fragen :g sauber gunnar lg andre


----------



## surfer93

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger und vor allem An Bellyboarter zum Traumfisch

Wann: 26.03.2010 17.00-18.30Uhr
Wo: Kieler Bucht
Wer: mein Vater und ich
Wind: erst so gut wie ncihts, dann auffrischend
Womit: Blinker
Wie Groß: ---
Warum: Weil wir vor dem Wetterumschwung nochmal eine fangen wollten...

Unser Plan ist leider nciht aufgegangen... Trotzdem war es mal wieder eine schöne Zeit am Wasser, wenn auch ohne Fisch.
Vllt. gehts nächste Woche nochmal los, dannach aber erstmal eine Woche Pause, da ich dann in Dänemark an der Nordsee bin...


Gruß Tim


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: 26.03.2010 15-17Uhr
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wer: ich und weitere 10-12angler
Wind: so'n büschen umlaufend und eher ein laues lüftchen
Womit: Blinker grün/weiß
Wie Groß: ca. 43, 48 und 65cm
Warum: fischstäbchen sind alle

alle fische haben einen klasse drill geliefert, mit mehreren sprüngen und allem was dazu gehört...die untermaßige schwimmt natürlich wieder, der 65er hätten ein halbes kilo herring gut getan...nicht vom bild des blinkers verwirren lassen. war nur grade beim fototermin am band.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

:mSauber Petri Heil zu den silberbarren :mlg andre


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri Heil. Das is nen ordentliches Abendbrot....


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: 26.03.2010 13-17Uhr
Wo: S.H.
Wer: Ich und Stefan08
Wind: Ententeich laues findchen
Womit: Ich alles was die Box her gab/ Stefan Fliege
Wie Groß:Ich geschneidert/Stefan ??cm
Warum: weil das wetter am we schlechter wird

Geiler Tag:m stefan hat ne schöne 65-70cm mefo im drill verloren... die gute biss ganze zehn meter vor ihm hatte ne schöne figur gemacht mit divers sprüngen und alles was da zu gehört|bigeyes... kurz vorm landen hat sie es sich doch anders überlegt und hat an der kopf schüttel krankheit gelitten#q sie lag schon an der oberfläche auf der seite und dann peng fliege raus:c.. naja schade aber dann war sie noch nicht soweit|supergri...


----------



## rouvi

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hey ihr und petri an die Fänger. Wir waren gestern auch mal los...

Wann: 26.03.2010 13.00-18.00Uhr
Wo: Bliesdorf
Wer: Ich und ein Kumpel, beide vom Bellyboot
Wind: erst so gut wie ncihts, dann auffrischend
Womit: Blinker und Springer
Was: ja... 2 Dorsche und ein Knurrhahn.... Alles direkt nach dem eintreffen des Blinkers gebissen...
Warum: Weil wir den ersten Fisch des Jahres fangen wollten 
Die Dorsche waren maßig und liegen im Kühlschrank... eigentlich hatten wirs aber auf die Mefos abgesehn.... Schätze nächste Woche gehts nochmal los, dann hoffentlich mit nehr Glück

Lg
Rouvi


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: heute
Wo: Kieler Innenförde
Wer: Ich
Wind: erst Eng Teng Teich, dann Hackte es
Womit: Fliege und Blech
Was: 3 x 30 / 38 / 40 
Warum: Weil wir alle bekloppt sind 


Moin Jungs und Mädels,

Mich trieb es heute Morgen ebenfalls in der kalten Dämmerung ans Wasser, um endlich den ersehnten fetten Frühjahrsüberspringer zu verhaften. Dort angekommen konnte ich bereits beim 5. Wurf einen Grönländer auf Polarmagnus überlisten. Es folgten noch 2 weitere in den nächsten 5 Minuten, und da alle Fische zwischen 30 und 40 cm groß waren und ich ja nicht zum Zwergenverangeln gekommen war, stellte ich meine Taktik um und montierte eine Weitwurfgranate mit Springerfliege, um ins etwas tiefere Wasser zu gelangen. Nach einer Viertelstunde bekam ich einen Biss in der Sinkphase, den ich aber nicht verwerten konnte. Dann noch einmal einen fetten Mittfünfziger als Nachläufer bis vor die Rutenspitze, der im Absinken dann auch noch einmal die Fliege attakierte, dummerweise jedoch blind danebenlangte. So blieb also ein spannender, unerwartet kalter Morgen am Wasser und ein warmer Kaffee zu Hause. Gruß & Petri an die anderen Fänger,

Reverend Gröni


PS Andre, Fischigste aller Bohnen, das waren die ersten auf Deine Polarmagnus! :m


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Wann: heute
> Wo: Kieler Innenförde
> Wer: Ich
> Wind: erst Eng Teng Teich, dann Hackte es
> Womit: Fliege und Blech
> Was: 3 x 30 / 38 / 40
> Warum: Weil wir alle bekloppt sind
> 
> 
> Moin Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> Mich trieb es heute Morgen ebenfalls in der kalten Dämmerung ans Wasser, um endlich den ersehnten fetten Frühjahrsüberspringer zu verhaften. Dort angekommen konnte ich bereits beim 5. Wurf einen Grönländer auf Polarmagnus überlisten. Es folgten noch 2 weitere in den nächsten 5 Minuten, und da alle Fische zwischen 30 und 40 cm groß waren und ich ja nicht zum Zwergenverangeln gekommen war, stellte ich meine Taktik um und montierte eine Weitwurfgranate mit Springerfliege, um ins etwas tiefere Wasser zu gelangen. Nach einer Viertelstunde bekam ich einen Biss in der Sinkphase, den ich aber nicht verwerten konnte. Dann noch einmal einen fetten Mittfünfziger als Nachläufer bis vor die Rutenspitze, der im Absinken dann auch noch einmal die Fliege attakierte, dummerweise jedoch blind danebenlangte. So blieb also ein spannender, unerwartet kalter Morgen am Wasser und ein warmer Kaffee zu Hause. Gruß & Petri an die anderen Fänger,
> 
> Reverend Gröni
> 
> 
> PS Andre, Fischigste aller Bohnen, das waren die ersten auf Deine Polarmagnus! :m


na mein süssen 
auch dir ein fettes petri :mhast du den 3 wenigstens mein name auffen arsch gestempelt lg andre 
morgen bin ich drann #:#:


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: 26.03., 16-18 Uhr
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wer: Ich und ein Kumpel und natürlich noch ein paar andere, die da im Wasser standen
Wind: NW 1-3
Womit: Blech
Wie Groß: ------
Warum: war halt Freitag
Wasser: stellenweise etwas milchig

Tja, nicht jeder Freitag ist gleich :c


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petrie allen Fängern
@Bellyboater: sauber,schönes Ding un dat auf Fliege...das Zählt dreifach#r
die Größe und das mit der gleichen Methode ist mein erklärtes Ziel für dieses Jahr


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: 27.03. 05:15bis09:00
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wer: kraft, ich und weitere 3 patienten aus der selbsthilfegruppe
Wind: steife briese von achtern
Womit: Blinker grün/gelb
Wie Groß: ca. 39,75cm
Warum: therapiesitzung

angekommen am wasser und auf grund der uhrzeit niemanden angetroffen (ich glaube wir sind doch nich ganz dicht heiko). wasser zu anfang stark angetrübt und bis 9uhr dann glasklar. morgens gegen 6uhr dann ein trupp gröni's. als erster war ich dran, noch einen nachläufer...dann heiko 2 stück. ich mußte dann nach hause mein weibchen füttern...warte auf die fangmeldung von torpedo-tobi, der gleich losstartet. petri@all


----------



## cck

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Mahlzeit, auch ich gehöre zu den Verrückten, die heute schon kurz nach 6 Uhr am Wasser waren.

Wann: 27.03.2010
Wo: Hubertsberg
Wer: Nur ich, meinen Freunden war das zu früh.
Wind: sw 3
Womit: Snap rot/schwarz
Wie groß: 46 cm
Warum: Ist besser als ...

Kurz vor 8 Uhr habe ich meine erste Mefo des Jahres verhaften können. Ich habe paralell zum Ufer geangelt, also nicht weit draußen. Ein weiter Wurf, drei Kurbelumdrehungen und der Fisch hing am Haken. Nachdem ich den Fisch versorgt habe bin ich wieder rein ins Wasser. Erster Wurf, ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen und dann ein knalharter Biss. Leider ist der Fisch nicht hängen geblieben. Ein toller Tag. 





Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Unter der "Fuchtel" am "Tag der Meerforelle" vonR & R war ich heute an mehreren Stränden unterwegs...
NIX...

Bin mal gespannt, morgen werd ich an MEINEN Teich fahren, mal gucken ob mein Besatz noch lebt nach dem Winter und vielleicht ein paar Barsche oder Forellen verhaften.
Montag ist mal ne Pause und ab Dienstag geht´s wieder rund 

Grüße und Petri allen Fängern..


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri an alle Fänger.Aber wo ich hier lese verrückt weil um 6 am Wasser.Was seit ihr bitte für Angler das ist doch standart und nix aussergewöhnliches.


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



fantazia schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger.Aber wo ich hier lese verrückt weil um 6 am Wasser.Was seit ihr bitte für Angler das ist doch standart und nix aussergewöhnliches.



alles richtig, aber bei wassertemperaturen unter 4 grad sicher (noch) nicht nicht nötig...aber war ja auch schon um 5uhr da ; ) 

habe gerade einen anruf von meinem kumpel bekommen...6 mefo's und alles unter 45cm


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Heute morgen mal wieder los gewesen & endlich, endlich mal wieder mit richtigem Erfolg 
Hab meine erste maßige Mefo verhaften können.
Gebissen auf die gute alte Polar Magnus als Spinger montiert 

53cm hatte der kleine Silberbarren :l
http://img717.*ih.us/img717/8773/md000485.jpg
http://img38.*ih.us/img38/6097/md000480.jpg

Greetz Guido


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri, geht doch...
 lass sie dir schmecken 

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

hmm irgendwie eigenartig|kopfkrat. Für nen Samstag wurde allerdings sehr wenig Silber geborgen. 

War heute mit nem Arbeitskollegen los...beide geschneidert, ich hatte einen Nachläufer, konnte ihn aber nicht überlisten...

Vielleicht starte ich morgen nen neuen Versuch, wenn ich aus`m Bett komm.....

*Petri* an die Glücklichen......


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Heute: Wildhare + ich in Dahme/Dahmeshöved, Strecke gemacht, eine Maßige - sonst nix, kein Anfasser, kein Buckel, total tot...

Gibt's doch garnicht... ;+


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Haben wir uns dort nicht noch gesehen??

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Haben wir uns dort nicht noch gesehen??
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Mirco





Schätze mal, dass du ne Mütze getragen hast und zu 2/3 im Wasser warst - wie soll ich dich dann erkennen ???


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Freitag, 9.30-16.30 Uhr
Wo: OB Nienhagen
Wer: Ich 
Wind: erst Süd, später auf Nordost gedreht
Womit: Hansen Fight Blau-Silber
Wie Groß: 2 x ca. 40 cm, schwimmen wieder
Warum: weil ich endlich mal los wollte
Wasser: Klar, zumeist Ententeich

Haben durch einen Schwall an der Wasseroberfläche auf sich aufmerksam gemacht. Ausreichend überworfen und peng.

Beim nächsten mal melde ich ne MAßIGE #h


----------



## Belly_gaga

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin und ein digges petri an die fänger :vik:da wird mir ja ganz heiß,wenn ich die ganzen fische sehe, da muss ich an ostern unbedingt los #6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



scripophix schrieb:


> Schätze mal, dass du ne Mütze getragen hast und zu 2/3 im Wasser warst - wie soll ich dich dann erkennen ???


 
Nee, war mit meinem Kajak da und habe mich mit so manchem Unterhalten, wollte wissen ob du dabei warst...

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So,erstmal Petri an die Fänger !!!

Ich war heute auch seit langen mal wieder an der Küste.

Zusammen mit Shez hab ich von um 7-10Uhr30 erstmal an Fehmarns Nordküste und dann von um 11-13Uhr30 an Fehmarns Ostküste gefischt.
Wir haben beiden komplett abgeschneidert,wir hatten nichtmal mehr einen Anfasser...#q
Da fährt man schon seit langen endlich mal wieder los und dann sowas,obwohl die Bedingungen eigentlich echt gut waren.
Andre und seine Jungs haben wir auch noch getroffen,der wird euch noch n Fisch präsentieren können.
Freitag gehts erstmal mit Baron nach Boltenhagen mit einer Übernachtung und dann hab ich noch die ganze Woche nach Ostern frei,da muss nochmal gesilbert werden!|rolleyes


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Och Zacharias,mein Beileid.....ich hab schon gedacht das ich heut nen Sch....ß Tag erwischt habe aber da waren ja einige noch schlechter drann.
wer:ich 
wo:Börgerende bis Nienhagen-West
wann:28.03 von 8.30 - 16.00Uhr
womit : alles was die Box hergab
wind:4 aus west in Böen 5
wasser : leicht angetrübt
was: 4x Kindergarten zw.30-35cm
       1x Maßig verloren nach 10-15m Drill
       einige zaghafte Anfaser  sonst nüscht
Gebissen haben sie bis auf eine alle auf Thor 26g schwarz
Eine hab ich auf nen Spöket 18g in Barschdesign , das war meine Premiere heute ....die erste Mefo auf nen Spöket:vik:
Hab die Dinger schon 3 Jahre in meiner Box und regelmäßig mit gefischt , aber nie gefangen damit. Wollte sie eigendlich schon in die Mülltonne hauen#c
Hoffendlich wird'Ostern auf Fehmarn besser,sons krieg ich noch nen Klopfer von die lütten Mefos

Petrie an alle die heut besser drann waren


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

War heute mal wieder los!

Wann: 28.3.  6:00 Uhr - 8:30Uhr
Wo: mein Lieblingsstrand
Wer: ich alleine
Wind: 2-3 W
Womit: Flex und Stripper
Wie Groß: 38 cm zurück und 46 cm durfte mit:vik:
Warum: bin um 4:30 Uhr aufgewacht und wollte Brötchen holen

War ein super Morgen. Hatte einige Kontakte, noch zwei Aussteiger und  einen Hammer Nachläufer mit richtig Welle. Das war mal wieder einer  schöner Morgen.

Marco


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute, 15.30-17.00 Uhr
Wo: OB Nienhagen
Wer: Ich und Schwager 
Wind: Süd-West / mehr aus West
Womit: alles probiert, zuletzt 24 g Hansen Fight Blau-Silber wg. Wind
Wie Groß: pralle 50-iger nach Srüngen bei Schwager ausgestiegen, ich mehrere Anfasser, eine  gerade Maßige vorm Kescher verloren 
Warum: weil das Wetter eigentlich perfekt war
Wasser: Klar

Ab ca. 17.00 Uhr starker Regen + Westwind ca. 5 bf mit richtig fetten Wellen. Haben abgebrochen. Momentan geht was! #h


----------



## Patty

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute, 07.30-12.00 Uhr
Wo: Mein Lieblingsstrand
Wer: Ich und reichlich andere 
Wind:West 3-4
Womit: Gno 20Gramm
Wie Groß: satte 71-iger 
Warum: weil ich jetzt ne Woche Urlaub habe
Wasser: Im Uferbereich Milchsuppe, weiter draußen klar

Einfach ein geiler Morgen!
Nach gefühlten 10000 Würfen in den letzten 2 Jahren hab ich meinen ersten "Kracher" gelandet. Hammerharter Biss nach 5-6 Kurbelumdrehungen in ca. 50 Meter Entfernung, sofort gefolgt von mehreren Sprüngen. Der Fisch zeigte sich beim ersten Sprung in voller Größe und mir schoss das Adrenalin in die Blutbahnen. Was mir in den nächsten 10 Minuten alles durch den Kopf ging..., auf jeden Fall immer wieder der Gedanke, bloß nicht verlieren das Teil. Hatte die Trutte dann zwei mal kurz vorm Kescher, doch jedesmal zog Sie wieder 10, 15 Meter Schnur von meiner guten alten Stratic. Nach geschätzten 15 Minuten konnte ich die Schöne sicher keschern. Bin Stolz wie Oscar!!! Meine erste Ü70....

P.S.: Hätte gerne noch ein Foto eingestellt, bekomm die Bilder aber leider nicht vom Handy auf´n PC.


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



> Warum: bin um 4:30 Uhr aufgewacht und wollte Brötchen holen



nächstes mal holste mich ab wenn Du Brötchen holst !


----------



## Boerni85

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: fr. 26.03. und sa. 27.03
Wo: steilküste ab kiekut/ecktown
Wer: Ich, kumpel und am sa. noch ca. 25 - 30 andere ( man kam sich vor wie am forellensee 
Wind:fr. morgens nix, mittags zunehmen von der seite; sa. ne gute briese ebenfalls seitlich :q
Womit: alles was so da war
Wie Groß: fr. 38 cm, 48 cm (noch braun) 
Warum: weil ich seit 3 jahren endlich mal wieder ne mefo fangen wollte
Wasser: klar, klar, klar... 

mein kumpel hat am fr seine mefo kurz vorm kescher verloren. wäre seine erste gewesen...

nächstes woche gehts für 6 tage nach rerik. da gehts hoffentlich ähnlich weiter. vllt dann auch mal was für die pfanne.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hallo Patty 
PETRI HEIL zur ü-70 :vik:


----------



## BliWo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hallo,

bin zwar schon länger Mitglied, möchte mich jetzt auch mal "aktiv" beteiligen :vik:

War letzte Woche für 5 Tage bei unseren Dänischen Nachbarn auf der Insel Aeroe. 5 Tage Powerfischen bei schönstem Sonnenschein, voller Hoffnung auf Silber. Aber dann das Fazit: Nullnummer:c, lediglich zwei Anfasser uns ein Nachläuferin der gesamten Zeit. Seit 15 Jahren noch nie dagewesen

Insgesamt wurde auch von anderen Kollegen sehr wenig gefangen, größter (gesehene) Fisch war eine blitzblanke Ü70 mit 3,7 kg. 

Und dann die Fangmeldungen von unserer Küste...

Kann nur besser werden!! 

Martin


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hallo Leute 
wie z zander schon sagte andre wird was posten #647cm 
und die schönheit hatte 2 tangläufer in magen 
fliege Woolybugger in PINK :vikink geht immer 



	

		
			
		

		
	
lg andre


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> wie z zander schon sagte andre wird was posten #647cm
> und die schönheit hatte 2 tangläufer in magen
> fliege Woolybugger in PINK :vikink geht immer
> Anhang anzeigen 131339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lg andre


 

Petri du "Kinderschänder"  :q *scherz*

Hast du dir verdient, vor allem aufdeinen Fussel


----------



## Newflyfisher

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute 8-15:30
Wo: Boltenhagener Ecke
Wer: Ich, Locotus und ca. 20 andere Verrückte
Wind: von Mau bis 4 sw
Womit: Hansen...
Wie Groß: 4 Anfasser, 2 Nachläufer, 1 Aussteiger und 1 Granate 72 cm knapp 4 kg:vikMageninhalt 2 Heringe)
Warum: weil der Tripp schon lange geplant war
Wasser: Klar

Die Bisse haben sich bei locotus und mir relativ gleich verteilt.
Leider konnte locotus keinen Biss verwerten. 
Eigentlich ging es ganz gut los. Keine 10 Min. gefischt, Biss, kurzer Drill, einmal sich gezeigt, gewälzt, zum Abschied gewunken und zisch kam der Blinker#q
Danach folgten mehrere Bisse und locotus konnte eine Silberne hinter seinem Fight erblicken. Aber Nö...
Bis Mittag tat sich bei uns nichts mehr. Kurze Stärkung, auf zu runde 2.
Ca. eine halbe Stunde später SUPERGAU. Rutenbruch bei locotus#c

Fast zeitgleich Donnerschlag in meiner Rute und der Tanz begann...

Einfach geil ! Mein 2. Silber und so `ne Granate!(Stripper weiß)


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> Moin und ein digges petri an die fänger :vik:da wird mir ja ganz heiß,wenn ich die ganzen fische sehe, da muss ich an ostern unbedingt los #6





Wird ja Zeit, dass du aus dem Winterschlaf kommst ...


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Die ist ja süüüüß .... Petri Andre


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Nee, war mit meinem Kajak da und habe mich mit so manchem Unterhalten, wollte wissen ob du dabei warst...
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Mirco





Bestimmt nicht - ich habe nicht einmal ein Yak im Wasser  gesehen. Nur Fahrzeuge mit hohem Aufsitz (oberhalb Wasser, Trockensitz).

Ein Yak wurde abtransportiert als es losging mit den Wellen... - warst du das ?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Waren mit 2 Yak´s da einen gelben und einem grünen...
wurden in nen roten Opel Lieferwagen verfrachtet


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> wie z zander schon sagte andre wird was posten #647cm
> und die schönheit hatte 2 tangläufer in magen
> fliege Woolybugger in PINK :vikink geht immer
> Anhang anzeigen 131339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lg andre




Petri |uhoh:


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Waren mit 2 Yak´s da einen gelben und einem grünen...
> wurden in nen roten Opel Lieferwagen verfrachtet





No, Sir, nicht gesehen.

Nächstes Mal ... -  und bitte keine Kopfbedeckung |supergri


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> Petri |uhoh:



Und was soll so ein Kommentar?

Darf man hier keine silberne Trutte mehr unter 50cm entnehmen oder was? Mann, entspannt Euch mal #h


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin....

war heute zufällig jemand in Boltenhagen/Redewisch unterwegs? Ich wollte morgen nochmal angreifen, aber nur wenn da nicht ne Völkerwanderung stattfindet. Sind ja schließlich Ferien....

LG Ossi


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Und was soll so ein Kommentar?
> 
> Darf man hier keine silberne Trutte mehr unter 50cm entnehmen oder was? Mann, entspannt Euch mal #h


 Alles ist gut mein süssen  laß ihn doch 
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> Petri |uhoh:


 Na du du verdrehst die augen weil der fisch 47cm groß ist |kopfkratda du ja so ein mefo killer bist :gleih ich dir über ostern ne fliegenpeitsche und du kannst mir ja mal zeigen wie man ne bombe damit fängt wenn du es nicht schaft in 3 tagen ne bombe zu fangen auf fliege |supergribekommen meine freunde und ich natürlich ne kiste bier ins zelt gebracht oki doki 
lg andre #6los schlag ein :g


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Mensch was sind wir heute aber wieder freundlich zu einander...Da wird mir ja richtig warm ums Herz....:l


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ Revo

wusste nicht das der Smiley was schlimmes ist, fand ihn nur lustig deshalb.

ich mag den andre 

)   so OK


----------



## silver68

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin zusammen!
Bin über Ostern auf Fehmarn 
Kann mir jemand was zur aktuellen Lage dort sagen?
Außerdem bin ich an Infos zu nord Fühnen interessiert, da gehts mitte April hin!

Vielen Dank schon mal. Gruß Carsten


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wo denn auf Fehmarn...?


----------



## silver68

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wohne in Burg. Bin schon öfter da gewesen und habe meistens Kathrinenhof/Westermakelsdorf oder Wallnau gefischt! 
Wollte mal wissen wie es aktuell dort läuft!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



silver68 schrieb:


> Wohne in Burg. Bin schon öfter da gewesen und habe meistens Kathrinenhof/Westermakelsdorf oder Wallnau gefischt!
> Wollte mal wissen wie es aktuell dort läuft!


 hallo 
wenn die wetter lage es zu läßt kannst du zurzeit überall dein fisch fangen auf der insel #6lg andre


----------



## silver68

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Auch Fehmarn?
Wo treibst du dich denn dann rum?
... je nach Wind denke ich mal!?
Bei mir gehts Donnerstag schon los allerdings mit Freundin.
Werde wohl morgens zwischen 6 und 10 unterwegs sein und abends nochmal wenns passt...#c


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

ja klar meinte ich fehmarn   ich treibe mich mal da mal da mal da rum wie der wind es zuläßt fische ja gerne mit fliege :gwir wollen auch so früh wie möglich am wasser sein sind von donnerstag bis montag da :vik:lg andre


----------



## silver68

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Na dann mal `n dickes petri:vik:
evtl läuft man sich ja mal übern Weg

kaiserwetter hab ich schon bestellt #6


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> @ Revo
> 
> wusste nicht das der Smiley was schlimmes ist, fand ihn nur lustig deshalb.
> 
> ich mag den andre
> 
> )   so OK




Sorry, dann hab ich Dich total falsch verstanden #h

Augenrollen heisst in diesem Forum meist Kopfschütteln

Nichts für ungut! :m


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

*Wann: 29.3 17.00-21.30 Uhr*
*Wo: S.H.#6*
*Wer: Ich und mein Nachbar*
*Wind:Süd-Ost 2*
*Womit: Alles was die Box her gab:c(Blech,Blech+Fliege,Spiro Fliege)*
*Wie Groß: nix#q... aber ein Angler 20m neben mir ne schöne 60er*
*Warum: Weil Ich richtig bock hatte und unbedingt los mußte:vik:*
*Wasser: Leicht trübe:m*


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> sind von donnerstag bis montag da :vik:lg andre



Na, Dann nimm mal ne ordentliche Kühltruhe und Kamera mit #6 da muss ja was gehen. Solltest ansonsten vielleicht mal Deine eigenen Polarmagnus fischen, muss nicht immer die Pinke Garnele sein


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ andre

das ist ja unfair, Du als Fliegengott 

wir machen das schon Ostern, ich meinte den Teil mit dem Bier.



        ~~~~~~~#:~~~~~~~~


Ps.    :vik: Freitag  bis  Montag  :vik:


----------



## Ines

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@Bohne, fischt ihr am Montag auch noch oder reist ihr da schon ab?


----------



## hummerpaule

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



silver68 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> Bin über Ostern auf Fehmarn
> Kann mir jemand was zur aktuellen Lage dort sagen?
> Außerdem bin ich an Infos zu nord Fühnen interessiert, da gehts mitte April hin!
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal. Gruß Carsten





Hallo Carsten,
auf jeden Fall und bei richtigem Wind (alle Westwinde) solltest Du Flügge beim Campingplatz einen Besuch widmen
Dort auf die erste Sandbank und dann über den Krautfeldern fischen....ab und an mal hinter Dich in die erste Rinne werfen....manchmal sind die Biester einfach hinter Dir
Zwischen den Krautfeldern gibt es auch immer wieder Löcher....dort den Blinker/Wobbler einfach mal ein wenig sacken lassen.....
So habe meine Kumpels im letzen Jahr super dort gefangen und auch schon dieses Jahr die ersten gefangen....
Katharinenhof ist nicht immer einfach zu befischen....viele große Steine bis kurz unter die Wasseroberfläche und viele sehr runde glitschige Steine machen den Platz zum Abenteuerspielplatz...aber auch immer wieder gute Fänge dort 
Petri Heil und schöne Ostern....werde wohl auch an der Küste Silberbarren statt Ostereier suchen ;-)

Gruß Peer

PS: kann mir einer sagen warum bei mir kein Bild angezeigt wird, obwohl ich eines gespeichert habe???;+


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Moin....
> 
> war heute zufällig jemand in Boltenhagen/Redewisch unterwegs? Ich wollte morgen nochmal angreifen, aber nur wenn da nicht ne Völkerwanderung stattfindet. Sind ja schließlich Ferien....
> 
> LG Ossi




Joh ich und noch etwa 6 andere Blechwerfer.
Nachdem ich von dem besagten Fang (siehe unten) gehört hatte, ging es voll motiviert ans Werk. Leichte Strömung, Wasser recht klar und steigender Wasserstand. Dazu ein paar Sonnenstrahlen. Eigentlich nicht die schlechtesten Bedingungen.
Ergebnis:
1 Anfasser am Ganzen Tag! 
Tja so ist das eben, den einen Tag läut`s wie verrückt, den nächsten garnicht! |rolleyes  #h


@ Newflyfisher #h,

ein ganz fettes  *Petri*  zu dem Silberbarren. Hatte an der Küste schon davon gehört. #6


----------



## Andy Antitackle

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: 30.03.2010 6-11 Uhr
Wo: Weissenhaus
Wind: Morgens wenig dann auffrischend
Womit: Shimano Technium 3,3m + Shimano Stradic 4000
Köder: Snaps, Stripper, Fight, Spöket + Beifliege
Wasser: Klar
Warum: Weil ich Urlaub hab und auch mal los musste
Fänge:  Fehlanzeige

Fazit: Waren 8 Angler im Wasser und soweit ich sehen konnte wurde nichts gefangen.
Waren bei dem Wind erstaunlich viele mit der Fliegenpeitsche los.

:vik:

Andy Antitackle


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Heute 6:00 - 14:30 Neustädter Bucht
Wind :_ Ja...
Wasser :Zu hoch
Fisch: kein...

Hatte auf den letzten Wurf einen geilen Biss den ich leider nicht verwandeln konnte...
So ist das wenn mann nicht bis zum letzten Wurf konzentriert durchfischt sondern beim vorletzten gedanklich schon aus dem Wasser geht...


Naja, wird wieder besser 

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Passiert also nicht nur mir... Beim Anheben der Rute und Herausheben des Blinkers sehe ich einen Schatten, der dann durch die Wasseroberfläche bricht...

Was tut man da ?

Theoretisch: Beissen lassen, klar.

Praktisch: Rute hochreissen und den Köder in Sicherheit bringen.

Hinterher hätte ich mich sonstwo reinbeissen können.


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



scripophix schrieb:


> Passiert also nicht nur mir... Beim Anheben der Rute und Herausheben des Blinkers sehe ich einen Schatten, der dann durch die Wasseroberfläche bricht...
> 
> Was tut man da ?
> 
> Theoretisch: Beissen lassen, klar.
> 
> Praktisch: Rute hochreissen und den Köder in Sicherheit bringen.
> 
> Hinterher hätte ich mich sonstwo reinbeissen können.


Köder an straffer Schnur absinken lassen.Wenn das nix bringt den Nahbereich schnell abfischen und hoffen das der oder noch andere Fische da sind und beißen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



fantazia schrieb:


> Köder an straffer Schnur absinken lassen.Wenn das nix bringt den Nahbereich schnell abfischen und hoffen das der oder noch andere Fische da sind und beißen.


 

ACH, ECHT |kopfkrat


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Dachte es war eine ernst gemeinte Frage|supergri.
Man weiss ja nie.


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



scripophix schrieb:


> Passiert also nicht nur mir... Beim Anheben der Rute und Herausheben des Blinkers sehe ich einen Schatten, der dann durch die Wasseroberfläche bricht...
> 
> Was tut man da ?
> 
> Theoretisch: Beissen lassen, klar.
> 
> Praktisch: Rute hochreissen und den Köder in Sicherheit bringen.
> 
> Hinterher hätte ich mich sonstwo reinbeissen können.



Kescher drunterhalten nich vergessen evtl plumst sie ja noch rein nachm Sprung|supergri

......da kannst nix machen , passiert allen anderen auch |wavey:


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

also ich würde das Blech wie nen Mann aus dem wasser reissen, gleich den Schwung ausnutzen und das Blech mit voller Wucht ins Wasser knallen - vielleicht haste Glück und sie wird ohnmächtig....


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Oder einfach schreiend aus dem Wasser rennen. Dadurch müsste ihr Jagtinstikt geweckt werden und sie folgt euch, bis sie euch letztendlich auf den Strand hinterherspringt... soviel zur Theorie|rolleyes


----------



## silver68

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



hummerpaule schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> auf jeden Fall und bei richtigem Wind (alle Westwinde) solltest Du Flügge beim Campingplatz einen Besuch widmen
> 
> 
> Hallo Peer!
> Vielen Dank für den Tipp! Am Flügger Leuchtturm war ich auch schon mal aber der Fußmarsch war mir in Neopren doch etwas zu lang! |uhoh:
> Dann muß ich wohl einfach mal über den Campingplatz stiefeln!?
> 
> Petri Heil und schöne Ostern am Wasser:vik:
> 
> Gruß Carsten


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



silver68 schrieb:


> hummerpaule schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo Carsten,
> auf jeden Fall und bei richtigem Wind (alle Westwinde) solltest Du Flügge beim Campingplatz einen Besuch widmen
> 
> 
> Hallo Peer!
> Vielen Dank für den Tipp! Am Flügger Leuchtturm war ich auch schon mal aber der Fußmarsch war mir in Neopren doch etwas zu lang! |uhoh:
> Dann muß ich wohl einfach mal über den Campingplatz stiefeln!?
> 
> Petri Heil und schöne Ostern am Wasser:vik:
> 
> Gruß Carsten
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo und da stehen bestimmt 50leute in wasser |bigeyes#q lg andre
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Ines schrieb:


> @Bohne, fischt ihr am Montag auch noch oder reist ihr da schon ab?


 Also meine kleine fee wenn ich weiß du kommst auf meiner insel bleibe ich noch paar std und wir fischen zusammen :vik:lg andre 


achso an alle mein chef hat mir dienstag und mittwoch auch gleich freigegegeben :vik::vik::vik:da werde ich denn mit hansenfight mal angreifen :vik::vik:7tage fischen da bleibt was hängen 
wetten


----------



## sillomat

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

mal wieder Fangmeldungen...
Sonntag: 59cm und 41cm, zweitere schwimmt wieder
Wo: Selliner Strand
Womit: Kupfer mit rotem Schwanz

Montag: 52cm
Wo: Gellort
Womit: Kupfer mit rotem Schwanz

Gestern: erstmal nichts und dann holte mich die Arbeit ein...


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> silver68 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo und da stehen bestimmt 50leute in wasser |bigeyes#q lg andre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50  ne 51 ich bin auch Da
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Wolleraer

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

30.03.2010 15 - 19 Uhr Ich und 5 andere in Wittenbeck bei Kühlungsborn. SoO3-4 leichte Welle wechselhaft bewölkt. 2 Stück im Drill verloren sonst noch 2 Bisse. Die anderen konnten 4 Mefos verhaften. 45 bis 55 cm


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Gestern
Wo: zw.Boltenhagen u Rügen 
Zeit: 10-19uhr
Wind: 2-3 SO
Wasser: Ententeich ,Glasklar ca 3-4 °C
Wetter: bis 15.30Uhr wolkenlos dann bewölkt mit ein paar Tröpfchen
Köder: Snaps 16gr. in rot/schwarz + Springerfl. in grellen Farben
gef. Fische: 6    1x  braun um die 50, 4x um die 40 und ein Ausnahmefisch so  20- 25cm ich dachte erst an nen stattlichen Hering war aber doch ne Mefo. 
Entnommen: 0,0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000   
Außerdem: einen Fisch beim Springen verloren ca 55-60cm und jede Menge Bisse gehabt und eine ganz digge  beim rauben gesehen ü70 
Besonderes: 10-16 uhr 2 Bisse ,15.30 bis 17°° 6Fische gefangen 1 verloren und jede menge Bisse dabei 5 Fische auf die Fliege


----------



## Newflyfisher

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ Mefohunter84

Vielen Dank! Machte den Tag schnell die Runde am Strand. Einmalig!!!


----------



## hummerpaule

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> silver68 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo und da stehen bestimmt 50leute in wasser |bigeyes#q lg andre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Andre, das stimmt leider auch ;-) und besonders Ostern werden da viele los sein....aber wer jetzt einen "Geheimplatz" kennt, der hält den auch geheim....oder
> 
> Tipp zur Mefo unter der Rutenspitze:
> Bloss die Rute nach rechts oder links halten....sonst passiert das was ich vor zwei Jahren in Elmenhorst / Boltenhagen gesehen habe....:
> Typ auf nem schönen Stein...Nachläufer bis kurz vor die Ruten Spitze.....Anfasser...Rute versucht senkrecht hoch zuziehen...Aussteiger und der Blinker als Einsteiger am Kopf des Anglers #t
> Sah nicht gut aus ;-)
> |bigeyes
> 
> Wer ist Ostermontag im Kieler Raum unterwegs???
> Habe da noch ne Rechnung offen mit einer MEFO ;-)...
> Gruß...Euch Frohe Ostern und PETRI Heil #h Peer
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Ines

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



> Also meine kleine fee



Andre-Herzchen  - dann wird das ja vielleicht doch noch was mit unserer Verabredung.
Ich versuche, am Omo früh aufzustehen.|rolleyes


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



hummerpaule schrieb:


> wer ist ostermontag im kieler raum unterwegs???




der osterhase!!!


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin Leute,

Erstmal ein petri an alle Efolgreichen.

war jetzt 4 Tage in DK fischen.
Ich sach nur blöder Wetterwechsel...
Die Bedingungen waren wirklich nicht so berauschend, das is noch hübsch ausgedrückt.
Irre Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem, saugeiles Essen, geile Leute, Fisch war aber nicht wirklich da.
Es wurden von den insgesamt nur 7 Trutten gefangen, 5 davon von den Teilnehmern, 2 von denen von mir.
Unter anderem kam bei mir diese hübsche Trutte raus.
Ich war mit meinem Kumpel grade am Wasser, er meinte grade zu mir(beim ersten Wurf!) er hätte grade nen Nachläufer gehabt und ca. 5 Sekunden später machte es direkt vor mit Baaaaaaaam!.
War schon geil.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So Männers es geht wiederwas...
Heute 06:00-12:00 mit nem Kumpel
Ich 3x -Silber am Band (42+47) (eine ca 45 verloren) und 2 Dorsche!!!
mein Kumpel 2 xd Silber (ca 35cm +46cm)

EASTCOAST SH


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



hummerpaule schrieb:


> xfishbonex schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Andre, das stimmt leider auch ;-) und besonders Ostern werden da viele los sein....aber wer jetzt einen "Geheimplatz" kennt, der hält den auch geheim....oder
> 
> Tipp zur Mefo unter der Rutenspitze:
> Bloss die Rute nach rechts oder links halten....sonst passiert das was ich vor zwei Jahren in Elmenhorst / Boltenhagen gesehen habe....:
> Typ auf nem schönen Stein...Nachläufer bis kurz vor die Ruten Spitze.....Anfasser...Rute versucht senkrecht hoch zuziehen...Aussteiger und der Blinker als Einsteiger am Kopf des Anglers #t
> Sah nicht gut aus ;-)
> |bigeyes
> 
> Wer ist Ostermontag im Kieler Raum unterwegs???
> Habe da noch ne Rechnung offen mit einer MEFO ;-)...
> Gruß...Euch Frohe Ostern und PETRI Heil #h Peer
> 
> 
> 
> hallo wo ich mal da war nur zum schauen :gda standen 63 leute in wasser kein scheiß und alle hatten nix am galgen :vik::vik::vik:wo viele leute sind sind keine fische :glg andre
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> Erstmal ein petri an alle Efolgreichen.
> 
> war jetzt 4 Tage in DK fischen.
> Ich sach nur blöder Wetterwechsel...
> Die Bedingungen waren wirklich nicht so berauschend, das is noch hübsch ausgedrückt.
> Irre Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem, saugeiles Essen, geile Leute, Fisch war aber nicht wirklich da.
> Es wurden von den insgesamt nur 7 Trutten gefangen, 5 davon von den Teilnehmern, 2 von denen von mir.
> Unter anderem kam bei mir diese hübsche Trutte raus.
> Ich war mit meinem Kumpel grade am Wasser, er meinte grade zu mir(beim ersten Wurf!) er hätte grade nen Nachläufer gehabt und ca. 5 Sekunden später machte es direkt vor mit Baaaaaaaam!.
> War schon geil.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Jan Peter


 Das ist ja nicht viel was du bekommen hast |kopfkrat ich würde an deiner stelle nicht zuviel auf die k****e hauen denn klappt das auch mit den fischen lg andre


----------



## angelsüchto

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Bin ab montag in Kiel unterwegs,evt sieht man sich am Hafen!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht viel was du bekommen hast |kopfkrat ich würde an deiner stelle nicht zuviel auf die k****e hauen denn klappt das auch mit den fischen lg andre


 

Schieter, ich kenn da jemanden der erzählt seit Wochen was von ner 80+ Forelle...
Und ich meine nicht mich der sie verloren hat, sondern "jemanden" der sie ankündigt...


----------



## Jo Black

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

moin moin, letzten tage viele fische  bis 50 auf dunkle fliegen in w haus bzw s dorf , bis auf eine alle mager. Trotzdem spass ohne ende......
wer hat lust, ostermo. auf die insel,abfahrt 10 h ,SE ,Gruss Jo


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Schieter, ich kenn da jemanden der erzählt seit Wochen was von ner 80+ Forelle...
> Und ich meine nicht mich der sie verloren hat, sondern "jemanden" der sie ankündigt...


 


:q:q:q:q:q  ich lach mit tot ja der andre und seine 80er... du hast es genau auf den punkt gebracht:m....


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Pass auf, dieses Wochenende fängt er sie #h


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Noch 2 tage bis Fehmarn


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Pass auf, dieses Wochenende fängt er sie #h


 

ich gönne jedem seinen fisch... egal wie groß... und wenn jemand was fängt freue ich mich für ihnen... ausser wenn andre seine 80er fängt nein spaß ANDRE ich drücke dir die daumen fürs wochenende.....


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Pass auf, dieses Wochenende fängt er sie #h


 :ggenau schnuckel :gwenn ich jedentag ein fisch fange denn habe ich sogar die meter marke geknacktlg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> Noch 2 tage bis Fehmarn


 noch eine std :vik:und ich bin auf der autobahn :glg andre


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Bohne, ich drück dir natürlich auch die Daumen...

Übrigens heute Morgen: 6:00-11:00 Uhr, Eastcoast...
Wind: Mächtig bis Lebensmüde...
Was: 3 x Silber inner Hand, 2 x verloren

52, 48, 44cm, alle Blak, mittlerweile relativ gut im Futter und geile Drills und Hammer bisse 

Hätte eigentlich um 6:45 gehen können, hatte nur noch die beiden verluste nach 6:45...

Gleich gehts los auf die Insel (nein Andre, ich fange dir deine Trutten nicht weg... bei mir gehts nach RÜÜÜÜGEEN )

Greetz


Mirco


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So ! Jetzt darf ich auch endlich mal was vermelden !

Wann:Heute von 0700 -0915
Wo:BU
Wer:Ich 
Wind: 3er aus SW
Womit:Spro 18g
Wie Groß:Geschätzte 50 cm
Warum: Weil ich endlich mal dran war

Ich bin heute morgen noch einmal kurzentschlossen vor der Arbeit los. Nachdem ich gestern Abend schneider nach hause muste ( wie so viele Tage vorher ). Das Wasser sah in den ersten 20m aus wie Milchkaffee dann nach 20m wurde es wie abgeschnitten Glasklar. Prima dachte ich mir , diese "Kante" wirst du mal schön abfischen ! Die erste Std passierte nix , kein Zupfer kein garnix ! Ich dachte schon na toll mal wieder nix ! Mit einem mal , keine 2 Meter vor mir 2 Forellen am Jagen |bigeyes. Also ein paar mal in die Richtung geworfen ..... nix 

Dann 10 min später wieder Alarm im Wasser 15 Meter vor mir ! Wieder angeschmissen .... nix #q

So ein mist dachte ich und 9 Uhr ist es auch schon . Ich muss gleich los zur Arbeit:v

Also noch einen Letzten Wurf , weit raus .

Ich sah meinen Wobbler schon ca.30 m vor mir einmal die Oberfläche durchbrechen , also noch einmal absacken lassen ( im gedanken war ich schon auf dem Rückweg zum Auto ) mit einmal "RUMS" .

Nach einem kurzem Drill dann 50 cm Ostseesilber sicher im Kescher gelandet :vik:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri mein lieber 

Wer "arbeitet" wird auch fangen 
Wer viel "arbeitet" wird viel fangen


----------



## Patty

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@ Traveangler

Manchmal ist doch ganz nett hier im Board zu lesen wen man am Wasser trifft. #h Ich war der einzige Mitangler heute Morgen. War noch bis halb elf im Wasser, aber außer dem kurzen Kontakt nichts....
Mal sehen was der Karfreitag bringt.... 

Petri Patty


----------



## Dierk01

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hallo an alle, 

Ich habe auch noch was  aus den letzten Märztagen zu melden.

Am Sonntag Abend in der Wohlenberger Wiek einmal gut 40cm.
Montag von 6 bis 8  in Boltenhagen einen Hammerbiss vergeigt und Nachmittags wieder in der Wiek ohne Kontakt.
Dienstag früh in der Wiek ohne Kontakt, dafür Nachmittags wieder in Boltenhagen von 14-16 Uhr auf dem zweiten Riff
4 (!) Fische zwischen ca. 38 und 50 cm. Eine durfte mit. |supergri
Mittwoch früh von 5:30 - 07:30 dann wieder Boltenhagen.
 Diesmal aber nur ein Mini Dorsch. Dabei ein unfreiwilliges Bad, (trotz Watstock) und Abbruch wegen nasser Klamotten.

@mefohunter 84
Wie ich gelesen habe warst Du am Dienstag auch in Boltenhagen unterwegs. Dann hätte man sich ja fast mal die Hände schütteln können.  Vielleicht das nächste mal #h

Viel Petri an alle, die über Ostern unterwegs sind.

Gruß Dierk


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

morgen früh geht es los ...:vik:
dann " 89+" |rolleyes


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

@Patty

ich bin morgen von 0530 - ca 0800 wieder am Wasser !

Dann war ich heute abend noch mal mit Milan.Lüb.Bucht von 1830 - 2100 am BU .

Leider keine Mefo aber dafür konnten wir noch 10 Küstendorsche mit nach Hause nehmen.

Wir sehen uns am Wasser !


*
*


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



Dierk01 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> Ich habe auch noch was  aus den letzten Märztagen zu melden.
> 
> Am Sonntag Abend in der Wohlenberger Wiek einmal gut 40cm.
> Montag von 6 bis 8  in Boltenhagen einen Hammerbiss vergeigt und Nachmittags wieder in der Wiek ohne Kontakt.
> Dienstag früh in der Wiek ohne Kontakt, dafür Nachmittags wieder in Boltenhagen von 14-16 Uhr auf dem zweiten Riff
> 4 (!) Fische zwischen ca. 38 und 50 cm. Eine durfte mit. |supergri
> Mittwoch früh von 5:30 - 07:30 dann wieder Boltenhagen.
> Diesmal aber nur ein Mini Dorsch. Dabei ein unfreiwilliges Bad, (trotz Watstock) und Abbruch wegen nasser Klamotten.
> 
> @mefohunter 84
> Wie ich gelesen habe warst Du am Dienstag auch in Boltenhagen unterwegs. Dann hätte man sich ja fast mal die Hände schütteln können.  Vielleicht das nächste mal #h
> 
> Viel Petri an alle, die über Ostern unterwegs sind.
> 
> Gruß Dierk



Moin Dierk, #h

ertmal Petri zu den Trutten! #6
Ich war nicht am Dienstag, sondern am *Montag* vor Ort. 
Aber bald geht`s wieder los!  #6 #h


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin moin und *Petri an alle Fänger*!*!*!

Wann: 30.03.10 - 7:00 bis 15:00
Wo: OH 
Wer: Auge & Ich 
Wind: 3-4 aus WSW abflauend
Womit: Snap + Gno. 20g
Was & Wie Groß: Auge; 1x volles Laichkleid ü. 65 cm
                        Ich; 1 x angefärbt ü. 55 und
                               2 x Silber ca. 45 cm (alle in Freiheit)
Warum: Weil ich Urlaub habe :g

Leide nix zum Fotografieren dabei gehabt #q

1. Stelle 2 x Nachläufer - Wind ablandig - Wasser klar
2. Stelle nix - schräg ablandig - klar
3. Stelle endlich Fisch - schräg auflandig - angetrübt

Kurioses am Rande, wir haben einen Adler beobachtet, der aus ca. 50 Meret höhe, einen blanken auf Minimum 3 kg geschätzten Fisch, fallen ließ. Der Vogel hat keine Anstanden gemacht noch mals nach der Beute zu suchen, war wohl zu schwer ;+
Sah echt spektakulär aus und hat mächtig gespritzt |bigeyes 


MfG, troutmaster69


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



troutmaster69 schrieb:


> Kurioses am Rande, wir haben einen Adler beobachtet, der aus ca. 50 Meret höhe, einen blanken auf Minimum 3 kg geschätzten Fisch, fallen ließ. Der Vogel hat keine Anstanden gemacht noch mals nach der Beute zu suchen, war wohl zu schwer ;+
> Sah echt spektakulär aus und hat mächtig gespritzt |bigeyes
> 
> 
> MfG, troutmaster69




Hi troutmaster69, #h

Der Anblick ist sicherlich späktakulär, aber mit einem 3 kg Fisch hat ein Adler nun wirklich kein Problem. 
Er hat ihn wohl nicht richtig "erwischt"!  #h


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Hi troutmaster69, #h
> 
> Der Anblick ist sicherlich späktakulär, aber mit einem 3 kg Fisch hat ein Adler nun wirklich kein Problem.
> Er hat ihn wohl nicht richtig "erwischt"!  #h



Moin mefohunter84, dass habe ich mir auch so gedacht ;+ evtl. habe ich mich dann doch (auf der Diastanz) etwas mit der Größe bzw. dem Gewicht des Fisches geirrt :#2:  denn wenn er ihn nicht richtig gehabt hätte, hätte er villeicht einen Versuch gestartet ihn noch mal zu erwichen, oder!?


----------



## hummerpaule

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hey Ihr Mefo-Angler.....seit zwei Tagen keine Fangmeldungen mehr????Alle am Eiersuchen????War leider heute auch mit 11 anderen Schneider gegangen...hatte einen guten Biss und das war es ;-((...wo wir waren....Altbülk ;-((
Morgen wieder los...Wind dreht auf West...mal sehen was dann in MV los ist ;-))
Gruß Peer


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Naja... es gibt mittlerweile auch einen April-Thread


----------

